# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2015



## Vince (1 Ago 2015 às 07:38)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2015 às 11:33)

A primeira mínima de Agosto foi bem fresca com 18.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2015 às 13:23)

Boas

T.minima: *17,9ºC*
T.actual: *25,0ºC
*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2015 às 17:53)

Boas tardes,

Extremos térmicos: *17,6ºC* / *25,3ºC*
T.actual: *22,6ºC*
Nortada moderada a forte.

PS: A minima foi *17,6ºC*, por lapso disse 17,9ºC no post acima.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2015 às 17:56)

Dia agradavelmente perfeito de verão, céu limpinho, nortada fraca a moderada quanto baste, mar azul, velas ao vento, calor suave.

A _Lua Azul_ pôs-se depois das 7h, já ao sol nascente, e com ela se foi a última nebulosidade da noite.


Mínima de *18,6ºC* pouco depois do nascer do sol. Precisamente à meia-noite foi cancelada a noite tropical, com a temperatura a marcar 20,0ºC exactos e a descer regularmente desde aí; a humidade subindo até aos *82%* do amanhecer.

Máxima de *27,8ºC* cerca das 15h30; a humidade ainda descendo depois disso, passou pelos *48%*, está em 50% e a temperatura nuns suaves 26,0ºC, tal como o vento.

Alguma bruma para o lado de terra, alguma neblina longínqua sobre o oceano.


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2015 às 18:57)

a minha vista aqui....











maxima *33.7ºC*, actual *28.8ºC* e algum vento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2015 às 19:04)

De momento no Montijo com céu limpo, vento médio de 9 nós (16 km/h) e 26,7 ºC.

Máxima de 31,4 ºC na Base Aérea.


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2015 às 19:24)

está assim agora






já ouvi e por vezes oiço um helicóptero ao longe, também já ouvi sirenes, deve ser os bombeiros de Coruche aqui a atravessar a Fajarda para irem para lá, já se nota no sat24
94 operacionais

PS: porque é que o seguimento de incêndios está bloqueado?


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2015 às 20:26)

Arrefeceu bem , a forte nortada deu o seu contributo.
*18,7ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2015 às 20:46)

david 6 disse:


> está assim agora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Também já fiz a mesmaa pergunta, pelos vistos houve grande exaltação nos últimos posts pelo que li.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2015 às 21:00)

Dia quente o de hoje, a máxima a chegar aos 34.9ºC
ainda está bem abafado com 27ºC
a nortada ainda se tem feito sentir ao longo do dia, embora por menos tempo.


----------



## meko60 (1 Ago 2015 às 21:11)

Boa noite ao Fórum.
Sem estar a contar, hoje tive um belíssimo dia de praia. Temperatura agradável,tanto no ar como na água e a nortada não se fez sentir com tanta intensidade.
Os extremos de hoje foram : Mínima 18,5ºC , Máxima 29,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2015 às 21:20)

*18,3ºC* e forte nortada.

Foto tirada ha pouco, o capacete de hoje é pouco expressivo, ainda assisti ao seu aparecimento/desenvolvimento nas 2 ultimas horas, sempre interessante.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Ago 2015 às 21:34)

Boas!
Hoje fui dar um passeio pela Nazaré, e não percebo como é que as pessoas conseguiam andar de manga curta, muito normalmente, pela praia, pois estava um frio desgraçado e estava uma ventania que não se aguentava, e ainda haviam pessoas dentro de água!!!  mas enfim...
Quando cheguei, estava muito nevoeiro e mal se conseguia ver o farol:








Depois, enquanto andava pela marginal da praia, o nevoeiro começou a desaparecer, até ficar assim:




Mais tarde, subi até ao Sítio da Nazaré e o nevoeiro ainda persistia em algumas zonas:




É incrível como conseguia ver a praia toda! Já tinha visto em fotos, mas estar lá, pessoalmente, é outra coisa...porém o vento continuava muito intenso:








Foi muito bom, apesar do frio, do vento e do nevoeiro


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2015 às 23:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Arrefeceu bem , a forte nortada deu o seu contributo.
> *18,7ºC*



Carcavelos está a conseguir aguentar nos 20,2ºC, certamente porque aqui a nortada hoje foi só moderada, até estranhei, e agora está fraca.



jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada ha pouco, o capacete de hoje é pouco expressivo, ainda assisti ao seu aparecimento/desenvolvimento nas 2 ultimas horas, sempre interessante.



Isto é bom, quer dizer que continua a humidade bem elevada pelos cimos. Se houvesse uma estação algures lá em cima mostraria quase constantemente valores próximos da saturação.



Tiagolco disse:


> Foi muito bom, apesar do frio, do vento e do nevoeiro



 boa reportagem, belas fotos, aquele farol sobre a arriba é de onde fazem as grandes reportagens das ondas gigantes da Nazaré. O panorama do Sítio espanta sempre, mesmo quem já conhece, é um mirante excepcional.
A praia está com uma considerável largura, uma beleza, ainda bem. E que água convidativa. Nota que a sensação de frio pode ser aumentada se o corpo não estiver a receber directamente na pele a radiação solar, mesmo difusa pelas nebulosidade. E olha que dentro de água muitas vezes é onde se está melhor, se com isso não recebermos o vento (experiência de carcavelense).


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2015 às 23:48)

meko60 disse:


> Sem estar a contar, hoje tive um belíssimo dia de praia. Temperatura agradável,tanto no ar como na água e a nortada não se fez sentir com tanta intensidade.



Na Caparica?

Aqui em Carcavelos esteve óptimo, a descrição pode ser essa mesma.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2015 às 01:05)

StormRic disse:


> Carcavelos está a conseguir aguentar nos 20,2ºC, certamente porque aqui a nortada hoje foi só moderada, até estranhei, e agora está fraca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado!!! Pois... eu fiquei um bocado desiludido porque pensava que ia conseguir fotografar ondas muito grandes mas afinal não passavam de 2m de altura . No início não se via sequer o mar, mas, depois, quando o nevoeiro desapareceu, a cor da água estava muito bonita e até me apeteceu entrar mas depois vinha sempre o vento forte e frio a estragar tudo
Sentia frio mas depois com o casaco ficava com calor e estava sempre a tirar e a pôr.  Estava muito húmido, mas como estava frio, era uma humidade ótima e não era aquela humidade que aumenta a sensação térmica. Mesmo depois do nevoeiro desaparecer, continuava com frio e estranhava imenso ver as pessoas e os turistas de manga curta e calções de banho


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2015 às 01:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Hoje fui dar um passeio pela Nazaré, e não percebo como é que as pessoas conseguiam andar de manga curta, muito normalmente, pela praia, pois estava um frio desgraçado e estava uma ventania que não se aguentava, e ainda haviam pessoas dentro de água!!!  mas enfim...
> Quando cheguei, estava muito nevoeiro e mal se conseguia ver o farol:
> 
> ...


Boas fotos!  
Também fui lá pela primeira vez o ano passado em Abril e também apanhei nevoeiro e água verdinha. No farol é sempre uma ventania desgraçada, até filmei o vento que estava, quase que o telemóvel voava  As ondas também estavam normais, nada de mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2015 às 01:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Boas fotos!
> Também fui lá pela primeira vez o ano passado em Abril e também apanhei nevoeiro e água verdinha. No farol é sempre uma ventania desgraçada, até filmei o vento que estava, quase que o telemóvel voava  As ondas também estavam normais, nada de mais.


Muito obrigado!!  Também queria ter ido ao farol mas agora paga-se  e eu não tinha nem um cêntimo comigo. Estava imenso vento também!!! Quase que deixei o meu telemóvel cair também mas pronto não se brinca com a natureza.  Tenho que ir lá quando as marés vivas chegarem. Deve ser muito interessante


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2015 às 01:39)

Sigo com 20,3°C e pelos vistos já tive a mínima desta noite que foi de 19,7°C. Muito estranho a temperatura ter aumentado a estas horas da noite


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Ago 2015 às 02:00)

E ontem ( Sábado ) lá fui fazer a volta Sintrense, tinha pouco tempo, pois enquanto estiver a dar a volta a Portugal em bicicleta, foi mais para desenferrujar o meu TT mais velho, como estava um pouco ventoso levei o anemometro, 
e primeira paragem, Peninha claro, registo do vento, uns fraquitos  60,1 km/h e 17,6º C e um windchill que chegou aos 12,5º C, portanto a sentir as mãos bem geladas,

sim, sim, fiz uma promessa, mas é como os políticos, não se fizeram para cumprir , assim coloco umas imagens para retratar os locais, apesar de já serem mais que vistos,






cabo Raso, 42,8 km/h e uma temperatura possivelmente a descer dos 20º C,






Guincho, aparentemente menos vento e estranhamente ligeiramente mais morno e por vezes sentia quase como uma onda de calor, mas muito ténue, vento que registei, 39,5 km/h,






ainda parei na Pirolita, estava ventoso, mas sem relevância e na Roca, também sem relevância, mas temperaturas que não deveriam ter ultrapassado os 20º C.


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 03:36)

Vitor TT disse:


> Peninha claro, registo do vento, uns fraquitos  60,1 km/h



Fábrica a meio gás? 

Temos que arranjar maneira de pôr lá uma estação outra vez. A Peninha já teve uma no telhado, mas... voou, claro, tem que ser uma daquelas especiais para furacões. 

Que pacífica a vista, e com essa "brisa" até se estava bem, piquenique claro, não fosse o detalhe dos 12,5ºC de _windchil_l! 
Só faltou a Lua... 

Aquela segunda vista foi muito bem apanhada, gosto imenso quando uma foto me faz logo pensar _onde é que é isto, onde é que é isto? 
_
Muito bonita a composição do Guincho a partir das lajes do hotel. Quase seco o capacete, apesar de se notar certa humidade no ar, especialmente na vista da Peninha.

Ainda bem que aderiste ao não cumprimento destas promessas!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2015 às 09:12)

Boas,

Minima fresca( parece que veem para ficar): *16,2ºC*
T.actual: *21,5ºC
*
Boa inversão na *praia da Rainha (Almada)* a temperatura a cair aos *10,0ºC* de minima horaria.
Valor mais baixo da rede IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2015 às 09:31)

Boas fotos Vitor!
Ontem, mas de manhã, também andei pela faixa costeira.

Foto da praxe, vale do Marmeleiro, felizmente esta vertente brutal e grande parte do vale escapou ao incendio.
Junto á ponte, na base da vertente da penha dos Marmeleiros ainda corre um fio de água, impressionante aquela nascente, estamos em Agosto, e com a seca que é conhecida. Neste troço da ribeira, água já não corre ha muitos muitos meses.






Abano carregado de areia, um espectaculo! 










Guincho no horizonte






Na volta de bike de ontem passei por varios sitios, a zona onde apanhei mais calor foi no vale da Atrozela e vale do Marmeleiro, como sempre.
Por lá, as 12:30 a temperatura devia rondar os 27ºC/28ºC com vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2015 às 13:29)

sigo com *31.5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Ago 2015 às 13:34)

Bom início de tarde, e mês! 

Agosto começou ameno, na normalidade, por estes lados. *17,8ºC* / *26,1ºC* *ontem*, com a mínima a descer aos *15,5ºC* *hoje*.

De momento sigo com 24,6ºC e 45% de humidade. Vento fraco do quadrante Oeste e 1016 hPa de pressão.

Céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2015 às 15:21)

*34ºC*

tenho tido sorte nas temperaturas, porque aqui a zona de Coruche costuma ser bastante quente, mas este ano a nortada tem aparecido todos os dias e assim que ela chega a temperatura estabiliza e não deixa as temperaturas subirem muito mais, mas lá está, reparo que muitas vezes enquanto o vento não aparece mais moderado a temperatura vai sempre a subir, tantos verões que Coruche vai aos 40ºC e compete pela máxima do país, mas este ano tem estado mais calmo nas máximas


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2015 às 15:36)

Por aqui está a ser mais uma tarde bem quente, com 33.7ºC.
Ouve-se bem na rua o cantar da cigarra, "que secalhar já pedia umas férias".


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2015 às 18:02)

minima de *14.0ºC*
maxima de *34.5ºC*
actual de 32.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 18:41)

Boa tarde

Agosto entrou em força, máxima de *30,2ºC* às 18h! Notável para Carcavelos sul, julgo que foi um dos cinco dias mais quentes do ano até agora.
E no entanto a manhã foi das mais frescas das últimas semanas,* 17,3ºC* de mínima, uma hora depois do nascer do sol.
A humidade variou entre os *84%*, por aquela hora, e os *35%* pouco antes das 16 horas. Desde esta hora aumentou e os *40%* aquando da temperatura máxima foram bastante desconfortáveis, até porque o vento caíu, está uma nortada fraquinha apenas.

Bastante neblina nos horizontes pela madrugada e manhã, passando a bruma, céu brumoso, esbranquiçado. Mar calmíssimo, desgosto para os surfistas, alegria dos banhistas, água esplêndida (ou já estarei habituado?).


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2015 às 18:57)

Boas!
Sigo com 26,8°C e o vento está quase nulo. A máxima foi, só, de 28°C. Acho que vivo num local mesmo perfeito porque podem estar 40°C nos arredores, que aqui está quase sempre mais fresco. No inverno não se pode dizer o mesmo porque não se aguenta com o frio. Apesar de a temperatura ter subido na madrugada, a mínima foi de 18,3°C.


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 18:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto da praxe, vale do Marmeleiro, felizmente esta vertente brutal e grande parte do vale escapou ao incendio.
> Junto á ponte, na base da vertente da penha dos Marmeleiros ainda corre um fio de água, impressionante aquela nascente, estamos em Agosto, e com a seca que é conhecida. Neste troço da ribeira, água já não corre ha muitos muitos meses.



Pelas fotos da tua reportagem do incêndio vejo que a zona ardida situa-se principalmente no cotovelo do vale quando este vira para sul, mas que também era uma zona muito preciosa.
O leito da ribeira mal se distingue do caminho poeirento. É preciso notar que a secagem total deste curso de água se deve ao fecho da barragem da Mula. Antes de existir a albufeira ou quando era deixada aberta penso que a ribeira não secaria completamente, mas não tenho a certeza. Seria muito interessante conhecer registos ou testemunhos do regime da ribeira antes de existir a barragem. A água dessa nascente corre em que extensão? Deve infiltrar-se ou secar relativamente perto da origem. As ribeiras maiores, Lajes, Barcarena e Jamor, ainda mantêm um pequeno fio de água, embora tenham captações à nascente, não têm represamento como na Mula; Sassoeiros é uma ribeira menor, secou logo em Maio.

 o Abano está mesmo espectacular, apesar de no momento da foto (meio da manhã?) estar uma maré vazia de Lua cheia, 0,54m às 10:32 em Cascais. Mesmo assim tem mais areia, talvez seja este ano que a Grota receba uma recarga, quando isso acontece torna-se um pequeno paraíso bem escondido.

Mar lindo, turquesa, belas fotos!


----------



## homem do mar (2 Ago 2015 às 19:56)

Boas mais um dia quente hoje com a máxima a ser de 32.9 por agora 27.1 a mínima foi de 17.6


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2015 às 20:53)

De volta à capital, reparei logo no céu esbranquiçado assim que entrei na A1. Grande cenário com a Serra de Montejunto no horizonte e a vertente este à sombra. Na A23 em Constância toda a cobertura vegetal à volta do rio Zêzere está ardida. Agora pergunto o que vai acontecer a essa área...

Temp. Atual:* 24,1ºC*
Daqui a pouco faço um resumo da semana


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2015 às 21:07)

Espero que não se importem que meta aqui os dias de Julho. *Ordem:* Máxima, Mínima, Rajada Máxima

Dia 26 Julho - Domingo
*32,4ºC
17,8ºC
62,8 km/h*

Dia 27 Julho - Segunda
*30,6ºC
19,5ºC
61,1 km/h*

Dia 28 Julho - Terça
*29,8ºC
19,1ºC
69,2 km/h*

Dia 29 Julho - Quarta
*30,6ºC
20,4ºC
69,2 km/h *(outra vez)

Dia 30 Julho - Quinta
*29,9ºC
22,1ºC
37 km/h*

Dia 31 Julho - Sexta
*28,3ºC
19,7ºC
59,5 km/h*

Dia 01 Agosto - Sábado
*31,3ºC
18,3ºC
49,9 km/h*

Dia 02 Agosto - Hoje
*32,1ºC
17,3ºC
46,7 km/h *(e continua a intensificar-se)

Dias 26, 27, 28 e 29 foram bem ventosos com a Nortada. Dia 30 dia pouco ventoso e com uma mínima recorde de *22,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 21:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> dias de Julho. *Ordem:* Máxima, Mínima, Rajada Máxima



Interessante observar a evolução e a correlação dos três parâmetros, nomeadamente as maiores amplitudes térmicas no ínicio e no fim do período, as menores correspondendo logicamente ao período intermédio da passagem do vale depressionário e ao aumento da nebulosidade. O vento mais forte nos dias que antecederam a chegada dessa perturbação, pelo deslocamento forçado da crista anticiclónica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2015 às 21:25)

Por aqui o interior das casas parece um autentico forno, mesmo com as janelas abertas, mas como nao á vento, sente-se mesmo muito calor, ainda estao cerca de 28ºC


----------



## meko60 (2 Ago 2015 às 21:39)

Boa noite.
Dia agradável o de hoje. Os extremos foram. Mínima 16,9ºC, Máxima 30,8ºC.
Esperemos que se mantenham assim  e sem nortada forte (pelo menos).


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2015 às 21:45)

Desculpem o off topic mas o meteopt faz 10 anos este mês ou já fez?


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2015 às 22:09)

Pessoas a reclamarem do calor dentro das suas casas e eu aqui a ficar doente por causa do frio.
23,2°C mas sinto frio quando o ar entra pela janela, não sei porquê


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2015 às 00:02)

StormRic disse:


> Pelas fotos da tua reportagem do incêndio vejo que a zona ardida situa-se principalmente no cotovelo do vale quando este vira para sul, mas que também era uma zona muito preciosa.
> O leito da ribeira mal se distingue do caminho poeirento. É preciso notar que a secagem total deste curso de água se deve ao fecho da barragem da Mula. Antes de existir a albufeira ou quando era deixada aberta penso que a ribeira não secaria completamente, mas não tenho a certeza. Seria muito interessante conhecer registos ou testemunhos do regime da ribeira antes de existir a barragem. A água dessa nascente corre em que extensão? Deve infiltrar-se ou secar relativamente perto da origem. As ribeiras maiores, Lajes, Barcarena e Jamor, ainda mantêm um pequeno fio de água, embora tenham captações à nascente, não têm represamento como na Mula; Sassoeiros é uma ribeira menor, secou logo em Maio.
> 
> o Abano está mesmo espectacular, apesar de no momento da foto (meio da manhã?) estar uma maré vazia de Lua cheia, 0,54m às 10:32 em Cascais. Mesmo assim tem mais areia, talvez seja este ano que a Grota receba uma recarga, quando isso acontece torna-se um pequeno paraíso bem escondido.
> ...



Boas StormRic,

Caso não houvesse a barragem acredito que a ribeira tinha água, dado que o rio da mula não seca, alias o proprietario do terreno do pisão onde faço registos.relatou-me uma vez em conversa, que quando era criança, banhava-se no verão mais os irmãos na ribeira, portanto isso já é uma informação interessante. O ano de conclusão da barragem foi em 1969.
A nascente localiza-se naquele quadrado,o dito fio de água segue para sul, a extensão deve ser algures entre aquele ponto e a zona do Cobre/Alvide, entre esses dois pontos a linha de água passa por varias quintas e terrenos agrícolas, a água é certamente aproveitada para esses fins.





Posso tambem adiantar que por baixo do viaduto da A5 , existe uma mina de água,que  por sinal tem bastante água o ano inteiro e está aproveitada para fins agricolas nos terrenos no fundo de vale.
______________________

Belo dia ontem (Domingo), não esperava uma maxima a ultrapassar os *26,0ºC*, registei *28,3ºC.*
Neste momento sigo com *18,8ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Ago 2015 às 00:37)

StormRic disse:


> Fábrica a meio gás?
> 
> Temos que arranjar maneira de pôr lá uma estação outra vez. A Peninha já teve uma no telhado, mas... voou, claro, tem que ser uma daquelas especiais para furacões.
> 
> ...



Por acaso reparei numas antenas possivelmente de UHF multidireccionais, 
novamente este registo de vento foi na traseira do edifício, já vi que é bem "acelerado" tenho de bater o meu record dos quase 106 km/h ,

onde é ? é no Raso claro, e tem de ser na maré baixa, mas tenho de fotografar com a DSLR para ficar mais de jeito,

quando estive na Peninha ainda surgiu um rápido nevoeiro ( fotografei claro, hehehe ) de notar que havia agua nas covas das rochas, não sei se choveu recentemente.



StormRic disse:


> Ainda bem que aderiste ao não cumprimento destas promessas!



Vamos, ver, vamos ver, mas vai ser cumprida a 2/3 , dos três forums de todo terreno que participo/ava, dois deles só falta passar a certidão de óbito ( parados ) e um outro onde ainda participava, fechei a "loja" tal era o feedback que tinha e aqui ..... pois, 
é que isto é muito trabalhoso para o retorno que se tem, eu nas voltas que faço são sempre a tarde/fim do dia e chego sempre tarde, fazer todo o trabalho inerente até colocar os post´s vai muito tempo, para quem chega cansado, e na minha opinião não faz sentido colocar o post um ou dois dias depois.

-----------------------///----------------------

E para completar o post, da voltinha desta vez a pé no trajecto do costume, temperatura quase constante desde as 19:00 h até as 21:40 h nuns possiveis 24º - 25º, algum vento a reduzir ao chegar ao carro, em Carcavelos um pouco mais forte e ligeiramente mais fresco, 
destaco apenas  estas duas, porque o resto é igual a voltas anteriores, o "anemómetro e cata vento" de Paço de Arcos,









portanto, um bom indicador do estado do vento, no regresso já caía mais na vertical.


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Ago 2015 às 00:40)

Para finalizar, destaco a mínima que registei na noite passada de uns interessantes 16,3º C , no entanto aqueceu bem durante o dia,
tenho agora uns 19,2º C e 61% Hr.


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2015 às 00:51)

*18.4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2015 às 11:58)

céu encoberto *27.9ºC*, abafado


----------



## FlavioAreias (3 Ago 2015 às 14:33)

Estive a verificar o Freemeteo e é informado previsao de chuva para o final da semana, Sexta provavelmente na zona de Santarém (Almeirim) podemos confirmar isto? Os modelos tbm informam mas com precisam relativa.


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2015 às 15:15)

FlavioAreias disse:


> Estive a verificar o Freemeteo e é informado previsao de chuva para o final da semana, Sexta provavelmente na zona de Santarém (Almeirim) podemos confirmar isto? Os modelos tbm informam mas com precisam relativa.



o gfs dá precipitação na madrugada/inicio de manhã de sexta, mas ainda hoje é segunda, é melhor esperar para ter confirmações porque ainda falta uns dias


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2015 às 18:21)

Por aqui o dia, está a ser marcado por nebulosidade, apesar do sol lá ir espreitando por entre as nuvens de vez em quando. Tempo muto abafado e com temperaturas a rondar os 33ºC. Agora a nortada, sopra de forma fraca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2015 às 20:20)

Dia de nebulosidade, pela manhã a tapar o céu todo, pela tarde começaram as abertas e agora só se vê a típica nebulosidade a oeste.
Máxima: *31,7ºC*
Mínima: *18,8ºC*
Rajada máxima: *57,9 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2015 às 22:20)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *18,0ºC* / *26,6ºC*

Agora, nortada moderada a forte e *20,6ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (3 Ago 2015 às 23:03)

Boas

*19,5ºC*
Máxima: *29,4ºC*
Mínima: *12,7ºC*

Dunas de Mira com uma mínima igual ou inferior a 9ºC (6h).


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2015 às 23:08)

DaniFR disse:


> Boas
> 
> *19,5ºC*
> Máxima: *29,4ºC*
> ...



Nem tinha consultado os valores, sei que quarta vai ser uma madrugada bem fresca a puxar para o fria, boas inversões em perspectiva.


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2015 às 23:16)

Vitor TT disse:


> portanto, um bom indicador do estado do vento, no regresso já caía mais na vertical.



Quando o jacto cai na água é sinal de nortada bem moderada. 
Mas ainda não é mesmo forte, para isso já se via no mar picado.
Se um dia tiver disponibilidade e arranjar um anemómetro, vou lá relacionar a velocidade do vento com a distância/altura do jacto.


Hoje a notada só se revelou mais intensa ao fim da tarde, de NW.

Mínima de *18,4ºC* à hora do costume, pouco  depois do nascer do sol. Humidade máxima às 4h da madrugada, *78%*.

Altostratus e altocumulus entravam ao amanhecer ou formavam-se mesmo localmente, em fluxo de SSW/Sul:


HD1080 - intervalo 10s. - factor de aceleração 300x (1 segundo de vídeo equivale aproximadamente a 5 minutos reais)

Dissiparam-se só à tarde, camadas finas e variáveis. Depois ao fim da tarde e princípio da noite voltaram os estratocumulus de nortada.

A máxima foi atingida cerca das 16h30, *27,7ºC*, e a humidade era mínima nesse momento, *47%*.

22,4ºC e 78% neste momento. Noite tropical até ver.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2015 às 12:25)

Boas mínima de 18.7 por agora 26.0 tive a ver as previsões para o fim de semana e é possível que chegue aos 40


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2015 às 15:53)

Céu limpo!
Mínima: *17,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2015 às 19:13)

Boas,

Dia fresco.

Extremos térmicos: *17,0ºC* / *22,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 19:47)

Boa tarde

Céu limpo todo o dia, bruma e fumo no horizonte de terra, neblina/nuvens baixas brilhantes muito longe no horizonte marítimio.

Mínima *17,8ºC* com *80%* de humidade, pouco depois do nascer do sol.
Nortada de NW ou NNW, moderada.
Máxima de *24,6ºC* à volta das 17h30, *47%*.



homem do mar disse:


> previsões para o fim de semana e é possível que chegue aos 40



No entanto simultaneamente parece haver possibilidade de instabilidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2015 às 21:16)

Como esperado, inicio de noite fresco, registo *17,4ºC*.

Será uma madrugada interessante ao nível de inversões térmicos em locais abrigados.


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 21:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Será uma madrugada interessante ao nível de inversões térmicos em locais abrigados.



Estas foram as mínimas de ontem. Sagres _gelou_, como já tem acontecido várias vezes este verão... , àparte essa "batoteira", Dunas de Mira e várias estações em zonas de montanha do norte destacaram-se, mas não consigo encontrar um padrão geral.







Talvez aqui perto Praia da Rainha chegue aos 11ºC mas não lhe dou menos. Mini-apostas...

Carcavelos vai com 19,6ºC, pelo menos três graus abaixo de ontem à mesma hora, penso que chegue aos 16ºC mas não menos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2015 às 22:09)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez aqui perto Praia da Rainha chegue aos 11ºC mas não lhe dou menos. Mini-apostas...



Tudo dependerá da intensidade do vento, caso o vento caia para muito fraco a nulo, a minima pode descer aos 7ºC / 8ºC, é a minha aposta, enfim o vento é que manda.
_______

Temperatura estável nos *17,3ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Ago 2015 às 23:43)

Tive uma mínima de 16,6º C, e tenho agora 16,9º C  e 73% Hr, humm, tou a ver que vai ser uma noite fresquinha, mas pelas previsões vai ser por pouco tempo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Ago 2015 às 01:37)

17,9ºC em descida lenta (0,2ºC por hora). 76% de humidade.

Nortada fraca a moderada, de nor-noroeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2015 às 07:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tudo dependerá da intensidade do vento, caso o vento caia para muito fraco a nulo, a minima pode descer aos 7ºC / 8ºC, é a minha aposta, enfim o vento é que manda.



Dito e feito, forte inversão na praia da Rainha.
Dunas de Mira tambem teve uma bela minima mas comparando o arrefecimento nocturno dos dois locais, Praia da Rainha teve uma inversão muito mais intensa, basta ver os valores de ambas  no intervalo das 00 horas UTC ( 1 da manhã) e registo da minima, por exemplo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2015 às 10:24)

Mínima bem gelada por aqui, com 15.6ºC.
actual 21.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Ago 2015 às 13:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dito e feito, forte inversão na praia da Rainha.
> Dunas de Mira tambem teve uma bela minima mas comparando o arrefecimento nocturno dos dois locais, Praia da Rainha teve uma inversão muito mais intensa, basta ver os valores de ambas no intervalo das 00 horas UTC ( 1 da manhã) e registo da minima, por exemplo.



Acertaste em cheio!  Aliás, isto não se chama acertar, chama-se _saber_ e _experiência_ de observação!

A minha experiência neste caso ficou-se pelo bairro, *16,7ºC* de mínima em Carcavelos sul, com *82%*, à hora do costume, pouco depois do nascer do sol.

Segue agora com 24,1ºC a subir aos solavancos e 57%.

Azuis o mar e o céu, alguma neblina acima da superfície que torna a cor do céu um pouco deslavada. Bruma fraca sobre terra.

Ventos fracos a experimentar vários rumos, começam a fixar-se no noroeste habitual.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Ago 2015 às 14:19)

Boa tarde

Noite fresca com uma mínima de *9,8ºC.*

De momento, *27,1ºC*, actual máxima.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2015 às 14:49)

Boas

Mínima de 15,3ºC a 1 mês que não fazia tão baixo 

Temperatura actual 26,3ºC e poderá ser o primeiro dia estes mês abaixo dos 30ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2015 às 15:20)

Máxima de *28,7ºC* ontem

Hoje
Mínima: *16,8ºC*
Atual: Perto dos 32ºC
Nortada aos solavancos, a variar entre fraca e moderada

Das maiores amplitudes térmicas do Verão!


----------



## Geiras (5 Ago 2015 às 15:39)

Boas

Inversão térmica bastante acentuada na Quinta do Conde esta madrugada, registando-se um valor mínimo de *10,7ºC*!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2015 às 15:40)

Geiras disse:


> Boas
> 
> Inversão térmica bastante acentuada na Quinta do Conde esta madrugada, registando-se um valor mínimo de *10,7ºC*!



Belo valor, segundo vi, a brisa da inversão apareceu relativamente tarde, caso contrario possivelmente  terias uma minima ainda mais fresca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2015 às 17:36)

Máxima de *32,2ºC*, quando o vento se cala parece um forno 

Nortada a intensificar-se agora com rajadas perto de 50 km/h


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2015 às 17:41)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 15,3ºC a 1 mês que não fazia tão baixo
> 
> Temperatura actual 26,3ºC e poderá ser o primeiro dia estes mês abaixo dos 30ºC



E não foi! 

Temperatura actual 30,2ºC


----------



## meko60 (5 Ago 2015 às 21:11)

Boa noite.
Noite mais fresca a de hoje, com a* mínima nos 16,2ºC*, enquanto que a *máxima* tornou a ultrapassar os 30, *com 30,8ºC*.
A praia da C. de Caparica hoje estava para esquecer: água fria, nortada e bandeira vermelha .


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2015 às 22:03)

maxima de *32.1ºC*
qual o meu espanto quando agora fui ver a minima que tive, que foi de *9.2ºC *


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Ago 2015 às 22:28)

E como mais ou menos previa, tive uma mínima de 15,2º C nada mau,

por agora ainda uns mornos 19,6º C a descer lentamente, mas duvido que já baixe dos típicos 17º - 18º C e 77% Hr.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2015 às 23:32)

Ora boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *16,3ºC* / *24,8ºC*
T.actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2015 às 23:37)

*18.6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (5 Ago 2015 às 23:40)

Máxima de *27,0ºC* pouco depois das 15h, com *45%* de humidade.

Vento de norte a noroeste que nem se pode chamar de nortada pois não passou de fraco a moderado.

Agora ainda estão 20,5ºC.


----------



## Candy (6 Ago 2015 às 01:46)

Isto está parado...está tudo à espera de sexta à noite!


----------



## MSantos (6 Ago 2015 às 12:52)

Boas!

O tempo tem estado demasiado monótono, nem dá vontade de postar. Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo céu limpo e 30C em Benavente.


----------



## david 6 (6 Ago 2015 às 13:34)

31.4ºC também aqui pelo sul do ribatejo

edit: uns cirrocumulus agora por cima de mim


----------



## david 6 (6 Ago 2015 às 16:01)

uma estação nova na zona de Coruche no wunderground, na zona dos foros de Coruche http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ICORUCHE2 
, está com 32.6ºC eu aqui vou com *32.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 16:15)

Desfile de nuvens médias e altas, altocumulus castellanus, no horizonte de terra a SSE. Alguns cirrus e cirrocumulus isolados a SSW. Horizonte marítimo com evidente camada fina de poeiras nos níveis médio baixo, além de neblina rasante à água.

A mínima foi *19,0ºC* ao nascer do sol, com *87%* de humidade relativa na hora precedente.

*28,1ºC* é a máxima provisória, atingida há pouco; humidade 44%.

Vento fraco de norte. Dia muito luminoso, sol intenso e perigoso, índice UV 10.


----------



## Candy (6 Ago 2015 às 17:12)

Às 11h30 algum nevoeiro nas praias a norte, mas logo levantou e o céu ficou azul. Aragem típica de Peniche... nem é água nem é vinho!!!
Monotonia parva!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2015 às 21:47)

Boas!
Sigo com 23,2°C
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: 28,2°C
Mínima: 19,5°C
Hoje estive na praia de carcavelos e estava-se muito bem lá, calor perfeito, vento nulo, tudo perfeito. A areia estava a escaldar mas a água estava incrivelmente gelada!!! Não se aguentava com o corpo todo dentro de água!! E mais já para o final do dia o vento aumentou imenso e a quantidade de chapéus a voar era incrível!! Porém a água aumentou de temperatura Mas pronto, não me arrependi nada de ir


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2015 às 21:53)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *18,5ºC* / *26,5ºC*

Agora, *19,7ºC *e nortada intensa.

Amanhã regressa a habitual nortada violenta, o gfs está no ponto, venha lá esse vendaval. 
O proprio wrf mete rajadas de 75 km/h aqui para a zona.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 22:12)

A nortada intensificou-se bastante ao fim da tarde, rajadas fortes, poeira pelo ar, início de mar picado.
Amainou um pouco agora.

A máxima foi mesmo os 28,1ºC pouco antes das 16h.

21,5ºC neste momento.

Um pequeno apontamento de time-lapse para mostrar os altocumulus castellanus (até aos 12 seg.) e o fluxo de sudoeste nos níveis médio e alto:


Intervalo de 10 s. (1 seg. aprox. 5 min.)


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2015 às 23:19)

Máxima: *32,2ºC* (pela 10ª vez sem exagero)
Mínima: *19,2ºC*
Nortada começou fraca a moderada pela manhã. A partir das 13h intensificou-se e atingiu o pico às 16h com *56,3 km/h*. Pela hora do jantar, não sei porque, ás vezes desaparece.

Passei a tarde na Fonte da Telha e não se acreditam mas estava-se melhor na praia às 19h do que às 16h 
Primeiro, às 16h a nortada era moderado e o vento frio, aliado ás constantes rajadas nem se sentia o sol a "queimar". Nem se podia estar à beira mar onde a nortada ainda era mais forte e o desconforto era ainda maior quando se punha os pés na água a 17ºC mas que parecia estar a 10ºC.
Pelas 19h vento acalmou e por meu grande espanto o vento era ameno a quente, brisa era constante e o sol já estava baixo para "queimar". Foi uma sensação única, como se o ambiente estivesse á "mesma temperatura" do corpo, claro que não está. A água também aqueceu e já se sentiam os 17ºC mas a corrente forte para Sul mal dava para mergulhos associada à ondulação constante da maré a encher, daí a bandeira amarela.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2015 às 23:25)

Capacete bem visível desde as 16h.


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Ago 2015 às 23:36)

StormRic disse:


> Desfile de nuvens médias e altas, altocumulus castellanus, no horizonte de terra a SSE. Alguns cirrus e cirrocumulus isolados a SSW. Horizonte marítimo com evidente camada fina de poeiras nos níveis médio baixo, além de neblina rasante à água.
> 
> A mínima foi *19,0ºC* ao nascer do sol, com *87%* de humidade relativa na hora precedente.
> 
> ...



Ainda vi essas nuvens, logo pelas 9 e pouca da manhã, e comecei a ter um delírio , apesar de nada modelado e previsto, mas a meteorologia pode ter destas coisas, claro que ainda tirei uns "bonecos" aqui de casa, mas a "febre" passou pouco depois,
mas parece que para a semaaaana vamos ter acção ?? humm, seria bom demais para ser verdade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2015 às 23:39)

StormRic disse:


> Desfile de nuvens médias e altas, altocumulus castellanus, no horizonte de terra a SSE. Alguns cirrus e cirrocumulus isolados a SSW. Horizonte marítimo com evidente camada fina de poeiras nos níveis médio baixo, além de neblina rasante à água.
> 
> A mínima foi *19,0ºC* ao nascer do sol, com *87%* de humidade relativa na hora precedente.
> 
> ...


Também vi essa passagem que ás vezes tapavam o sol! Nuvens interessantes


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Ago 2015 às 23:46)

Já foi de 18,6º C a mínima que tive, a temperatura mais ou menos normal, 
por agora uns normais 19,2ª C e 81% Hr e algum vento, depois de durante pelo menos de manhã ter estado bem calmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2015 às 00:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: *32,2ºC* (pela 10ª vez sem exagero)
> Mínima: *19,2ºC*
> Nortada começou fraca a moderada pela manhã. A partir das 13h intensificou-se e atingiu o pico às 16h com *56,3 km/h*. Pela hora do jantar, não sei porque, ás vezes desaparece.
> 
> ...


Muito curioso!! Porque estava em Carcavelos e não havia vento nenhum, por essa hora, e o sol estava a queimar imenso, ao ponto de ficar cheio de escaldões. Depois por volta das 18/19h é que o vento se levantou e ficou desconfortável


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 06:39)

Bom dia

*19,1ºC* com *81%* há vinte minutos, a estação do bairro tem tido interrupções de comunicação.

Nortada moderada, com rajadas, o mar está estriado. Céu quase limpo, apenas uns fractocumulus desgarrados de vez em quando.

Ontem ao poente apareceram novamente altocumulus castellanus, estes bem característicos, autênticas torres de convecção em miniatura:


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2015 às 09:32)

Bons dias,

Em Cascais o vento ja sopra bem, boas rajadas.
Isto logo a tarde la em cima (Alcabideche) vai estar bem agressivo, ainda assim, já houve uma rajada de 76 km/h  (8h : 52m)


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2015 às 09:46)

Bom dia!

Bastante vento também aqui pelo Ribatejo, em Benavente estão 22ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2015 às 11:20)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi tropical com 20.0 por agora 24.9


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2015 às 11:32)

A mínima desta noite foi de 20.2ºC
actual 26.4ºC
A nortada segue forte por aqui, com rajadas acima de 60 km/h


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2015 às 11:45)

Boas

Mínima de 18,5ºC

Agora céu limpo apenas a sul se consegue ver muitas nuvens altas... Temperatura actual 25,0ºC e vento moderado, a rajada máxima vai nos 42km/h


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2015 às 13:55)

*27.7ºC*, vento também por aqui mas logo hoje o anemômetro tinha de ir abaixo por causa das pilhas...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2015 às 16:32)

Lá para cima deve estar agreste como previa, nortada violenta vai assolando a zona, já houve uma rajada brutal de 92.5 km/h às 16:00. 
Convém referir que o pico do vendaval será a noite. Vamos lá ver se não tenho falhas de energia como aconteceu no passado dia 28 julho.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2015 às 17:11)

Boas!
Sigo com 24,2°C 
Extremos do dia
Máxima: 25,1°C
Mínima: 18,9°C
O vento tem estado moderado mas com rajadas fortes.
Vista para sul:





Desculpem a qualidade, foi tirada com o telemóvel


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 17:33)

Nortada selvagem, alterna entre moderada a forte com rajadas, ondas de poeira levantada, mar picado e estriado.

Frente de nuvens altas que precede a linha de instabilidade sobre o Alentejo, que não estava prevista, agora perto de Beja, chegou aqui e cobre 3/8 do céu esbranquiçado. Bruma e neblina nos níveis médios. Radiação solar intensa.

A mínima foi de *18,8ºC* cerca das 7h, máxima de *24,6ºC* pelas 15h. Humidade mínima 43%.


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2015 às 17:38)

o céu por aqui:


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 18:16)

Céu encoberto 6/8 por nuvens médias e altas de todos os tipos. Alguns cirro-cumulus e altocumulus castellanus com alinhamento sudoeste-nordeste como ontem, tudo sob um manto espesso de cirrostratus.

Nortada amainou, fraca a moderada com rajadas ocasionais.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 18:41)

Parece que terá havido precipitação em Lisboa/Ajuda:







Alguém observou alguma?


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 19:24)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que terá havido precipitação em Lisboa/Ajuda:



Poderá ser erro da estação, na hora seguinte já nem aparece em funcionamento.

O céu tem estado especialmente cénico. Daqui a pouco já ponho fotos.

Depois de ter amainado a nortada voltou a reforçar-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2015 às 19:51)

Boas.
Muito interessante observar que a capa nebulosa mais densa não consegue avançar, a forte nortada não deixa. 

Após uma quebra subita, agora voltou a carga, muito vento.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 20:25)

Nortada  diabólica nesta altura, forte com rajadas, muita poeira revolvida, o vento ruge na chaminé.


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2015 às 20:26)

que cheiro a fumo por aqui, está mesmo intenso o cheiro


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 20:47)

Fabuloso céu de mammatus neste momento, não percam.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 20:56)

Nortada violenta, como ainda não tinha visto este ano, batem portas e janelas, ouvem-se ramos a quebrarem-se, nuvens de poeira pelo ar, folhas e papéis passam por cima do edifício (três andares).


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 20:59)

São Domingos de Rana com vento de 60 a 72 Km/h.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 21:10)

*108,8 Km/h* às 20:28 nesta estação
*Rua de Evora-Bairro Alcaide ILISBOAA7*

será de confiança?

Aqui em Carcavelos há rajadas que já começam a fazer lembrar o Gong.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 21:13)

*96 Km/h* novamente na Rua de Evora.

Rajadas de *80,4 Km/h* nos bombeiros, minutos atrás.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2015 às 21:20)

Mínima: *18,4ºC*
Máxima: *27,8ºC*

Rajadas constantes de 50 a 60 km/h, agora a intensificar-se perto dos* 65 km/h. *

Pelas 20h50 céu lindo com mammatus completamente rosa. Infelizmente não fui a tempo de tirar foto 

No Domingo é possível que registe a máxima do ano!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2015 às 21:30)

StormRic disse:


> *108,8 Km/h* às 20:28 nesta estação
> *Rua de Evora-Bairro Alcaide ILISBOAA7*
> 
> será de confiança?
> ...



Sim é de confiar, ha pouco a luz ca de casa piscou, nortada muito violenta lá fora.
Valor brutal!!!

Quem não acreditar nos valores que passe na zona.


----------



## jonekko (7 Ago 2015 às 21:34)

Ramada por volta das 21:00


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 21:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quem não acreditar nos valores que passe na zona.



Acredito, pelo que vejo aqui em Carcavelos e sabendo que para esse lado costuma estar ainda mais forte, os valores são bem plausíveis e sérios!

As tabelas só mostram de 5 em 5 minutos, mas na observação instantânea aparecem por vezes valores superiores, tal como o 96 Km/h que não se vê nem no gráfico.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 21:39)

jonekko disse:


> Ramada por volta das 21:00



 Lindo! Foi isto mesmo! Aqui em Carcavelos era um bocadinho mais perto e viu-se mais intenso em certos momentos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2015 às 21:43)

Bem de facto que céu brutal às 20:50, para mais tarde recordar.

Algumas fotos:


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 21:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim é de confiar, ha pouco a luz ca de casa piscou, nortada muito violenta lá fora.
> Valor brutal!!!
> 
> Quem não acreditar nos valores que passe na zona.



Outra vez *96,4 Km/h !* 84,6 Km/h ficou tabelado.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 21:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem de facto que céu brutal às 20:50, para mais tarde recordar.



  fabuloso! E apanhaste o ângulo que eu não consigo daqui! 
Tão limpinha a serra, também estava assim mesmo do lado da Peninha?

Daqui a pouco já ponho time-lapse e fotos de todo o evento.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2015 às 21:47)

StormRic disse:


> fabuloso! E apanhaste o ângulo que eu não consigo daqui!
> Tão limpinha a serra, também estava assim mesmo do lado da Peninha?
> 
> Daqui a pouco já ponho time-lapse e fotos de todo o evento.



Sim a serra estava completamente limpa.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2015 às 21:48)

Em termos de ocorrências devido a forte nortada, até ao momento, houve uma queda de arvore em Cascais.

Posso adiantar que ja ha muitos muitos anos que não assistia uma nortada tão violenta, tanto a de hoje como a de dia 28 de Julho, ha poucos dias atras.
Ao ponto de a luz piscar...incrível.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 21:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim a serra estava completamente limpa.



Penso que a razão é por o vento ser mesmo norte com alguma componente já de nordeste ou NNE.

18,9ºC e 65% neste momento, arrefecimento rápido. São Domingos continua a registar vento acima dos 60 Km/h, de NNE.


----------



## Candy (7 Ago 2015 às 23:52)

Já estava vento, mas de repente!... Autchhhhh... houve agora uma rajada de vento muito forte e prolongada! Ui ui... alguns saquinho de lixo que estavam fora dos contentores já foram levados! looool...

Pimbaaaaaa... mais uma!... não tão forte.


----------



## Vitor TT (7 Ago 2015 às 23:52)

Do meu ponto de vista, desta vez novamente na margem sul do Tejo, como a compacta anda quase sempre comigo não vá haver algum motivo para a usar e acertei ,

pelas 20:35h começo a ter uma cor alaranjada na rua, hummm pensei que não deveria ser já nenhuma pré campanha de algum partido , fui ver e tinha isto a começar a vislumbrar-se e resolvi partilhar,






já pelas 20:50h ( não sei porque ficou muito alaranjado ),






mais perto com zoom,






espero que gostem, porque isto estava a precisar de um pouco de cor .


----------



## Vitor TT (7 Ago 2015 às 23:57)

O dia de hoje caracterizado por algum vento, por Benfica mais parecia um dia de outono, muitas folhas pelo ar, e temperatura relativamente fresca,
por onde estou agora tenho alturas de vento com alguma força e outras com quase ausência de vento, temperatura nos 18,2º C e 66% Hr e tive em casa uma mínima de 17,8ºC..


----------



## rozzo (8 Ago 2015 às 01:05)

Algumas fotos das belas nuvens ao pôr do sol, tiradas de Benfica:


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 01:56)

Vitor TT disse:


> pelas 20:35h começo a ter uma cor alaranjada na rua, hummm pensei que não deveria ser já nenhuma pré campanha de algum partido , fui ver e tinha isto a começar a vislumbrar-se e resolvi partilhar,





Vitor TT disse:


> já pelas 20:50h ( não sei porque ficou muito alaranjado ),





rozzo disse:


> Algumas fotos das belas nuvens ao pôr do sol, tiradas de Benfica:



 fabuloso este céu sem duvida! É que era mesmo alaranjado! E terá ficado rosado também, mas para esse lado (quadrantes norte) já eu não via mas desconfiava pela iluminação, mas nas de Benfica vê-se bem, parecem quadros antigos.

Aqui o aspecto foi este, de mistura com o vento e a poeirada, parecia uma cena apocalíptica. Este mesmo alaranjado já ontem ao início do dia tinha sido observado no Algarve, estará talvez ligado à presença das poeiras do Sahara:






E a história do dia em time-lapses.

Um nascer do sol habitual, alguns fractus:


A seguir surgiram _cirrus fibratus_ do lado oeste e denunciando a continuação de um fluxo em altitude de SSW:



A meio da tarde chega toda a nebulosidade alta e pesada, adeus ao céu azul. Formam-se a sueste cordões de altocumulus castellanus, alguns bem volumosos:



E termina o dia com uma súbita explosão de cor e vento, ao mesmo tempo que se geravam os _mammatus_:


(ver os vídeos em HD720 ou mais se possível)


----------



## Candy (8 Ago 2015 às 02:51)

Rajadas bastante fortes e contínuas agora, no centro de Peniche!


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 08:46)

*16,4ºC* de mínima e *75%* HR.

Nortada com rajadas fortes. Muito fumo concentrado em todo o horizonte visível, de ESE a WNW, misturado com neblina muito espessa que bloqueia a vista para terra. Mas aqui localmente está limpo. nebulosidade alta ao longe, Sul especialmente, em movimento para NNE. Cheira muito a fumo, adocicado.

Formações de nuvens altas e médias, em princípio, na imagem de satélite, deslocam-se para NNE. Nada aparece no radar, nessa zona.

Imagem de há 15 minutos:


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2015 às 10:39)

jonekko disse:


> Ramada por volta das 21:00





jonas_87 disse:


> Bem de facto que céu brutal às 20:50, para mais tarde recordar.





Vitor TT disse:


> Do meu ponto de vista, desta vez novamente na margem sul do Tejo, como a compacta anda quase sempre comigo não vá haver algum motivo para a usar e acertei ,
> 
> pelas 20:35h começo a ter uma cor alaranjada na rua, hummm pensei que não deveria ser já nenhuma pré campanha de algum partido , fui ver e tinha isto a começar a vislumbrar-se e resolvi partilhar,
> 
> espero que gostem, porque isto estava a precisar de um pouco de cor .





rozzo disse:


> Algumas fotos das belas nuvens ao pôr do sol, tiradas de Benfica:





StormRic disse:


> fabuloso este céu sem duvida! É que era mesmo alaranjado! E terá ficado rosado também, mas para esse lado (quadrantes norte) já eu não via mas desconfiava pela iluminação, mas nas de Benfica vê-se bem, parecem quadros antigos.
> 
> Aqui o aspecto foi este, de mistura com o vento e a poeirada, parecia uma cena apocalíptica. Este mesmo alaranjado já ontem ao início do dia tinha sido observado no Algarve, estará talvez ligado à presença das poeiras do Sahara:


Fabulosas!  
Que belo fim de dia aí por baixo!


----------



## jonekko (8 Ago 2015 às 11:09)

Sol, vento moderado, fumo e cheiro a queimado pela ramada.


----------



## jonekko (8 Ago 2015 às 11:17)

Não se vê bem na foto mas o fumo instala-se. Foto tirada com vista para lx


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2015 às 11:20)

Boas

Mínima de 17,5ºC

Céu com muitas nuvens altas mas o sol brilha! estão 24,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2015 às 11:26)

Bom dia,

Nortada violenta durante a madrugada e inicio de manhã, que culminou com uma rajada máxima de *100 km/h*, às 8:13.
Ontem, rajada máxima do ano, *108,8 km/h* valor incrível.
Neste verão, já houve 4 rajadas superiores a *100 km/h*
É uma pena ser unico membro a relatar o que se passou aqui nesta zona.
Esta manhã vi alguns estragos aqui por Alcabideche e bastante lixo nas ruas.
Nem imagino como deve ter ficado a estrada do Guincho.
Mais uma vez, nenhum modelo conseque acertar nos valores de rajadas máximas, e o IPMA falava em rajadas de 70 km/h.  Aviso amarelo, ficou no bolso. 
________________

Minima: *15,4ºC*
Actual: *19,8ºC*

Nortada moderada a forte.
Serra limpa, foto da Peninha tirada a partir de casa:


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2015 às 11:34)

Em termos de ocorrências referente a violenta nortada:

1 queda de arvore
2 Quedas de elementos de construção em Estrutura Edificada
1 acidente rodoviário


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2015 às 12:55)

Sigo com *21,0ºC* e forte nortada.
Isto é de loucos, o ECMWF, no qual muito confio, prevê para amanha, aqui, *35ºC*, lestada e vento fraco.
Subida vertiginosa da t.máxima.
A acontecer será certamente a t.maxima mais alta  do ano para  muitos de nós. 
Ha practicamente 1 mês que não sei o que é calor aqui para estas bandas, nortada tem sido implacavel.


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2015 às 12:58)

Para aqui o IPMA amanha prevê agora 42ºC...Acho muito! mas é verdade que o GFS carrega bem no calor para Domingo! vamos ver até onde chega amanha a máxima. 

Por agora estão 28,2ºC céu a se tornar muito nublado por cirrus


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 17:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada violenta durante a madrugada e inicio de manhã, que culminou com uma rajada máxima de *100 km/h*, às 8:13.
> Ontem, rajada máxima do ano, *108,8 km/h* valor incrível.
> Neste verão, já houve 4 rajadas superiores a *100 km/h*
> É uma pena ser unico membro a relatar o que se passou aqui nesta zona.
> ...



Precisamente, também aqui em Carcavelos desde o nascer do sol se sentiu um recrudescimento do vento, invulgar para essa hora. São Domingos durante a noite esteve várias vezes acima dos 70 Km/h, só baixou dos 50 Km/h a partir das 10h mais ou menos. Desde então ainda não chegou a esse valor.

É interessante notar que muitas rajadas são perdidas no registo de 5 em 5 minutos, não sei exactamente como funcionam as estações amadoras automáticas, se há uma escolha da periodicidade do registo. Observei assim várias rajadas ontem, monitorizando os valores em tempo real durante alguns períodos de tempo superiores a 5 minutos, e apanhei valores muito elevados que depois não constaram no registo. Quem sabe se não terá havido várias outras rajadas superiores a 100 Km/h.
Ponho em dúvida se o IPMA se apercebe realmente destes valores do vento nesta zona da serra e a sul. Penso que sim mas talvez considere o resultado de um microclima e que a informação/avisos são desnecessários às populações que já estarão habituadas a este regime de ventos. Será esta a razão?

No seguimento destes eventos de nortada violenta observo em Carcavelos um ambiente de aspecto outonal, tal é a quantidade de folhas e ramos caídos. Noto também uma grande quantidade de folhas já secas, as árvores estão em _stress_ hídrico.
Haverá um outono precoce este ano, tal como aconteceu com o verão?

Cerca das 16h30 a temperatura tocou no máximo de *27,5ºC* com *39%* de HR.
27,3ºC neste momento mas ainda pode oscilar.

Céu tem estado muito mais nublado, 4/8 a 5/8, nas últimas horas por nuvens altas, cirrus espessos, deslocando-se em geral para NNE mas com outros movimentos de turbulência misturados.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2015 às 17:45)

StormRic disse:


> Precisamente, também aqui em Carcavelos desde o nascer do sol se sentiu um recrudescimento do vento, invulgar para essa hora. São Domingos durante a noite esteve várias vezes acima dos 70 Km/h, só baixou dos 50 Km/h a partir das 10h mais ou menos. Desde então ainda não chegou a esse valor.
> 
> É interessante notar que muitas rajadas são perdidas no registo de 5 em 5 minutos, não sei exactamente como funcionam as estações amadoras automáticas, se há uma escolha da periodicidade do registo. Observei assim várias rajadas ontem, monitorizando os valores em tempo real durante alguns períodos de tempo superiores a 5 minutos, e apanhei valores muito elevados que depois não constaram no registo. Quem sabe se não terá havido várias outras rajadas superiores a 100 Km/h.
> Ponho em dúvida se o IPMA se apercebe realmente destes valores do vento nesta zona da serra e a sul. Penso que sim mas talvez considere o resultado de um microclima e que a informação/avisos são desnecessários às populações que já estarão habituadas a este regime de ventos. Será esta a razão?
> ...



Sim também reparei que se "perdem" algumas rajadas máximas, cheguei a ver 112 km/h. Podemos fazer uma comparação simples para avaliar a ventania de ontem/hoje, a estação dos BVL cascais teve uma rajada de 86 km/h valor mais alto desde a sua instalação. A estação está instalada na zona de transição de forte nortada, portanto é valor brutal, é compreensível que cá para cima tenha passado dos 100 km/h.
Quanto ao ipma,  no ano passado chegaram a colocar avisos amarelos relativos ao vento no verão,este ano o mesmo não se verificou, não sei se é por não terem dados da ema do cabo raso. Claro que as populações estão habituadas ao vendaval, e percebe-se que os modelos têm dificuldade em modelar este fenómeno local, mas mesmo assim julgo se deve ver a coisa de outra escala ,estamos no verão ,na zona circulam milhares de pessoas, esta nortada é perigosa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2015 às 18:16)

As minimas continuam frescas, hoje foi de 15.9ºC
actual: 34.5ºC
Dia quente com algumas nuvens altas.
A nortada hoje deu tréguas, depois do vendaval de ontem.


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2015 às 18:17)

Boas

A máxima hoje aqui foi de 31,8ºC

Dia marcado pelas nuvens altas 

Neste momento estão 30,0ºC, 35%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2015 às 18:39)

Boa tarde.

Dia agradável, com vento em geral moderado. Temperatura actual e máxima de *26,4ºC*, após mínima de *15,2ºC*.

31% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.

Céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2015 às 18:48)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *15,4ºC */ *23,2ºC*
Rajada máxima do dia: *92,5 km/h *

Temperatura actual: *21,7ºC*

Amanhã dia tórrido em perspectiva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2015 às 19:47)

Mínima: *16,7ºC*
Máxima:* 31,4ºC*
Rajada máxima: *69, 2 km/h*
Nortada a acalmar ao longo do dia

________________
*Fonte da Telha*

Tarde começou calma, vento fraco de Noroeste até mesmo junto à água, as rajadas moderadas eram esporádicas. 
Pelas 16h vento aumentou como é normal mas nada de mais. 

Pelas 17h começou a chegar nebulosidade a grande velocidade do sul, a lutar contra a nortada, a tentar chegar a Lisboa. O aspecto era este:





Utilizei a bandeira como anemometro, por meu grande espanto, o vento de sul ganha à nortada fresca e traz uma brisa quente. Nuvens a deslocar-se para NNE.





Passado pouco mais de meia hora, nortada vence e pelas 17h30 lá estava ao ataque outra vez. 





Água fresca como sempre, invadida por alforrecas.


----------



## david 6 (8 Ago 2015 às 19:57)

minima *13.8ºC*
maxima *33.1ºC*
actual *28.0ºC*

e amanhã vamos lá ver onde vai parar a temperatura senão chegar aos 40ºC, não deve ficar longe disso...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2015 às 20:56)

david 6 disse:


> minima *13.8ºC*
> maxima *33.1ºC*
> actual *28.0ºC*
> 
> e amanhã vamos lá ver onde vai parar a temperatura senão chegar aos 40ºC, não deve ficar longe disso...



Também estou curioso para ver ate onde vão as temperaturas aí na tua zona, acredito que chegues aos 40ºC, o vento de leste certamente que contribuirá para isso. 
_________

*19,7ºC*

Nesta ultima saida do ECM, houve um  pequeno corte no calor, para o dia de amanhã,pelo menos para esta zona, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2015 às 21:52)

A temperatura está a subir, corrente NE a fazer-se sentir, já é um pronuncio para o que aí vem amanha. 
*21,0ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2015 às 22:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> A temperatura está a subir, corrente NE a fazer-se sentir, já é um pronuncio para o que aí vem amanha.
> *21,0ºC*


Aqui ainda não sobe mas já sinto que vamos ter uma mínima tropical! Possivelmente na segunda vou ter outro recorde, maior mínima!


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2015 às 23:15)

Boas!
Sigo com 21,9°C e o vento está fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas. 
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: 27,3°C
Mínima: 16,9°C
Cheira imenso a queimado, provavelmente de um incêndio mas não estou a ver qual...
Quero ver a temperatura amanhã, vai ser interessante


----------



## DaniFR (8 Ago 2015 às 23:55)

*15,6ºC* e céu limpo

Máxima: *29,3ºC*
Mínima: *9,4ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Ago 2015 às 00:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim também reparei que se "perdem" algumas rajadas máximas, cheguei a ver 112 km/h. Podemos fazer uma comparação simples para avaliar a ventania de ontem/hoje, a estação dos BVL cascais teve uma rajada de 86 km/h valor mais alto desde a sua instalação. A estação está instalada na zona de transição de forte nortada, portanto é valor brutal, é compreensível que cá para cima tenha passado dos 100 km/h.
> Quanto ao ipma,  no ano passado chegaram a colocar avisos amarelos relativos ao vento no verão,este ano o mesmo não se verificou, não sei se é por não terem dados da ema do cabo raso. Claro que as populações estão habituadas ao vendaval, e percebe-se que os modelos têm dificuldade em modelar este fenómeno local, mas mesmo assim julgo se deve ver a coisa de outra escala ,estamos no verão ,na zona circulam milhares de pessoas, esta nortada é perigosa.



Imagino a ventania na Peninha é nestas alturas que gostava de lá ter podido ir ,

no site do IPMA esteve sim aviso ( amarelo ) de vento forte, em Lisboa e Leiria, esteve foi pouco tempo, creio que foi ou na Quinta ou Sexta, alias quando vi até pensei que seria de aguaceiros, mas não, era vento.


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Ago 2015 às 00:40)

Onde estive na margem sul tive uma mínima de 15,1º C bem fresco, aqui por casa também deve ter chegado perto, 
agora estão 23,2º C já desceu e agora vai a subir, pois com 39º C que se prevê para mais logo não me admira, e 45% Hr, pois nota-se que está a aquecer e a secar.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 02:47)

Gilmet disse:


> Céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelas 17h começou a chegar nebulosidade a grande velocidade do sul, a lutar contra a nortada



Precisamente, o que não se vê quando se olha ocasionalmente para um céu assim é os movimentos que estas nuvens têm. Conseguem ser mais complexos que outras camadas de nuvens mais próximas da superfície.

Ficam aqui três time-lapses do dia de ontem, sábado, em que se vê o fluxo em altitude de SW a dispersar-se e a terminar com um rolo de cirrus em rotação dando essa ideia de lutar contra um fluxo contrário, a esta hora já de nordeste.

Recomendo ver em velocidade 0,5 e HD1080.

Amanhecer, fluxo coerente de sudoeste:


Meio da tarde, formas em evolução expansiva já com direcções cruzadas em diferentes níveis:


Poente, uma linha de cirrus em rotação ao longo de um eixo nordeste-sudoeste e que acaba por praticamente não sair da mesma posição:


Ainda não é hoje que voltam as noites tropicais, 19,0ºC com 70% HR neste momento.
Vento fraco ou quase nulo de NNE ou nordeste.
Céu aparentemente limpo mas vêem-se poucas estrelas.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2015 às 06:00)

Boas,

Sigo com *17,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2015 às 06:04)

Vitor TT disse:


> Imagino a ventania na Peninha é nestas alturas que gostava de lá ter podido ir ,
> 
> no site do IPMA esteve sim aviso ( amarelo ) de vento forte, em Lisboa e Leiria, esteve foi pouco tempo, creio que foi ou na Quinta ou Sexta, alias quando vi até pensei que seria de aguaceiros, mas não, era vento.



Boas Vitor,

Na sexta ao final da tarde era para ter ido a serra fazer umas medições, mas acabei por não ir, a nortada não estava para brincadeiras, joguei pelo seguro.
Se assim foi retiro o que disse, foi falta de atenção, não tinha visto qualquer aviso referente ao vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2015 às 08:16)

Minima: *16,9ºC*
Neste momento já vou nos *23,3ºC*, vento nulo (finalmente!!!) e  lestada instalada.
Isto hoje promete.* 
*
Madrugada de inversões, destaque para *Dunas de Mira*, que às 7:00 seguia com  uns bem frescos *8,3ºC*.

Muito interessante o paradoxo entre as tuas estações de *Coimbra*, numa ocorreu  a habitual inversão e na outra, exposta á lestada moderada, a temperatura seguiu muito elevada, às 7:00 horas a diferença térmica era de *10ºC*, espectacular.







O vale da *ribeira de Colares* voltou a arrefecer, minima horaria de *11,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2015 às 11:10)

Boas
Mínima tropical ficou nos 20,7ºC

Agora sigo já com 30,7ºC! a ver se tenho a máxima do ano hoje, teria de ser superior a 37,9ºC...e tenho muitas duvidas que isso vá acontecer.  Mas estamos cá para ver


----------



## Brunomc (9 Ago 2015 às 11:14)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Mínima tropical ficou nos 20,7ºC
> 
> Agora sigo já com 30,7ºC! a ver se tenho a máxima do ano hoje, teria de ser superior a 37,8ºC...e tenho muitas duvidas que isso vá acontecer.  Mas estamos cá para ver



Se aparecer o vento de SW/W lá se vai a máxima..


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2015 às 11:19)

Brunomc disse:


> Se aparecer o vento de SW/W lá se vai a máxima..



Lol já não tenho esse regime de ventos a mais de 1 mês!

31,4ºC agora sobe a bom ritmo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 11:33)

Por aqui já se avizinha um dia quente, tal como tinham previsto, estao já neste momento 31ºC, em cerca de 1 hora já subiu 4 graus.
A mínima ficou pelos 18ºC


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2015 às 11:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito interessante o paradoxo entre as tuas estações de *Coimbra*, numa ocorreu a habitual inversão e na outra, exposta á lestada moderada, a temperatura seguiu muito elevada, às 7:00 horas a diferença térmica era de *10ºC*, espectacular.


Na estação de Coimbra (Aeródromo) o aumento da intensidade do vento, a partir das 3h, fez disparar a temperatura










Por aqui, mínima de *11,6ºC*.
*28,8ºC*, actuais.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 11:38)

Mira de Aire deve estar mesmo quente, alguém tem dados de alguma estação meteorológica daquele local para poder comprovar?


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 11:50)

*33.4ºC *, vai lançado!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2015 às 11:59)

Boas!
Sigo com 28,9°C, não me parece que a temperatura suba assim tanto mas logo se vê. Já há estações do wunderground que marcam 37°C


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2015 às 12:02)

Agora até tem vindo a descer 

Sigo com 31,4ºC, sol bastante forte mas isso tem as horas contadas...


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 12:27)

*35.6ºC*, nem abranda


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2015 às 12:30)

*32,5ºC, *o vento mal se sente...tempo muito abafado


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 13:03)

*37.1ºC!!!!* já a esta hora , a temperatura ia lançada, mas travou agora, agora vai oscilando entre 37.0ºC e 37.2ºC

jonas87, estavas curioso com a temperatura para hoje nesta zona, aqui tens


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2015 às 13:10)

Aqui anda a travar muito as subidas!! 32,7ºC agora... máxima até ao momento 33,6ºC


----------



## Garcia (9 Ago 2015 às 13:16)

O termómetro do carro à pouco marcava 36°. . .

Para mim já é um inferno. .


----------



## Geiras (9 Ago 2015 às 13:20)

36ºC pela Quinta do Conde a surpreender! Nalgumas regiões os valores também a surpreender, como em Sintra ou por exemplo no litoral oeste.


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2015 às 13:27)

Manto de nuvens a chegar, sol a desaparecer e temperatura a baixar!! Duvido que passe seque os 35ºC hoje...ai IPMA IPMA 

Sigo com 31,8ºC

Máxima até ao momento 33,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (9 Ago 2015 às 13:34)

Vento a rodar para SE nos últimos minutos, contribuindo para uma descida significativa da humidade relativa. temperatura a continuar a aumentar!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2015 às 13:50)

Vento nulo a fraco, há meses que não dizia isto aqui! 

Aqui já chegou aos *35ºC* com o vento de NE/ENE mas começou a baixar... Chegou o vento de S/SO/O e está a estragar tudo 
Infelizmente também não tive mínima tropical, a nortada não deixou.


----------



## fhff (9 Ago 2015 às 13:51)

Aqui pelo litoral Sintrense está fresco. Praia das Maçãs, há 15 minutos, com 20,5 ºC e uma brisa refrescante. No mar vê-se um banco de nevoeiro a poucos kms. Colares 22ºC. Um pouco para o interior (Nafarros), 28ºC. Grande diferença entre o litoral e o interior.


----------



## joao nunes (9 Ago 2015 às 13:52)

aqui sigo com 31,3º 
35% de humidade relativa 
sol a desaparecer com um manto de nuvens


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2015 às 13:55)

Céu encoberto e 31,7ºC estáveis agora


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2015 às 13:55)

*34,8ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2015 às 13:56)

Temperaturas agora em Lisboa, a variar muito de este para oeste como é óbvio. Lisboa Norte deve ser a mais quente.






Região Centro a rebentar, Torres Novas nos 40ºC e tudo a rondar os 38ºC. Não sei se aquels 42ºC são fidedignos. 





PS: Preveem mínima de 23ºC amanhã para Lisboa


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 13:57)

*37.6ºC, *está um calor abrasador, que mal se aguenta está na rua, directamente ao sol.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2015 às 13:58)

Vento já estragou a máxima, parece que hoje não é recorde afinal... espero que ainda suba


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 13:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Região Centro a rebentar, Torres Novas nos 40ºC e tudo a rondar os 38ºC. Não sei se aquels 42ºC são fidedignos.



o 32ºC em Coruche também está mal, está bem mais que isso, o de 42ºC perto de Santarém não sei, se bem que ali no vale do Tejo deve aquecer bem, mas 42ºC...


----------



## Geiras (9 Ago 2015 às 14:00)

Era só jajão!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2015 às 14:02)

Geiras disse:


> Era só jajão!


Exactamente o que acontece aqui... Maldito vento de SO


----------



## joao nunes (9 Ago 2015 às 14:06)

guisilva5000 pode dizer o nome do site das temperaturas
que publicou abucado se fas favor


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2015 às 14:10)

Só estão 29,5°C por aqui. Que grande fiasco!!!


----------



## Prates (9 Ago 2015 às 14:10)

Boa tarde, por aqui sigo com 35,3 graus e em subida.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2015 às 14:13)

joao nunes disse:


> guisilva5000 pode dizer o nome do site das temperaturas
> que publicou abucado se fas favor


http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...sures=0&fronts=0&dir=1&dir.mode=driving&hur=0

É o wunderground, onde maior parte dos membros seguem as temperaturas!


----------



## joao nunes (9 Ago 2015 às 14:14)

obrigado


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2015 às 14:14)

Ainda cai a temperatura, vai nos 32,5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Ago 2015 às 14:15)

29.3°C aqui... Fraquinho...


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2015 às 14:17)

33,7ºC aqueceu de novo ...sem vento e céu encoberto parece que abafa ainda mais


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 14:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Temperaturas agora em Lisboa, a variar muito de este para oeste como é óbvio. Lisboa Norte deve ser a mais quente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois aqui a região do vale do tejo, aquece sempre muito, mas nao sei se chegará aos 42ºC.
Sigo agora mesmo com 38ºC, e o vento começou agora, é uma brisa quente, neste caso, nao dá a sensação de temperatura inferior, embora possa vir a influencia os valores da T.máxima.


----------



## Geiras (9 Ago 2015 às 14:21)

A dar-lhe luta, neste momento a subir, 34,0ºC!


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2015 às 14:22)

34,5ºC  e 26%Hr...vento quase nulo


----------



## meko60 (9 Ago 2015 às 14:23)

Boas.
De momento 33,3ºC mas já foi aos 34,6ºC. Aqui nota-se bem o ar mais quente .


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2015 às 14:44)

*36,1ºC  *


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2015 às 14:51)

A nova máxima do dia está nos *34,5ºC*

Agora estão 32,8ºC, 23%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 14:54)

eu aqui estou com *39.7ºC!!!*  o vento é nulo, céu limpo (umas nuvens mas só a sul) super abafado não se aguenta lá fora, sabe tão bem estar em casa


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2015 às 15:12)

Até agora só subiu 0,2°C...e ainda bem, mas sente-se um bafo terrível lá fora
Sigo com 29,7°C
Muito nublado a sul


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 15:12)

*40.3ºC!!! *ai está a máxima do ano, temperatura estabilizou agora, está a levantar se uma brisa

alguém quer trocar comigo?


----------



## Geiras (9 Ago 2015 às 15:21)

david 6 disse:


> *40.3ºC!!! *ai está a máxima do ano, temperatura estabilizou agora, está a levantar se uma brisa
> 
> alguém quer trocar comigo?



Brutal valor! Orgulho em ter esse RS a proteger o sensor


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2015 às 15:27)

A temperatura continua a subir por aqui
30,0°C 
Muito longe do previsto e espero bem que continue assim


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 15:33)

por aqui já desceu, levantou se um ventinho *39.4ºC*, mas o vento é muito quente


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2015 às 15:38)

Aqui a temperatura cai e estão 30,7ºC a máxima dificilmente é ultrapassada e está nos 34,5ºC...resumindo muito longe do calor previsto pelo IPMA mas os modelos também não mostravam mais calor do que isto...


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 15:44)

*38.5ºC* a descer, está pior lá fora agora com este vento super quente e com a temperatura do ar mais baixa do que abocado com 40ºC, vai chegando umas nuvens também


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 15:54)

39ºC actuais
39.3ºC de máxima

As janelas de casa, quase que dão para assar um frango.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 16:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> 39ºC actuais
> 39.3ºC de máxima
> 
> As janelas de casa, quase que dão para assar um frango.



a bocado fui fechar os taipais da minha janela para tentar não entrar tanto calor, porque o sol à tarde está virado para o meu quarto, e se demorasse começava logo a queimar a mão e andar descalço no chão lá fora ao sol? é pior do que a areia quente meus ricos pezinhos, tinha de ir aos pulinhos


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 16:07)

então vamos lá ao resumo do dia

minima: *13.9ºC*
maxima: *40.3ºC! *máxima do ano até agora e provavelmente vai ser esta
actual *38.5ºC *(está assim estabilizado há algum tempo) e um vento (fraco sim) mas muito quente


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 16:11)

david 6 disse:


> a bocado fui fechar os taipais da minha janela para tentar não entrar tanto calor, porque o sol à tarde está virado para o meu quarto, e se demorasse começava logo a queimar a mão e andar descalço no chão lá fora ao sol? é pior do que a areia quente meus ricos pezinhos, tinha de ir aos pulinhos



É o Ribatejo no seu melhor, apesar de já estarmos habituados a algumas temperaturas mais elevadas durante o verão, a verdade é que custa sempre um bocada suportá-lo. Eu tenho metade da casa ao sol, e a outra metade á sombra. As janelas viradas ao sol, mesmo com os taipais fechados desde o final da manha, mal se aguenta lá meter-lhes a mao.

offtopic. Coitados dos ciclistas da volta a Portugal, o calor que eles tem de suportar.
Hoje é a última etapa de Vila Franca de Xira a Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 16:15)

IPMA:
Coruche ultima hora *39.6ºC*, provavelmente ainda teve máxima superior a mim (acima dos 40.3), amanhã vê se
Santarém, cidade *38.4ºC*
Alvega *39.1ºC*
Tomar *39.7ºC*
Rio Maior *38.7ºC*
Lousã *38.2ºC*
Leiria, cidade *40.6ºC  *este valor é de fiar? é que as restantes estações em Leiria não foram tão elevadas

isto tudo na ultima hora, amanhã é que se vai ver ao certo as máximas


----------



## homem do mar (9 Ago 2015 às 16:19)

Boas depois de um sábado passado em Mérida Espanha com a temperatura a ser de apenas 34 graus mas estava céu nublado e bem abafado  de noite passei por o Alentejo em Monforte e aquela hora 22:30 ainda estavam 28 graus um mimo portanto cheguei à terra e estava bem mais fresco 20 graus por agora estam cerca de 38 graus um bafo do caraças lá fora e céu limpo.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2015 às 16:26)

Incrível, a temperatura continua a subir.  

*37,5ºC*, actual máxima.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 16:33)

aqui vai oscilando, já teve 37ºC e picos agora já está 38.3ºC, mas máxima já está mais que feita (senão tivesse era mau sinal), basicamente é temperatura do ar vs vento fraco, se o vento fraco se descuida um pouco a temperatura do ar aproveita logo, daqui vê se bem senão fosse esta brisa onde a temperatura tinha ido parado...

PS: elah está a escurecer a sul


----------



## Geiras (9 Ago 2015 às 16:34)

28,6ºC por aqui...


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 16:37)

Geiras disse:


> 28,6ºC por aqui...



neste momento quem me dera ter isso , "só" tenho + 10ºC


----------



## Prates (9 Ago 2015 às 16:40)

Máxima de 37 graus, neste momento vai descendo e está nos 36,7 graus.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2015 às 16:55)

Sigo com 30,3°C e a temperatura está aqui num "bailarico", ora sobe, ora desce. O vento está fraco.
Não sei como é que algumas pessoas gostam de ter temperaturas super altas, eu não aguento este calor e "só" estão 30°C. Esta noite vai ser terrível se o vento não se levantar...


----------



## joao nunes (9 Ago 2015 às 16:59)

aqui sigo com 30,1º ta em queda, 
ta a levantar o vento de norte


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 17:20)

a luta temperatura do ar vs vento fraco continua, a temperatura está sempre a oscilar ainda 38.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 17:24)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma mínima de *18,0ºC* normal ao nascer do sol, com 74% de humidade na hora anterior, o bairro do lado nascente da Praia de Carcavelos registou *30,1ºC* cerca das 15h30, HR 36%.
Com a chegada da nebulosidade média e alta, especialmente altocumulus, houve uma descida ligeira até aos 29,1ºC das 16h30. Recupera agora subindo a 29,9ºC.

Uma nova estação (desde 26 de Julho) enquadra agora a Praia de Carcavelos pelo lado poente.
Registou mínima tropical de *20,6ºC* e máxima pouco depois das 15h30 com *30,9ºC*.

Neblina muito espessa no horizonte e em altitude pelo amanhecer, sem visibilidade para o lado de terra. Agora apenas bruma e visibilidade média.
Vento fraco ou quase nulo flutuando pelos vários quadrantes, parece fixar-se agora no oeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 17:45)

*38.6ºC *actuais
a máxima ficou pelos *39.7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 17:59)

*38.5ºC* ainda, está dificil de descer


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 18:20)

Temperatura já ultrapassou a máxima precedente do dia, está em *30,3ºC* neste momento.

Antes de o céu ficar  muito nublado em mais de 3/8 e o sol passar a aparecer velado ou quase oculto intermitentemente, era este o aspecto, numa altura de 30ºC:


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 18:44)

Temperatura a subir notavelmente do lado nascente de Carcavelos (praia), *31,4ºC *agora, máxima corrente, a massa quente do interior a expandir-se. O gradiente Leste-Oeste a acentuar-se, do lado poente, 30,1ºC (a máxima foi 30,9ºC).

Também importa notar que a estação do lado nascente está um pouco mais no interior: Rua da Alemanha (nascente) situa-se a cerca de 700m da água e Rua do Lobito (poente) a menos de 300m.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 18:49)

*36.9ºC*, finalmente já vai descendo, vai estar uma bela noite para estar com amigos a ver o jogo numa esplanada


----------



## manelmeteo (9 Ago 2015 às 19:00)

david 6 disse:


> *36.9ºC*, finalmente já vai descendo, vai estar uma bela noite para estar com amigos a ver o jogo numa esplanada


e que no fim ganhe o Benfica


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2015 às 19:09)

A máxima por Setúbal foi bem mais baixa do que o Previsto pelo IPMA

Máxima de *34,5ºC*

Rajada máxima até agora de apenas 19km/h

Temperatura agora de 29,7ºC

 Finalmente vamos ficar livres do calor por vários dias seguidos...


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 19:52)

Temperatura a descer, *29,6ºC*, mais aceleradamente do lado poente, *26,8ºC*.

O céu a limpar, restavam há minutos altocumulus que agora já quase desapareceram desta metade do céu virada a SSW.
Muita bruma misturada com fumo nos níveis médio/baixo mas à superfície horizonte bastante limpo:


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 20:01)

*33.2ºC* ainda, tem sido mesmo um dia quente por estes lados.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 20:09)

aqui ainda *32.8ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2015 às 20:12)

Temperatura subiu mais 2 vezes tentado ultrapassar os 35ºC mas falhou. Máxima de *34,9ºC, *morri na praia a pensar que ia ter um recorde* 
*
Vento de SO/S a partir das 13h estragou tudo. A partir das 16h chega Nortada. Mesmo assim ainda estão 32ºC, vamos ter uma noite díficil...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2015 às 20:27)

Boas,

T.máxima mais alta do ano em Alcabideche, *33,7ºC*, 

Bem, felizmente, durante o dia andei pela zona mais fresca que observámos na rede IPMA, na linha de costa mafrense.
A t.máxima por lá, deve ter ido aos 25/26ºC, uma maravilha.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 20:31)

O sol foi implacável, aproveitando todos os intervalos:
















O parque de estacionamento nunca mais encheu, como era costume, desde a altura em que passou a ser cobrada uma taxa diária de 2,50€ que reverte para uma associação de ajuda social local.
Em vez disso, amontoam-se os veículos pelas ruas do bairro, em cima dos passeios, etc, ficando mais longe ainda da praia, mas as pessoas preferem todo o incómodo e o gasto de combustível e tempo à procura de lugar do que gastarem o preço de um gelado e simultaneamente contribuirem para uma causa social.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2015 às 20:36)

As árvores parecem estátuas. Continua um bafo. 31ºC

Interessante o facto de a temperatura só ter chegado aos 35ºC, na rua com muita nebulosidade e vento quente a sensação/RealFeel parecia de 40ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2015 às 20:36)

Estava a consultar os dados de Alvega, a estação pode ter registado uma amplitude térmica diaria de 30ºC, amanha sabemos o valor preciso.
Sempre notavel aquele troço do vale do Tejo.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 20:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, felizmente, durante o dia andei pela zona mais fresca que observámos na rede IPMA, na linha de costa mafrense.



S.Julião ou Vigia? 
As névoas marítimas fresquinhas dessa costa são o melhor nestes dias escaldantes. Boa foto, a maré baixa revela múltiplas micro-praias e formações geológicas que dá gosto descobrir. Sintra mal se vê no horizonte, o Cabo parece mesmo oculto na neblina.

Por aqui as temperaturas baixam regularmente e quase se igualam os dois extremos da praia, 26,2ºC do lado nascente e mais interior e 25,7ºC a poente.

O ocaso ocorreu já com céu limpo e muita bruma num amarelo dourado suave. Foi possível uma boa observação do disco solar.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2015 às 20:57)

StormRic disse:


> S.Julião ou Vigia?
> As névoas marítimas fresquinhas dessa costa são o melhor nestes dias escaldantes. Boa foto, a maré baixa revela múltiplas micro-praias e formações geológicas que dá gosto descobrir. Sintra mal se vê no horizonte, o Cabo parece mesmo oculto na neblina.
> 
> Por aqui as temperaturas baixam regularmente e quase se igualam os dois extremos da praia, 26,2ºC do lado nascente e mais interior e 25,7ºC a poente.
> ...



Chama-se Praia do Cavalinho, fica a norte da praia da ribeira d'ilhas.


----------



## lm1960 (9 Ago 2015 às 21:00)

Boas, 

Já noto alterações na tempo e no sentido do vento, os aviões já a aterrar de N/S.

Essa foto da praia da costa mafrense será a do parque de campismo???


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2015 às 21:05)

Boas!
Fui dar uma volta por lisboa, à beira rio. Estava-se muito bem, não estava muito calor e sentia-se uma brisa fresquinha que salvou-me de derreter 
Já para o final do dia, olhei para o céu e fiquei maravilhado!! É óbvio que tirei umas fotos 













E depois no final veio uma invasão de humidade fresca que foi a cereja no topo do bolo


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2015 às 21:10)

Atualmente, sigo, ainda, com 28,4°C e vento nulo que às vezes torna-se fraco. Esta noite vai ser terrível


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 22:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chama-se Praia do Cavalinho, fica a norte da praia da ribeira d'ilhas.



 não consigo encontrar no Google Earth. É antes dos Coxos?




Tiagolco disse:


> É óbvio que tirei umas fotos



 ficou lindo o leque de raios, maravilhamo-nos sempre! 
Exposição perfeita nas três fotos, muito bem apanhadas as irisações!


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2015 às 22:13)

*22,7ºC* e céu limpo

Máxima: *37,5ºC*
Mínima: *11,6ºC*

25,9ºc de amplitude térmica.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2015 às 22:13)

StormRic disse:


> não consigo encontrar no Google Earth. É antes dos Coxos?



Exactamente, fica entre os Coxos e Ribeira d´ilhas.
________

Já viram os registos de Seiça,Ourem de hoje??
Extremos termicos: *9,0ºC* / *39,4ºC*  
Amplitude térmica: *30,4ºC *Algo pouco comum tanto na rede amadora como na rede *IPMA.*
Neste momento já vai nos *19,4ºC*, incrivel o poder térmico daquele pequeno vale. **


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2015 às 22:23)

lm1960 disse:


> Essa foto da praia da costa mafrense será a do parque de campismo???



Boas,
Sei da praias que falas, mas não é essa, a da foto fica um bocado a norte,fora da Ericeira, logo a seguir a de Ribeira de Ilhas, o acesso é feito por Ribamar.
__________________

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *16,9ºC* / *33,7ºC* ( máxima mais alta do ano)
Agora: *26,6ºC* estaveis.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 22:40)

29.2ºC neste momento, dentro de casa, continua tudo muito abafado, mesmo com as janelas abertas, mas também devido á ausência de vento.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 23:07)

ainda *26.0ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2015 às 23:25)

Estão 27,4°C e o vento está muito fraquinho


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2015 às 00:14)

Boas finalmente uma noite de verão a sério a temperatura vai nos 25.1 deve ser tropical esta noite acho que agora tão depressa não volto a ter uma noite como esta


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2015 às 00:29)

Sigo com 20,3ºC a mínima nem tropical vai ser.. tempo banal de verão...ainda bem que o calor vai de férias por uns 10 dias...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2015 às 00:40)

Ainda estão 26,9°C!!!!! Que inferno!!!


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Ago 2015 às 00:54)

StormRic disse:


> Temperatura a descer, *29,6ºC*, mais aceleradamente do lado poente, *26,8ºC*.
> 
> O céu a limpar, restavam há minutos altocumulus que agora já quase desapareceram desta metade do céu virada a SSW.
> Muita bruma misturada com fumo nos níveis médio/baixo mas à superfície horizonte bastante limpo:



Na minha volta de bike de ontem ( Dmingo ) tive essa imagem como uma quase constante até se dissipar.



E a volta foi assim: , como estive a ver a volta, apenas arranquei de casa pelas 18:30 h e como ia ter "granel" aqui ao lado em casa devido ao jogo , ( desporto que "adoro" como a ****** ) literalmente e apesar do calor abrasador que por aqui estava resolvi pirar-me de casa, até porque como meio povo iria estar a ver o jogo, o trânsito já no meu regresso estaria eventualmente mais fraco,

chegada a Algés e arranquei pelas 19:00h e surpresa estava relativamente fresco, temperatura esta que por vezes até surpreendentemente fresco demais, pensei que iria gelar mais do que previa, pois o objectivo era chegar ao Guincho, mas e o tempo efectivamente tem destas coisas, quando estou a chegar a Carcavelos, coisa que normalmente arrefece mais, mas não, estava calor, primeira vez que senti tal "fenómeno", a caminho de Cascais oscila entre o calor e algum fresco, mas em Cascais muito calor, mas claro a medida que me aproximava do Raso, muito fresco, isto +- pelas 20:40 H, onde assisti a um belíssimo pôr do sol, mas faltava a DSLR para registar o momento, tem de ser para quando vou de carro, a caminho do Guincho algo quente e no próprio Guincho estava bem ameno talvez uns 27º C, de regresso pelas 20:50 h com a passagem pelo frigorifríco do Raso, bem fresco quase a roçar o frio a desejar algum calor, mas "ele" esperava-me ao chegar a Cascais, pele habituada ao frio entrar no forno de Cascais foi um choque térmico grande, a partir daqui a temperatura arrefeceu, mas agradável, uns 23º - 24º C, já mais constante até ao carro, onde cheguei pelas 22:40 h e tinha 24º C.


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Ago 2015 às 00:58)

E para completar o dia, tenho uns quentes  25,2º C  e 29% Hr,

só por curiosidade, como o termómetro fica ao sol, foi alcançada uns modestos 47,2º C, será que uma pessoa exposta ao sol pode a pele atingir algo perto ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2015 às 01:40)

Atual:* 25,3ºC
*
Por mais estranho que pareça, a estação de Queluz também acompanha a temperatura da Amadora, algo MUITO raro. De certeza que a estação registou o recorde hoje. Enquanto isso, ainda há rajadas de 3,2 km/h, acho que vou voar


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Ago 2015 às 01:54)

É a chamada noite de ananases por Almada. 23.3c não é muito usual a esta hora. Vento nulo e humidade a 54%.


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2015 às 02:02)

*21.4ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2015 às 02:34)

25,9°C e como é óbvio, as melgas estão a atacar


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2015 às 05:39)

PedroAfonso disse:


> É a chamada noite de ananases (...)



Sem dúvida o termo mais correcto. 
Espectaculares condições esta madrugada pelos concelhos de Sintra, Oeiras, e Cascais (e restantes, certamente). Excluíndo zonas planas ou vales isolados, valores de temperatura tipicamente na ordem dos 22ºC/25ºC em toda a região.

Chegado a Mira-Sintra, especificamente, sigo, nestes momentos próximos ao nascer do Sol, com 23,5ºC! A mínima foi, até ao momento, de *23,4ºC*! 

25% de humidade, 1016 hPa de pressão, e vento, em geral, muito fraco/nulo.

---

Ontem: *15,9ºC* / *32,9ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2015 às 11:29)

Boas por aqui a mínima não foi tropical com 19.3 por agora 29.7


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2015 às 11:38)

Mínima tropical esta noite, com 21.8ºC
actual 30.8ºC, já se sente muito calor, vai ser outro dia parecido com o de ontem.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2015 às 11:41)

Boas

Mínima de 19,1ºC

Agora está bem mais fresco que ontem, estão 25,3ºC...o IPMA prevê 36ºC para aqui isso é impossível! nem ontem que foi um dia mais quente chegou a tanto...


----------



## Brunomc (10 Ago 2015 às 12:18)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 19,1ºC
> 
> Agora está bem mais fresco que ontem, estão 25,3ºC...o IPMA prevê 36ºC para aqui isso é impossível! nem ontem que foi um dia mais quente chegou a tanto...



Só se é para a estação da fruticultura que ontem chegou aos 36.4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2015 às 13:20)

Depois de uma noite terrível em que as melgas não me deixavam em paz, agora estão 30,4°C, ou seja mais calor que ontem, e hoje supostamente devia estar mais fresco 
Tive um mínima super hiper mega tropical, de 24,4°C  e o vento já está um bocadinho mais forte, o que dá para arejar um bocado a casa


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2015 às 13:32)

Brunomc disse:


> Só se é para a estação da fruticultura que ontem chegou aos 36.4ºC



Esses gajos nunca acertam nos valores aqui para a cidade! Mas se for para o distrito ai já acertam..

Agora estou com 30,3ºC, ao inicio da manha a subida foi muito rápida chegando aos 30,7ºC mas depois baixou para os 24/25ºC


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2015 às 13:47)

máximas ontem 40ºC+ (ipma):
Coruche: *40.8ºC*
Alvega: *41.5ºC*
Tomar: *41.4ºC*
Lousã: *41.2ºC*
e eu tive 40.3ºC, Ribatejo muito quente, tirando ali a Lousã, depois ainda houve Santarém com 39.9ºC, Rio Maior com 39.8ºC

hoje vou com *34.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2015 às 13:52)

aqui já sigo com 36.3ºC, está um bafo na rua que nao se aguenta.


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2015 às 13:56)

ah não, nem tinha reparado eu já tive *36.3ºC*, mas agora estou com *34.7ºC* talvez por causa do vento


----------



## DaniFR (10 Ago 2015 às 14:10)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *15ºC*
Agora sigo com *32,9ºC* e céu esbranquiçado devido ao fumo.

De manhã, em Coimbra, o cenário era este. Muito fumo do incêndio de Miranda do Corvo e um cheiro intenso a queimado.






Foto do grupo Fb - Ocorrências em Coimbra


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2015 às 14:44)

30,9°C
Mais calor que ontem


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2015 às 15:00)

Boa tarde,

A reportar desde o forno ribatejano hoje e amanhã. 

Foi interessante ir acompanhando a subida da temperatura à medida que ia descendo o país. Saí do Porto pelas 11h00 com uns fresquinhos 20,4ºC. Já com o termómetro do carro, em Pombal chegou aos 32ºC, Leiria 34ºC, Serra de Aire 37ºC. Depois desceu ligeiramente, até aos 34ºC em Santarém, para logo voltar a subir. À chegada a Samora registava já 36ºC que aparentemente se mantêm neste momento a ver pela estação local que regista 36,1ºC.

Não se pode estar na rua com este calor...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2015 às 15:23)

Maior mínima do ano: *22,7ºC
*
Temperatura já subiu três vezes. Às 10h30 estava a ir bem até que chegou o vento de SO. Às 11h30 chegou a nortada e também desceu. Agora às 15h Nortada voltou em força, rajadas de 43 km/h. Mesmo assim a máxima é igual à de ontem por meu grande espanto *34,8ºC*

Com este calor todo e a água do mar a 15ºC...


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2015 às 16:39)

a subir *36.0ºC*, até agora a maxima foi 36.3


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2015 às 16:42)

Temperatura a descer, sigo com 29,8°C
A máxima foi de 31°C


----------



## joao nunes (10 Ago 2015 às 17:44)

boas sigo com 30,2º temperatura a desçer


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2015 às 17:47)

minima: *17.5ºC*
maxima: *36.3ºC*
actual: *33.8ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2015 às 17:57)

*38ºC* máxima
*36ºC *actuais

quem venham as temperaturas mais amenas.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2015 às 18:04)

Boas

Máxima de 32,9ºC
Mínima de 19,1ºC

Rajada máxima 29km/H

Agora sigo com algumas nuvens altas e 32,2ºC com vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2015 às 18:29)

Boa tarde

Extremos de hoje aqui em Carcavelos sul (praia) num dia semelhante ao de ontem mas com menos nebulosidade e mais neblina e bruma no horizonte junto à superfície. O Cabo Espichel está com uma longa nuvem bandeira, sinal de mudança do vento para o quadrante WSW. Cirrus à distância, para SSE, em aproximação.

Lado nascente (Rua da Alemanha):
Mínima de *21,0ºC* com *66%* de humidade relativa cerca das 7h; máxima de *31,1ºC* pouco depois das 16h; 29,0ºC neste momento com *35%* de HR, uma massa de ar mais seco a chegar, portanto.

Lado poente (Rua do Lobito):
*21,9ºC* também às 7h mas a HR foi máxima, *68%*, só às 9h30; *32,5ºC* mais tarde, pouco antes das 18h, com HR mínima a essa hora, de *33%*; 31,8ºC neste momento.

Vento fraco variável a fixar-se agora em norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2015 às 18:30)

Por aqui registo apenas 21.1 graus
Nortada moderada a forte e capacete na serra. 
T. Máxima foi aos 31.9 graus.


----------



## joao nunes (10 Ago 2015 às 18:43)

sigo com 29,7º continua em descida


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2015 às 18:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com este calor todo e a água do mar a 15ºC...



É chato sem dúvida, estamos com 1 mês practimente sem paragens de nortada.  É normal que água esteja cada vez mais fria é indiferente a temperatura do ar, enquanto o vento não soprar de sul ficará tudo na mesma.  Em relação a nortada  ,ontem ouvi um agricultor da Zona oeste  ,já com bastante idade , a dizer que não se lembra de um verão com tanta nortada, curioso.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2015 às 18:51)

Já sigo com 27,9°C. Hoje a mínima deve ser bem mais baixa. O vento aumentou imenso de intensidade e é tão bom ir à janela, depois dos dias quentíssimos de ontem e hoje


----------



## joao nunes (10 Ago 2015 às 19:16)

aqui sigo com 28,5º ontem por esta hora ainda marcava 31º


----------



## Prates (10 Ago 2015 às 19:45)

Boa tarde, por aqui a mínima foi de 22,7 graus e a máxima foi de 35,6 graus. Neste momento com o vento que se levantou já baixou ate aos 24,3.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2015 às 20:31)

Boas,

Bem mais fresco agora por Samora! A meio da tarde levantou-se algum vento que "afugentou" o calor! 
Máxima de 37,1ºC pelas 16h00 e agora já só 24,6ºC. 

Hora de abrir as janelas!


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2015 às 20:44)

que cheiro a fumo de incêndios, não se pode


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2015 às 21:03)

Este vento está fantástico!! 23,8°C, nem devo ter mínima tropical, hoje


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2015 às 21:58)

Boa noite.

Os *21,6ºC* mínimos da madrugada estão a ser batidos consecutivamente, nesta noite totalmente diferente da anterior: céu muito nublado por Fractus, vento moderado e humidade relativamente elevada (65%). 

Sigo com 19,6ºC, após máxima de *29,7ºC*.

1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2015 às 22:13)

Boas,

Sigo com *18,4ºC*, actual minima.


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2015 às 22:36)

*19.9ºC*, está um forno dentro de casa


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2015 às 22:39)

david 6 disse:


> *19.9ºC*, está um forno dentro de casa


Abre as janelas pah!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2015 às 22:41)

22,5°C e um ventinho gostoso a arejar a casa


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Ago 2015 às 23:05)

Mesmo assim ainda tive uma mínima de 18,9º C, hoje ainda um pouco quente, mas já para o fim do dia a sentir a frescura a entrar já na zona de Benfica pelas 19:45 h,

presentemente tenho 18,9º C e 80% Hr, mudança a vista .


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2015 às 23:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Abre as janelas pah!!!



depois entra as melgas  em casa tenho cerca de *30ºC*, estou com ventoinha virada para mim


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Ago 2015 às 23:18)

david 6 disse:


> depois entra as melgas  em casa tenho cerca de *30ºC*, estou com ventoinha virada para mim



Uma sugestão já usada noutros tempos, agora tenho AC, porque moro numa rua altamente barulhenta ( 1 a 2  carros por segundo e barracas alugadas ao lado por isso mais não digo ), se possível coloca a ventoinha na janela de modo a apanhar o ar fresco virada claro para dentro, fechando os estores ( se aplicável ) até a altura da ventax e devido a bicharada ( que duvido que passem pelas pás, mas ) uma rede, pelo menos entra um ar mais fresco.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2015 às 23:30)

david 6 disse:


> depois entra as melgas  em casa tenho cerca de *30ºC*, estou com ventoinha virada para mim


Também tenho esse problema, eu tenho uma espécie de repelente que se liga à tomada e resolve isso. Mete a ventoinha contra a janela que elas não entram, pelo menos sempre consegui afastá-las através desses métodos, excepto ontem à noite que até tive que sair do quarto


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2015 às 00:39)

Nos últimos 15 minutos do dia temperatura chegou aos 19,9ºC  É preciso ter sorte...ou seja tecnicamente já não é mínima tropical, mas vou considerar os 22,7ºC. 

A amiga habitual voltou, a Nortada. Parece aquela amigo/a que nos irrita mas nunca nos livramos dele/a.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2015 às 03:05)

Ontem a mínima situou-se nos *19,1ºC*, ao final do dia.

De momento sigo com 18,9ºC e 72% de humidade. 1014 hPa de pressão e vento fraco a moderado.

Fractus dispersos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2015 às 13:36)

Por aqui o dia de hoje acordou muito nublado, e fresco que durou até ao meio da manha, depois lá veio o sol.
mínima de 18.4ºC
actual 30.1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2015 às 13:44)

Boas! Tive uma mínima de 21°C e atualmente só estão 24,8°C e pelo que parece já tive uma máxima de 25,2. Muito estranho estas temperaturas a estas horas do dia


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2015 às 13:49)

Boas

Mínima de 18,3ºC

Agora estão 25,8ºC, 59%Hr e vento fraco

Finalmente tempo fresco e assim vai se manter até dia 18...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2015 às 15:48)

Mínima: *19,1ºC *
Máxima: *29,7ºC
*
Voltámos ás temperaturas habituais de Lisboa
Já se sente a nortada a percorrer a casa


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2015 às 17:21)

Boa tarde

Céu quase limpo e vento fraco de norte.
Nebulosidade alta de SSW para Leste e baixa muito longe em todo o horizonte marítimo (esteve mais próxima durante a madrugada e manhã).
Fractocumulus e alguns estratocumulus desgarrados ao amanhecer. Durante as primeiras horas da manhã a camada de estratocumulus adensou-se mais, para se dissipar pouco tempo depois.

Mínimas de *18,4ºC* (lado nascente) e *20,3ºC* (lado poente), pouco depois das 7h, com *80%* e *74%* de HR, respectivamente.

Máximas de *25,4ºC* pelas 15 horas, do lado nascente, com *53%*, mas do lado poente está ainda em subida com *29,8ºC*. Esta discrepância de temperaturas com a mais alta na estação que até está mais próxima do mar e a oeste, faz-me suspeitar que a estação Rua do Lobito não tem uma protecção da radiação eficaz, mas a série de observações ainda é curta para se concluir algo.


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2015 às 17:23)

Boas

A máxima foi aos 29,6ºC

POr agora sigo com 28,3ºC, 50%Hr, 1014,2hpa e vento fraco a rajada máxima não foi ainda alem dos 26km/h


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2015 às 19:33)

Algumas imagens de dias anteriores, para entreter em dia de céu limpo.

Domingo dia 09

















Ontem dia 10

Uma esquadrilha de 5 aviões, algumas manobras navais na área foram visíveis durante o dia. Cabo Espichel que não se via, devido à espessa neblina envolvente:







Presença do Cabo apenas revelada pela nuvem bandeira, capacete de estratocumulus que se prolonga desde a ponta do promontório até Sesimbra:






Time-lapse da tarde de ontem:


Amanhecer de hoje:


Os time-lapses passam a estar disponíveis em todas as resoluções até 4K.
É melhor experimentar primeiro no máximo HD720. O meu próprio computador não consegue aguentar mais do que 1080, a partir desse valor o video vai aos soluços, não tem interesse.


----------



## Candy (11 Ago 2015 às 19:55)

Centro de PENICHE: Tudo tapado. Céu bastante escuro e tempo para o fresquinho! Pensei... vou aproveitar para um treininho de corrida, tipo meia 45 minutos...
Fui pela marginal sul... ia torrando no Cabo Carvoeiro!!! Xiça!!! Está o tempo aberto e abafado lá!!! Voltei p'ra trás sem fôlego!!! Ughhhhhhh... Parecia outro país!!! Muito quente mesmo! E dista Cerca de 3 km do centro de Peniche!!!
Oh raios!... vá-se lá entender isto!!! Só sei que ia torrando!!!
E pensava eu que estava fresquinho... loool...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2015 às 20:27)

Máxima de 25,3. Quem poderia pensar que já esteve esta temperatura, à noite, à poucos dias 
Por agora estão 24,2 e um ventinho, que congela, moderado


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2015 às 20:35)

minima: *17.3ºC*
maxima: *30.0ºC*
actual: *21.6ºC*


----------



## joao nunes (11 Ago 2015 às 20:36)

boas por aqui sigu com 24,4º 24,6º tem adado a variar por estes valores


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2015 às 22:39)

*18,3ºC*

Máxima: *24,4ºC   *
Mínima: *17ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Ago 2015 às 23:07)

StormRic disse:


> Algumas imagens de dias anteriores, para entreter em dia de céu limpo.
> Domingo dia 09
> Ontem dia 10
> Uma esquadrilha de 5 aviões, algumas manobras navais na área foram visíveis durante o dia. Cabo Espichel que não se via, devido à espessa neblina envolvente:


Que fotos fantásticas!
Gosto especialmente da segunda do dia 9!


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2015 às 00:11)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Que fotos fantásticas!
> Gosto especialmente da segunda do dia 9!



Obrigado , também é o momento que eu mais gostei desse dia, foi muito fugaz.

Hoje foi pouco interessante, tal como ontem.
A meio da tarde, o Balmoral saíu a barra do Tejo rumando a Tenerife, cirrus ao longe, alguma nortada moderada:






Visão do ocaso negada pelos cirrus e cirrostratus espessos em aproximação. Neste momento o céu já está muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias, fluxo de SSW:





Ainda está noite tropical, *20,4ºC* com 75%, não se deve aguentar até ao amanhecer, quase de certeza.

Ontem (11) a estação do lado poente da praia de Carcavelos ainda chegou aos 29,9ºC pouco depois das 17h30, o que me parece uma diferença muito grande em relação ao lado nascente, 4,5ºC.
É mais fácil uma estação registar erradamente máximas por excesso do que por defeito. Ainda fica o benefício da dúvida, esperemos pela continuação da série de observações.


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2015 às 01:06)

A NOAA disponibiliza uma ferramenta que calcula a possibilidade de um evento (chuva, tempestades severas...). A probabilidade de chover mais que 2mm num dado dia em Lisboa deu nisto:






Há um conjunto de estações pré-definidas. Também é possível inserir as coordenadas:

http://nomads.ncdc.noaa.gov/EnsProb/


----------



## jorgeanimal (12 Ago 2015 às 11:20)

Lol

A praia da areia branca ficou deserta num ápice . Os chuviscos assim o obrigaram.


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2015 às 12:58)

Boas!

Dia mais fresco hoje aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, por agora céu muito nublado e em Benavente estão 25.2ºC. 

Na minha estação aqui em Santo Estêvão sem RS estão 25.0ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2015 às 13:25)

Viva
Mínima de 18,7ºC

Dia de céu encoberto, tempo ameno, estão agora 25,8ºC

Devia ser o verão sempre assim  só falta a chuva e as trovoadas para ser perfeito


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2015 às 14:06)

Boas!
Tive mínima tropical de 20,2°C, mesmo à rasquinha 
Atualmente estão 24,5°C e o céu está muito nublado, estando muito negro para sul


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2015 às 14:12)

26.3ºC céu nublado


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (12 Ago 2015 às 14:13)

Por Figueiró dos Vinhos caiu alguma chuva


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2015 às 14:36)

Por aqui o dia continua fresco, como 26.5ºC actuais.
Durante a manha ainda se viu o sol, mas agora á hora de almoço voltou a ficar nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2015 às 17:16)

Boa tarde.

Após mínima de *18,4ºC* numa madrugada marcada por céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro, sigo com *23,6ºC* e céu muito nublado por Cumulus, essencialmente sobre a Serra.

49% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão, com vento a soprar em geral fraco, do quadrante Norte.


----------



## Griffin (12 Ago 2015 às 17:26)

Boa tarde,

Reporto a partir de Samora Correia. Neste momento 27.7ºC e a máxima ficou-se pelos 28ºC até ao momento.


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2015 às 18:09)

Máxima de hoje 27,5ºC

Agora estão 26,6ºC e o céu já pouco nublado


----------



## joao nunes (12 Ago 2015 às 18:49)

aqui sigo com 24,9º por aqui vou ter um minima boa


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2015 às 19:59)

minima: *16.3ºC*
maxima: *26.9ºC*
actual: *22.7ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (12 Ago 2015 às 20:00)

Boas pelo segundo dia consecutivo tive mínima tropical hoje foi mesmo à tangente com 20.0 a máxima foi de 27.2 por agora 23.7


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2015 às 20:02)

Atualmente estão 24°C e o céu vai ficando encoberto outra vez mas agora por nuvens baixas.
A máxima ficou pelos 25,3°C, ou seja, tive uma amplitude térmica de, só, 5,1°C


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2015 às 21:18)

Mínima: *18,9ºC*
Máxima: *26,9ºC *

Nortada fraca a moderada 
Pela manhã, vento de SO e Oeste.
Parece que estamos com temperaturas do Verão passado, 26ºC a semana toda  
Mínimas tropicais vão ser difíceis agora


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2015 às 22:16)

Boas noites malta, 

Sigo com 18,4 graus.
Voltámos as t.máximas mais frescas/amenas e  assim vão continuar, o calor de Domingo e Segunda foi fugaz.

Dados de dia 10:
18,3 graus / 31,9 graus
Dados de dia 11: 
18,4 graus / 23,0 graus
Dados de hoje:
17,2 graus / 23,6 graus


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Ago 2015 às 23:32)

Ora bem, já tenho 17,6º C , na rua sente-se aquele ar muito fresco, e 81% Hr.


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2015 às 01:00)

16.8ºC 87% Hr


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 02:24)

Boa noite

Ontem já durante a noite a nebulosidade alta e média tinha começado a passar em fluxo de SSW.
Mesmo assim à superfície esta cobertura nebulosa pouco afectou as temperatura e humidade.
*18,8ºC* de mínima pouco depois das 7h, com *78%*, na estação do bairro, Rua da Alemanha.

E o amanhecer foi assim, cirrus, cirrostratus, cirrocumulus, altocumulus em corrida desgarrada para NNE com o sol por entre as poucas abertas a tentar mostrar que tinha nascido.


Pelo início da tarde a nebulosidade alta e média foi-se afastando para Leste dando lugar a céu azul com alguns cumulus humilis, estratocumulus e fractocumulus. Sobre a serra já anteontem se tinha começado a instalar o "capacete" e ontem a tarde foi característica do noroeste. Tecto de nuvens pelos 480m de altitude do lado do Monge/Peninha, ligeiramente mais alto no maciço da Pena. Do lado de Sintra as nuvens só começaram a baixar perto do poente tocando as torres mais altas do Castelo e, claro, engolindo a Pena. Ainda pensei que alguns chuviscos iriam cair mas nada. O pouco que caíu, para além do Minho, foi no sítio certo, no desgraçado PNSE, mas uma grande devastação já não foi impedida, apesar do monstro ter sido travado nos limites das Penhas Douradas onde se registaram 0,6mm.

A máxima em Carcavelos ficou-se por uns amenos *24,8ºC* com *57%* cerca das 17 horas.

A serra de Sintra está sequíssima especialmente do lado da Pena, o Parque uma lástima, com os fetos arbóreos a secarem, os musgos das pedras a caírem esfrangalhados, os plátanos como se o outono estivesse à porta. Mas nas encostas do Castelo e noutras penedias, onde os blocos graníticos protegem nas suas sombras e nas suas profundezas a humidade, os verdes ainda vicejam. Vêem-se cada vez mais clareiras abertas e a solidariedade entre as árvores, das outrora matas densas, fragilizada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2015 às 12:03)

Por aqui mais um dia fresquinho, nublado, e acompanhado pela nortada por vezes moderada.
actuais 24.5ºC
mínima de 19.3ºC


----------



## Geopower (13 Ago 2015 às 13:00)

Bom dia. Por Santa Cruz, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento moderado de NW. Vista para W/NW.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2015 às 13:04)

Boas

A mínima foi de 17,6ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado, 23,5ºC, 52%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2015 às 13:52)

Boas,

Sigo com apenas *20,8ºC* aqui em Alcabideche.
A minima de hoje foi exactamente a mesma de ontem: *17,2ºC
______________
*
Ha pouco, o vento soprava bem no Abano,estava fresco, à tarde a nortada vai acelerar um pouco, o habitual.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Ago 2015 às 16:08)

boas parece que o ipma tem nova mapa nas estações online
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



por aqui a mínima foi de 19.2 por agora 25.3 sendo que a máxima foi de 26.3


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 16:17)

Boa tarde

À situação de noroeste com pesados estratocumulus/cumulus humilis pela noite e amanhecer sucedeu uma manhã de bonito céu azul e uma posterior invasão de cirrus divergentes de SW em movimento para ENE simultânea com a instalação da habitual nortada, fraca a moderada de NNW, algumas rajadas ocasionais.

Mínima de *18,2ºC* pouco depois das 7h; humidade relativa máxima desde as 4h, *82%*. Por volta das 14h era mínima com 48%. Já houve um pico de temperatura máxima pouco depois das 15h, *23,2ºC*, um dia ameno.

Bruma fraca, boa visibilidade em todo o horizonte. Apesar da cortina de nuvens altas não há halo solar.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 17:15)

Geopower disse:


> Por Santa Cruz, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.



Bela composição com o emblemático rochedo. Cores bonitas sob o céu bem azul. Nota-se que a vegetação rasteira está quase seca, se ao menos isso erradicasse a praga do chorão-das-praias.



jonas_87 disse:


> à tarde a nortada vai acelerar um pouco, o habitual



Sem dúvida, já cá está, mar picado em alguns locais, não é uma nortada generalizada e constante mas aleatória, ocasionais rajadas mais intensas com períodos de acalmia relativamente longos.

Aqui está o amanhecer bonito de hoje, azulinho apesar da passagem dos apressados estratocumulus:


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2015 às 17:19)

Boas

Máxima de 25,6ºC já tinha saudades de um dia mais fresco! Sem ser preciso o vento de SW 

Agora sigo com 23,7ºC, 52%Hr e vento muito fraco, aqui a nortada como sempre não tem grandes efeitos.


----------



## Candy (13 Ago 2015 às 17:34)

Boas
Por aqui está vento e o mar esta a começar a ficar chateado!
Era para ter ido para a Berlenga, de manhã, mas a mãe ainda não percebeu que o significado de telemovel é telefone movel e deixa-o em casa e pronto... depois andava doida sem saber da filha que estava deitada quando ela saiu... humpf... Então pronto, não pude ter uma pequena aventura de fazer a travessia de semi rigido, mesmo com as condições previstas para o final do dia! grrrrrrrrrrrrr....

A propósito do mapa a cima... onde pára a minha EMA??? Fugiu??? mauuuuuuuuu...


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2015 às 17:37)

minima: *15.1ºC*
maxima: *25.7ºC*
actual: *24.0ºC*
resumo do dia = vento...


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 17:42)

Candy disse:


> A propósito do mapa a cima... onde pára a minha EMA??? Fugiu??? mauuuuuuuuu...



Não, está presente e de "boa saúde". Apenas tem havido uns atrasos de comunicação de várias estações e da composição do mapa de observações horárias.







Até às 15h o vento médio ainda não atingia os 20 Km/h, mas penso que ao largo da costa estará mais intenso.


----------



## Candy (13 Ago 2015 às 17:50)

StormRic disse:


> Não, está presente e de "boa saúde". Apenas tem havido uns atrasos de comunicação de várias estações e da composição do mapa de observações horárias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olha como ela está tão espertinha!...

Pois ao largo da costa estará de certeza! Aliás o vento e o mar!... Quando fazemos a travessia Peniche/Berlenga, ao passar o cabo carvoeiro parece que estamos a entrar noutro mundo, se o mar não estiver calminho! Naquele Cabo, tudo muda. Até ali é calminho, a partir dali hehehehe... é ver os turistas a ficar da cor da cal!  Remoinho de vento e de mar 

Edit: No centro já se ouve o assobio grosso de uma ou outra rajada.


----------



## joao nunes (13 Ago 2015 às 17:55)

boas por aqui sigu fresquinhu a esta hora 23,4º pareçe que vou ter um minima boa hoje


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 18:16)

joao nunes disse:


> boas por aqui sigu fresquinhu a esta hora 23,4º pareçe que vou ter um minima boa hoje



 a minha máxima hoje, aqui no "oásis de frescura", nem a isso chegou, 23,2ºC.

A maior parte dos cirrus já se retirou para Leste, deixando o céu azul para os fractocumulus.
Nortada intermitente, e o mar responde picado em algumas zonas. Ainda não há poeira pelo ar.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2015 às 18:26)

Boas!
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: 24,9°C
Mínima: 19,3°C
Espero bem que isto aqueça daqui pra frente, ninguém aguenta um verão assim...
Off-topic: A partir de amanhã irei de férias para a Régua, durante 15 dias, e por isso estarei mais ativo no seguimento interior norte


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2015 às 18:49)

Boas tardes,

Extremos térmicos: *17,2ºC */ *21,9ºC
*
Dia fresco portanto.

Nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2015 às 19:19)

Boas!

Dia bem ventoso aqui por Santo Estêvão, apesar do Sol o dia foi fresco. Por agora 21ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2015 às 20:39)

Sigo com *17,9ºC*
O vento caiu bem.

Segundo o meteograma ECMWF a minima de amanha vai se situar entre os *15,5ºC* / *16,0ºC*, fresca portanto, vamos ver se será efectactivamente assim.
Esta madrugada regressam as inversões.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2015 às 20:55)

Por aqui está ser um inicio de noite bem fresca, sigo já com 22.6ºC.
O dia amanheceu, com o céu escuro, que até fazia querer que iria deitar alguma chuva, e que tanta falta fazia.
A nortada fez-se sentir durante todo o dia, e continua, com rajadas por vezes moderadas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Ago 2015 às 20:55)

Boa tarde, hoje decidi percorrer a marginal e ir até ao Guincho. Sempre fresco e temperatura a rondar os 25ºC, praia com bandeira vermelha, ondulação estava muito animada. Sempre interessante ver o complexo dunar da praia e arredores e toda a cobertura vegetal. Por vezes havia árvores completamente partidas como se tivesse passado ali um furacão. 

Registei o vento moderado que quase fazia voar os turistas. Rajadas moderadas, registei uma de 16 m/s, mais ou menos 58km/h. 

Depois pelas praias de Sintra a bandeira vermelha continuou, vento acalmou quando cheguei à praia das Maçãs, onde estava nebulosidade a tapar o sol. 

Sem dúvida que todo o PNSC é uma jóia que temos de preservar, em termos geológicos, biológicos, atmosféricos, paisagísticos e marítimo. 

____
Máxima: *26,6ºC*
Mínima: *17,9ºC*
Rajada: 51, 5 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2015 às 21:03)

Muito interessante, uma nova estação Davis no litoral sintrense, na Praia Grande, parece que pertence á equipa do beachcam, deve estar junto a camera.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 22:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vento caiu bem.



Sim, mas teve que vir o poente para isso acontecer. De vez em quando ainda se levanta, e tem sido essa a principal característica, a irregularidade. Espelha, a meu ver, a turbulência dos níveis baixos, a qual pode ser observada na passagem das nuvens e na sua distribuição não padronizada:


18,6ºC e 70%, uma noite fresca em perspectiva, aposto em menos de 17ºC de mínima para aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2015 às 22:43)

19,3°C. Vai fazer frio esta noite.
O vento está fraco e às vezes aparecem rajadas moderadas, o que faz com que a sensação de frio aumente


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2015 às 22:49)

Aqui já  vou nos 16.8 graus,  a actual mínima.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Ago 2015 às 22:58)

*16,4ºC*

Máxima:* 22,8ºC*
Mínima: *14,8ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Ago 2015 às 23:04)

E já tenho 16,8º C e 78% Hr, e mínima chegou aos 16,8º C ( não me enganei, hehe ), vento calmo.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 00:23)

Terminou o dia com a mínima do amanhecer, *18,2ºC*. Mas continua a descer depressa, neste momento 17,8ºC. Provavelmente antes da meia-noite já teria baixado dos 18,2ºC mas não há valor tabelado.

Alguns fractus perdidos a denunciar que a serra está coberta.
O céu parece ter boa transparência, consigo apanhar a Via Láctea. Esperemos que haja algumas Perseides antes que o céu fique mais nublado.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 01:42)

Céu a ficar mais nublado, a janela de visualização das Perseides está a fechar... 

A temperatura continua a descer regularmente, 17,5ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2015 às 02:35)

Temperatura a descer rapidamente! 18,1°C 
Quero ver a mínima de hoje!!!


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 02:42)

17,2ºC

Nuvens que parecem _lenticularis_, imóveis apesar de se ver passar outras nuvens na corrente de NNW.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 05:10)

Fotos de anteontem, dia 12 4ªfeira, na serra de Sintra, Castelo dos Mouros. Vento de noroeste pós-frontal e formação estacionária de nuvens típicas em trânsito e formação/dissipação contínua, o habitual "capacete".

Pouco antes das 19 horas ainda as nuvens não tocavam os cimos, nomeadamente o planalto do Monge. O tecto devia estar nessa zona nos 530m.






Nesta vista pode ver-se como a floresta das encostas da Pena está com clareiras. Dantes a mancha verde era contínua, agora vêem-se caminhos e o aspecto mais desguarnecido do cimo relembra as antigas pinturas do século dezanove e anteriores.





Rapidamente, numa questão de minutos as nuvens expandem as bases recebendo o ar húmido que sobe a serra do lado norte, empurrado pela nortada; o tecto desce para os 480m às 19h.
Nesta paisagem vê-se a idílica Quinta das Sequóias, ao centro, o Monte Rodel isolado no meio da mata, ao fundo o Monge, ao centro, Picotos (475m) por trás tocado pelas nuvens e Adrenunes (422m) à direita contra o fundo brilhante do oceano.





Vinte minutos depois está nos 460m, vento mais forte agora:





Uma hora depois, com o sol quase a pôr-se, o capacete expandiu-se para o lado nascente da serra e começa a tapar a Pena:





Já perto do ocaso o sol aparece por baixo do tecto de nuvens que neste lado da serra paira nos 450m, ocultando a Torre Real do Castelo, de onde não se verá o poente, mas deixando o Penedo da Amizade, local de escalada bem conhecido onde se aprende esta actividade, inundado na cor quente alaranjada dos últimos raios:


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2015 às 07:44)

Bom dia,

Minima: *15,6ºC*
Actual: *17,4ºC*
_____________

A estação da Praia da Rainha,Almada volta a ter uma minima inferior a *10ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (14 Ago 2015 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Noite fresca por aqui, registei *14.4ºC* de mínima na minha estação. Por agora manhã fresca, ventosa mas com Sol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2015 às 10:24)

Por aqui está um grande vendaval, diria eu com rajadas acima dos 50 km/h. 
Hoje, tal como ontem ao final do dia, já nao se consegue andar de calçoes.
23.8ºC actuais
mínima de 11.5ºC, foi até agora a mínima mais fresca deste Verão.


----------



## Geopower (14 Ago 2015 às 11:21)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado na costa oeste. Vento moderado de NW. Vista para NW a partir de Santa Cruz.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2015 às 12:00)

Bom dia!

Mínima 15,7ºC

Por agora céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e temperatura algo fresca 23,0ºC com 53% de humidade


----------



## Geopower (14 Ago 2015 às 14:50)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas em Santa Cruz. Nortada moderada. Visibilidade superior a 10 km. Conseguem-se avistar as Berlengas. Vista para N/NW:


----------



## Candy (14 Ago 2015 às 15:35)

É uma alegria ver o Meteograma para Peniche!!! Opahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 16:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Minima: *15,6ºC*
> Actual: *17,4ºC*
> ...



Notável o arrefecimento desta noite, nos valores horários, Praia da Rainha apresenta *9,2ºC* às 7h, com o sol já a nascer.
Aqui em Carcavelos, lado nascente da praia, *16,6ºC* de mínima cerca das 6:26 e, para comparação, às 7h já estaria nos 17ºC, por isso é possível que Praia da Rainha tenha uma mínima inferior a 9ºC.
*75%* foi a humidade relativa mais alta cerca das 3h da madrugada e coincidiu com o céu mais nublado.

Céu azul e alguns cirrus espalhados; cumulus humilis pacíficos a sueste neste momento, nortada instalada de noroeste mas irregular, entre fraca e moderada por enquanto, a fábrica do vento vai estar a trabalhar bem mais logo.

23,5ºC presentes, em subida lenta.

Muito boa visibilidade de todo o horizonte. Dia com bonitas cores.

O amanhecer revelou alguns estratocumulus em faixas que se mantinham imóveis, terão sido estas as nuvens que durante a noite me pareceram poder ser _lenticularis_. Embora o movimento fosse caracteristicamente estacionário não tinham a forma e a altitude típica, no entanto.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 17:18)

Geopower disse:


> Vista para NW a partir de Santa Cruz.





Geopower disse:


> Conseguem-se avistar as Berlengas. Vista para N/NW



 vistas estupendas, muito bem compostas e ilustrativas das condições do céu. É tão especial o microclima desta costa, pela manhã até parecia que vinha mau tempo, uma visão quase invernal; poucas horas depois, sol, um céu e cores lindas! 

Bonito mar, interessante a diferença entre marés que no entanto não é a amplitude total, a primeira talvez duas horas depois da baixa-mar e a segunda uma hora antes da preia-mar. A praia está com um bom areal e muito bem arranjada.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 17:26)

Candy disse:


> É uma alegria ver o Meteograma para Peniche!!! Opahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...



 então porquê?







Domingo parece bom dia para ir às Berlengas.


----------



## Candy (14 Ago 2015 às 17:39)

StormRic disse:


> então porquê?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As temperaturaaaaaaaaaaaaaas! humpf... Até torra!!!

Domingo sim, num barco grande. O Cabo Avelar Pessoa! noutro só se gostarem de alguma adrenalina 
Mas sim vai estar bom! Só o periodo da vaga é que vai ser de 13.

Para termos uma ideia do tempo na ilha nós, por norma, consultamos o windguru no mapa 3º de Peniche - WRF 9 KM, que ficamais a baixo na página.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 17:59)

Candy disse:


> As temperaturaaaaaaaaaaaaaas! humpf... Até torra!!!



 a amplitude então é brutal  
Não há por aí nenhum armazém em saldos de inverno? 

Mas nem todos os dias são maus, 20,4ºC ali na 4ªfeira,


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Ago 2015 às 18:41)

Mínima: *16,2ºC*
Máxima: *26,3ºC
*
Bom para passear


----------



## joao nunes (14 Ago 2015 às 18:58)

boas por aqui sigo com 22,7º pareçe que vamos ter um noite frequinha


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2015 às 19:06)

Boas

Máxima de apenas 25,4ºC  

Agora estão 22,2ºC com 60%Hr e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, o vento sopra moderado a rajada máxima vai nos 40km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2015 às 19:07)

Boas,

Maxima de apenas *21,1ºC*, a minima desceu aos *15,6ºC*.
Agora: *19,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2015 às 19:23)

minima: *11.8ºC*
maxima: *26.5ºC *(quase +1ºC que ontem)
actual: *22.3ºC* e vento

hoje devo de ir rapinar frio para o primeiro dia das festas de Coruche


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 20:56)

A máxima foi mesmo apenas os 23,5ºC das 15 horas.
20,5ºC neste momento com um céu cénico cheio de nuvens variadas, a que não faltam lenticularis, Kelvi-Helmoltz, e um poente magnífico!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2015 às 21:03)

*18,1ºC*

Por -do-sol ha momentos:


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 21:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por -do-sol ha momentos:



 cores fenomenais! Pêssego autêntico!

Foi bem bonito aqui também.
Entretanto, surpresa quanto à nortada que se desvaneceu, mantém-se fraca, não esperava.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Ago 2015 às 21:22)

Pela 2ª vez que vejo o céu assim e não fui a tempo de tirar foto! 

Olhei pela janela e tudo o que era branco refletia rosa, imediatamente soube que o céu estava rosa. Lindo! 

Exatamente 19,9ºC agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2015 às 22:17)

Por aqui como mais uma noite fresca, depois de um dia bem ventoso.
Hoje nem se pode ter todas as janelas de casa abertas, embora já nao faça vento com a mesma intensidade que durante o dia.
18ºC actuais
a máxima nao foi além dos 29ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Ago 2015 às 00:00)

E a mínima foi de 14,9º C ,
actualmente tenho 17,4º C e 83% Hr, possivelmente não irá arrefecer como na noite anterior, mas.


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 01:39)

Não sei se o poente foi visto assim em todo o lado, mas penso que a proximidade do mar e consequente humidade potenciam por vezes as cores.
Foi este o espectáculo por aqui, devia ter ido à praia... até feria os olhos.

















Estão 19,0ºC estáveis desde as 23h de ontem.


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 02:25)

E mantém-se os 19,0ºC com 74% de humidade.

O time-lapse do fim da tarde e início da noite. Por ele se vê que as cores do poente são fugazes, efémeras. Dá também uma boa ideia da distribuição tridimensional das nuvens, individualizando bem os níveis.


----------



## Candy (15 Ago 2015 às 02:33)

StormRic disse:


> a amplitude então é brutal
> Não há por aí nenhum armazém em saldos de inverno?
> 
> Mas nem todos os dias são maus, 20,4ºC ali na 4ªfeira,


Engraçadinho!...


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Ago 2015 às 02:47)

StormRic disse:


> Não sei se o poente foi visto assim em todo o lado, mas penso que a proximidade do mar e consequente humidade potenciam por vezes as cores.
> Foi este o espectáculo por aqui, devia ter ido à praia... até feria os olhos.
> Estão 19,0ºC estáveis desde as 23h de ontem.



Fotos fabulosas StormRic! E que espetáculo de tonalidades de laranja dessa vista ardente, a contrastarem com o azul do mar e das pequenas abertas do céu.

Adoro em particular a 2ª foto, parece um quadro autêntico, com todas aquelas nuvens cirros e cirrostratos que mais fazem lembrar longas e suaves pinceladas alaranjadas.
Gostava de ter presenciado esse magnífico poente


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2015 às 10:46)

StormRic disse:


> Notável o arrefecimento desta noite, nos valores horários, Praia da Rainha apresenta *9,2ºC* às 7h, com o sol já a nascer.
> Aqui em Carcavelos, lado nascente da praia, *16,6ºC* de mínima cerca das 6:26 e, para comparação, às 7h já estaria nos 17ºC, por isso é possível que Praia da Rainha tenha uma mínima inferior a 9ºC.



Acabou por desder aos *8,9ºC*
É um local especial,_ climatologicamente_ falando*. *


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2015 às 16:46)

Boas

Deixo aqui um resumo destes primeiros 15 dias do presente mês.





_________

Sigo com *22,2ºC* , apos maxima de *23,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 17:06)

Candy disse:


> As temperaturaaaaaaaaaaaaaas! humpf... Até torra!!!



Cabo Carvoeiro com a segunda mínima mais alta do território (depois de Faro), *ontem*, realmente está _calor_ por aí... 



jonas_87 disse:


> Acabou por desder aos *8,9ºC*
> É um local especial,_ climatologicamente_ falando*. *



A costa da região litoral oeste e o sotavento algarvio foram as zonas com mínima mais alta. É como se Praia da Rainha ignorasse a região onde se insere, ficando, sim, a par do interior norte e centro. 
Interessante também as ilhas de calor urbanas.











Hoje as mínimas terão recuperado aqui na região, Carcavelos praia nascente com *18,3ºC* pouco depois das 6h e *81% *de humidade.
O amanhecer foi assim:


Depois de um primeiro pico de temperatura de 23,8ºC após as 14h, arrefeceu pela passagem de nebulosidade média e alta, recuperando com 24,0ºC agora que as nuvens se tornam mais finas e se dissipam, altocumulus e altostratus.

A estação do lado nascente, Rua do Lobito, teve mínima de *19,5ºC* com 77%, já chegou aos 24,5ºC e está com 24,3ºC.

O céu tem estado bonito com nebulosidade a variar rapidamente no fluxo de oeste/noroeste. De noroeste o vento pela manhã, rodou ainda mais agora para oeste. O cortejo de sistemas frontais em dissipação continua a contornar o bordo leste do anticiclone localizado a oeste dos Açores.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Ago 2015 às 18:00)

Máxima: *26,8ºC*
Mínima:* 17,7ºC*
Nortada moderada

Como o StormRic mencionou o cortejo de sistemas frontais em dissipação contínua a trazer esta imensa nebulosidade.  Dia fresco, bom para passear, mau para praia. 26ºC ainda até Terça, o cenário pode mudar na quarta. Tenho pena de quem está de férias na segunda quinzena...


----------



## Geopower (15 Ago 2015 às 18:28)

boa tarde. Por Glória do Ribatejo, céu pouco nublado com alguns cumulus e cirrus. Temperatura actual: 25,7*C. Vento moderado de NW. Máxima do dia: 27,6*C.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Ago 2015 às 19:47)

StormRic disse:


> Não sei se o poente foi visto assim em todo o lado, mas penso que a proximidade do mar e consequente humidade potenciam por vezes as cores.
> Foi este o espectáculo por aqui, devia ter ido à praia... até feria os olhos.
> 
> Estão 19,0ºC estáveis desde as 23h de ontem.


Brutal! 

A essa hora também assisti a um belíssimo pôr do sol algures entre a fronteira de Segura e Castelo Branco. Apesar de estar a conduzir, ainda consegui parar o carro quase dentro de uma valeta à beira da estrada para tirar umas fotos quando já estava muito avançado! 

De volta ao Ribatejo depois de três dias na espanhola Sierra de Francia onde ventos bem generosos, gelados, baixaram as temperaturas até aos 5ºC na manhã de quinta-feira. Uma maravilha portanto!  Nunca tinha apanhado tanto frio em agosto. Durante a noite acredito que tenham baixado ainda mais.

Neste momento, por Samora, alguma nebulosidade e 23,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2015 às 20:40)

*20,8ºC* e céu bem cinzento.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Ago 2015 às 21:02)

Estou na Ericeira de férias e neste momento está a chover bem


----------



## david 6 (15 Ago 2015 às 21:03)

minima: *15.1ºC*
maxima: *27.7ºC*
actual: *22.3ºC*


----------



## nelson972 (15 Ago 2015 às 21:14)

Em mira de aire chove há cerca de uma hora. 
19°.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Ago 2015 às 21:52)

Por aqui depois de mais um dia ventoso, o final de tarde, marcado por nuvens escuras, que mais parecem que se "derretem em água", mas pronto é "só fogo de vista".
actual 23.2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Ago 2015 às 22:02)

Coisa que não via há 47 dias, chuviscou aqui! 

Não acumulou nada. Uma notícia triste, passei pela ribeira de Carenque e está seca, o leito normal e o leito de cheia estão completamente mergulhados em vegetação e canas e o leito de estiagem é só relva.... O rio Jamor vai a caminho disso e também está cheio de vegetação e canas... Não tratem disso que depois no Inverno temos mais cheias.


----------



## Griffin (15 Ago 2015 às 22:33)

Aqui o borrifo foi tão ténue que quase nem se sentia...


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 22:33)

Miguel96 disse:


> Estou na Ericeira de férias e neste momento está a chover bem





nelson972 disse:


> Em mira de aire chove há cerca de uma hora.
> 19°.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Coisa que não via há 47 dias, chuviscou aqui!



Há estações do IPMA que já registaram acumulados até às 21h.







O poente foi muito nublado por aqui, havia _altostratus lenticularis_ a nordeste, que não pude registar em foto na altura.
Nota-se uma mudança de massa de ar, está mais morno e húmido, a temperatura já não desceu como ontem. A máxima foi de *25,1ºC *cerca das 18h20, estão *21,6ºC* agora com 76% de humidade.
Vento fraco de oeste. Algumas abertas no céu, que tinha cirrus e altocumulus a última vez que o vi com luz.

off-topic: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...sugestoes-e-criticas.5154/page-73#post-502566


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 23:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Uma notícia triste, passei pela ribeira de Carenque e está seca, o leito normal e o leito de cheia estão completamente mergulhados em vegetação e canas e o leito de estiagem é só relva.... O rio Jamor vai a caminho disso e também está cheio de vegetação e canas... Não tratem disso que depois no Inverno temos mais cheias.



Importantes essas informações. Todas as ribeiras devem estar quase a secar, e se ainda não secaram tal deve-se a efluentes domésticos, industriais ou de regas, ou minas de água rotas. Todas as nascentes dessa zona estão captadas.

Os canaviais tiveram este ano um grande desenvolvimento, devem ser removidos dos leitos das ribeiras atempadamente. No caso de enxurradas retém outros detritos carregados pela água e formam verdadeiras barragens e açudes.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Ago 2015 às 23:14)

Boas,

Aqui há cerca de 30/45 minutos também chuviscou. 20,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Ago 2015 às 23:17)

StormRic disse:


> Importantes essas informações. Todas as ribeiras devem estar quase a secar, e se ainda não secaram tal deve-se a efluentes domésticos, industriais ou de regas, ou minas de água rotas. Todas as nascentes dessa zona estão captadas.
> 
> Os canaviais tiveram este ano um grande desenvolvimento, devem ser removidos dos leitos das ribeiras atempadamente. No caso de enxurradas retém outros detritos carregados pela água e formam verdadeiras barragens e açudes.


O rio Jamor situa-se talvez a centímetros da estrada degradante e vergonhosa que liga Queluz a Belas. Nas margens só se vê canas, algumas com 3 metros, árvores por todo o lado, as raízes das mesmas ocupam quase todo o leito do rio. Agora quase sem água ainda há mais vegetação do que alguma vez vi, espero que a junta de freguesia se apresse para limpar as margens.


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2015 às 01:07)

A novidade ontem sábado foi o fluxo coerente de Oeste a todos os níveis, que se instalou a partir da tarde, a trazer humidade e temperaturas amenas.


A noite segue tropical com 20,7ºC e 74%.


----------



## Candy (16 Ago 2015 às 03:45)

StormRic disse:


> Cabo Carvoeiro com a segunda mínima mais alta do território (depois de Faro), *ontem*, realmente está _calor_ por aí...



É!... nós aqui somos Grandes nos mínimos aspectos!!! 

Quanto ao resto...
Informo que tivemos um jantar bastante bem regado a aguaceiro!!!!!!!!!! 
Privilegiados? Claro!!! P'ra não fugir à regra!... humpf...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2015 às 04:59)

Boa madrugada,

Sigo com *17,9ºC*, vento nulo e céu practicamente limpo.


----------



## Garcia (16 Ago 2015 às 07:52)

Bom dia,

Vai borrifando por aqui.. temperatura a rondar os 19,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2015 às 09:14)

Chuvisca bem


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2015 às 10:12)

Morrinha e *19,9ºC

0,8 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2015 às 10:29)

StormRic disse:


> Importantes essas informações. Todas as ribeiras devem estar quase a secar, e se ainda não secaram tal deve-se a efluentes domésticos, industriais ou de regas, ou minas de água rotas. Todas as nascentes dessa zona estão captadas.
> 
> Os canaviais tiveram este ano um grande desenvolvimento, devem ser removidos dos leitos das ribeiras atempadamente. No caso de enxurradas retém outros detritos carregados pela água e formam verdadeiras barragens e açudes.



No ultimo mês limparam todo o vale da ribeira da Malveira, mais ou menos da Charneca até quase aquele pequeno parque de merendas um pouco antes da ponte( perto do Pucaro,Guincho).
Regra geral ficou um bom trabalho, so que ha um serio problema, galhos de arvores e arbustos foram todos mandados para dentro da ribeira, que esperteza, estou para ver quando chover a serio, a ribeira vem disparada lá da serra e ainda recebe o reforço da ribeira de Janes , que se juntam naquele troço de vale, enfim.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2015 às 11:09)

*1 mm.*
Nevoeiro a entrar a N/ NO.


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2015 às 11:29)

Boas

Mínima de 18,6ºC

Agora estão 19,1ºC, 91%Hr e vento nulo

 A noticia do dia é que chuviscou aqui também, foi uma alegria sentir chuviscar   ao ponto que isto chegou


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Ago 2015 às 11:53)

Mínina 19.3ºC
actual 24.8ºC
Céu muito nublado, e mais uma vez com nuvens bem escuras. 
vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2015 às 12:02)

O sol já espreita.
*21,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2015 às 12:08)

E para minha surpresa acabou de cair um aguaceiro mais a serio  Acumulou 0,2mm!! O Agosto já não termina a zeros 

19,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2015 às 12:37)

*22,4ºC
90% HR*


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2015 às 12:42)

19,0ºC com 93%Hr e volta e meia chuvisca


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2015 às 13:18)

19,4ºC, 93%Hr e nuvens muito baixas, chega a tapar o topo de alguns edifícios. A máxima até agora foi a meia noite com 20,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2015 às 13:44)

Radar do IPMA sempre com uma precisão notavel, vejo daqui a cair uma ténue morrinha na serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Ago 2015 às 15:39)

Mínima: *18,9ºC*
Máxima:* 26,8ºC*
Acumulado: *0,3mm* é pouco mas tive acumulado!

Nortada fraca, agora a virar para moderada. Isto é bom para a temperatura do mar, deve subir esta semana!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2015 às 15:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *18,9ºC*
> Máxima:* 26,8ºC*
> Acumulado: *0,3mm* é pouco mas tive acumulado!
> 
> Nortada fraca, agora a virar para moderada. Isto é bom para a temperatura do mar, deve subir esta semana!



Não me parece, não te esqueças que a intensidade da nortada da tua zona para junto ao mar é diferente, nestes dias aqueceu um pouco, mas vai voltar arrefecer, a forte nortada de terça terá esse impacto num apice infelizmente.
Basta olhar para o GFS e para aqui http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/index.jsp?area=zona4.
Temos que nos aguentar, estou confiante num Setembro com agua morna, basta estar tempo de sul varios dias, é aguardar.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2015 às 16:10)

Extremos térmicos: *17,9ºC* / *24,4ºC*
Acumulado: *1 mm
*
T.actual: *21,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (16 Ago 2015 às 18:06)

minima: *17.6ºC*
maxima: *27.7ºC*
actual: *25.9ºC*
acumulado: *0mm!!!! ....*


----------



## João Pedro (16 Ago 2015 às 18:14)

Boa tarde,
A manhã foi passada no Bombarral e o ambiente vivido foi de nevoeiro e morrinha que por algumas vezes chegou mesmo a ser chuva fraca.
Muito húmido, especialmente ao fim da manhã.


----------



## Geopower (16 Ago 2015 às 18:40)

Pela Glória do Ribatejo, dia abafado marcado por céu muito nublado. Máxima: 27,4*C. Minima: 19,7*C. Neste momento céu pouco nublado com alguns cumulus. Vento moderado de NW. 25,7*C.


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2015 às 19:04)

Candy disse:


> Informo que tivemos um jantar bastante bem regado a aguaceiro!!!!!!!!!!
> Privilegiados? Claro!!! P'ra não fugir à regra!... humpf...





jonas_87 disse:


> *1 mm.*
> Nevoeiro a entrar a N/ NO.





miguel disse:


> E para minha surpresa acabou de cair um aguaceiro mais a serio  Acumulou 0,2mm!! O Agosto já não termina a zeros





guisilva5000 disse:


> Acumulado: *0,3mm* é pouco mas tive acumulado!



Boa tarde

O litoral da Região Oeste e do Minho foram as zonas que receberam a precipitação com acumulado mensurável significativo hoje. Os acumulados desde ontem são os seguintes:






Destaque para Cabo Carvoeiro pela precipitação de hoje, e também Cabo Raso e até Sines, pela sua latitude  mais a sul. Uma precipitação a contemplar especialmente os Cabos. Também posso acrescentar que o Cabo Espichel deve ter recebido um valor significativo pelo aspecto durante a manhã.

É interessante a ausência de acumulados hoje entre as latitudes de Leiria e Viana do Castelo.

O nevoeiro chegou ao nascer do sol e permaneceu durante a manhã. Pela tarde ainda persistiam nuvens coladas à superfície na península de Setúbal. O Cabo Espichel mantém a nuvem bandeira que resulta da subida do ar húmido pelas falésias acima.

Mínima de *19,3ºC* pelas 7h com *86%* de HR.
Algum chuvisco fraco e o próprio nevoeiro humedeceram as superfícies mas não chegou a acumular aqui em Carcavelos.

Vento de oeste mantém-se, cumulus humilis, estratocumulus e estratos compôem a nebulosidade do céu a 6/8.

24,3ºC meia hora atrás, terá sido a máxima do dia. 68% foi o valor mínimo da humidade relativa.

Edição: actualizado quadro até às 0:00 utc de dia 17. Tomar não registou acumulado como erradamente estava no quadro anterior. Foi incluída Torres Vedras.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2015 às 19:54)

Morrinha de regresso.
Vento moderado.
*19,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2015 às 20:07)

Boas

Máxima 26,5ºC
Mínima 18,6ºC

Rajada máxima 24km/h

Precipitação 0,2mm 

Agora céu pouco nublado e 22,8ºC


----------



## Candy (16 Ago 2015 às 23:24)

Por cá foi o dia todo cinzento!!!
Chuva, chuvisco, intervalo... chuva, chuvisco, intervalo... agora estamos no intervalo! 
De manhã cedo abri a janela e... Ai que susto!!! Chuvaaaaaaaa!!! E Poças brancas amareladas! Devia trazer enxofre!!!

Já agora, alguém leu o artigo da revista VISÃO, de ontem??? Especialistas em lançar o alarmismo!,,,


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 00:49)

A máxima ontem foram mesmo os *24,3ºC* das 18h26.

Estão 19,7ºC neste momento e humidade já chegou aos *83%*.
Céu muito nublado, aparentemente por estratocumulus e estratos.


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Ago 2015 às 01:23)

Apesar das expectativas, por aqui não choveu, mas tive de ir a margem sul e apanhei "chuva" ainda em Lisboa +- pelas 10:30h, de regresso ao passar a ponte, estava uma pequena concentração de nevoeiro ( uma pequena área ) um pouco depois de Algés, pena não ter podido fotografar, de resto por casa nada pingou, com céu pouco nublado.

Na voltinha que fiz á tarde de bike Algés - Guincho, desta vez com temperaturas mais amenas e constantes ao longo do percurso, a arrefecer como é normal ao chegar ao Raso e Guincho, onde tinha optado por levar mais uma camisola de mangas e neste local resolvi vesti-la, pois o frio já era significativo, no entanto apanhei "chuva", bom talvez umas partículas aquosas ao chegar ao Estoril, no entanto não estava a achar piada a situação caso chovesse mais a sério, o que duvidava, mas, curiosamente no lanço Raso - Guincho quase nada pingou, a sensação é que a chuva gerava-se na serra de Sintra e deslocava-se em direcção a Cascais - Estoril. não sei fiquei com essa ideia, no regresso voltei a sentir uns borrifos novamente em Cascais - Estoril, mas a limpar a caminho de Algés, já mais pelas 21:00h, as 22;15h no carro tinha 21º C,

umas imagens da volta


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 01:41)

Vitor TT disse:


> apanhei "chuva", bom talvez umas partículas aquosas ao chegar ao Estoril, no entanto não estava a achar piada a situação caso chovesse mais a sério, o que duvidava, mas, curiosamente no lanço Raso - Guincho quase nada pingou, a sensação é que a chuva gerava-se na serra de Sintra e deslocava-se em direcção a Cascais - Estoril. não sei fiquei com essa ideia, no regresso voltei a sentir uns borrifos novamente em Cascais - Estoril, mas a limpar a caminho de Algés, já mais pelas 21:00h, as 22;15h no carro tinha 21º C,



 interessante relato! Bem bonita foto das dunas, e como de costume vou ter que te perguntar onde é exactamente, não reconheço , é mesmo no Guincho ou antes, na reserva do Raso, Oitavos talvez? A não ser, claro, os casarios da serra, esses reconheço, estava pesado o capacete, deve ter havido muita precipitação oculta ou mesmo chuvisco permanente. A ideia que sentiste parace-me válida, pelo aspecto do céu. Lindo o mar calmo a espelhar as nuvens e lá ao longe o Espichel a fumegar e uma estupenda visibilidade para a Arrábida (estava magnífca hoje a visão dos detalhes e cores da serra).
Os nevoeiros do amanhecer e manhã deviam ser belos de se ver da ponte.

A temperatura pouco varia nesta situação de massa de ar húmida, 19,5ºC e 82% neste momento. Céu quase encoberto com nuvens a vir de noroeste.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 02:07)

Três vídeos acelerados de ontem dia 16 (ver em HD):

Nevoeiro a entrar de madrugada na barra do Tejo. O intervalo do Farol do Bugio é de 5 segundos.


À tarde:
Estratos a formarem-se nas arribas da Caparica (Nova Vaga). Cumulus humilis sobre a Arrábida.



O Cabo Espichel a "fumegar", com duas nuvens bandeira imóveis sobre as falésias principais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Ago 2015 às 02:55)

Ainda caiu "chuva molha parvos" pelas 20h, alguns pingos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Ago 2015 às 14:12)

mínima 19.9ºC
máxima 29.3ºC
actual 28.9ºC

A máxima desceu um pouco devido ao vento fraco, que se começou a fazer-se sentir.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2015 às 14:43)

Boas

Mínima de 19,3ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento quase nulo e temperatura de 26,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2015 às 14:50)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com apenas *20,7ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Não está fácil ver o céu limpo por estas bandas...  a costa do Guincho/Cabo da Roca e serra de Sintra, os culpados do costume.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 17:00)

Boa tarde

Alguma nortada de volta, moderada com rajadas. Depois de limpar o céu da madrugada e manhã, encoberto de estratocumulus e estratos, o azul agora impera. O oceano está com um azul profundo magnífico. Só se vê nebulosidade a oeste, no horizonte marítimo e fractocumulus desgarrados de Sintra.

Mínima de *18,9ºC* pouco depois das 7h e *84%* de humidade foram os extremos do amanhecer.

Por agora já passou há hora e meia pela que pode vir a ser a máxima, *23,7ºC*, com 59%.

Mantém-se uma muito boa visibilidade.

As rajadas começam a aumentar, poeira pelo ar e mar a ficar picado.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2015 às 17:36)

Sigo com *20,6ºC * e nortada moderada a forte, amanha sim é que vai soprar a serio.

Extremos termicos: *17,7ºC* / *22,6ºC*
_______

Entretanto, fiquei a saber que a estação Davis  da praia de São Pedro do Estoril que falei aqui algumas vezes, e inclusive publiquei uma foto, também pertence a equipa do beachcam, está online.
Fica o link: http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamsaopedro/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Isto leva-me a pensar que a Davis no Guincho tambem é deles.
A estação de Sao Pedro Estoril esta um pouco mal instalada dado que a 8 metros a norte da mesma existe um declive de 4 metros e com arbustos junto a marginal, portanto não regista como deve ser o vento, principalmente a nortada.


----------



## Geopower (17 Ago 2015 às 18:34)

boas tardes. Pela Glória do Ribatejo, dia caracterizado por manhã de céu muito nublado, tornando-se progressivamente limpo. Neste momento céu limpo. 24,5*C. Vento moderado de NW. Máxima registada: 27,2*C.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 19:53)

A nortada desapareceu! Houve mesmo um momento em que o vento ficou nulo, ambas as bandeiras caídas (quase nunca acontece com a do forte). Depois o vento soprou de nordeste durante alguns minutos, voltou a enfraquecer e agora repôs o noroeste mas fraco. 

23,1ºC e 63% agora.

Em São Domingos de Rana o vento está nos 50 Km/h e já atingiu os *70 Km/h*(às 19h20)!
No Cacém vento de 30 a 50 Km/h.

É incrível como aqui e no mar quase não há vento (o mar está calmo, já não está picado).

Começam a aparecer fractocumulus e alguns estratocumulus.

19:57 bandeiras caídas novamente...


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 20:44)

Amanhecer de ontem, com os pesados estratos de nevoeiro e nimbostratus do sistema frontal:


Entardecer de ontem, com rotação do vento de WNW para NNW e céu sempre nublado de cumulus e estratocumulus:


Amanhecer de hoje, ainda com céu carregado de estratocumulus:


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Ago 2015 às 22:03)

Máxima e mínimas exatamente iguais às de ontem por mais estranho que pareça.
Nortada nula a fraca pela madrugada, durante o dia mantém-se moderada. 

Parece que para a Quarta já vamos ter bons dias de praia  Vamos ser se dura.


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Ago 2015 às 23:52)

StormRic disse:


> interessante relato! Bem bonita foto das dunas, e como de costume vou ter que te perguntar onde é exactamente, não reconheço , é mesmo no Guincho ou antes, na reserva do Raso, Oitavos talvez? A não ser, claro, os casarios da serra, esses reconheço, estava pesado o capacete, deve ter havido muita precipitação oculta ou mesmo chuvisco permanente. A ideia que sentiste parace-me válida, pelo aspecto do céu. Lindo o mar calmo a espelhar as nuvens e lá ao longe o Espichel a fumegar e uma estupenda visibilidade para a Arrábida (estava magnífca hoje a visão dos detalhes e cores da serra).
> Os nevoeiros do amanhecer e manhã deviam ser belos de se ver da ponte.
> 
> A temperatura pouco varia nesta situação de massa de ar húmida, 19,5ºC e 82% neste momento. Céu quase encoberto com nuvens a vir de noroeste.



Interessante como num espaço relativamente pequeno se podem descobrir "spot´s" fotográficos diferentes, hehehe, este apesar de já me ter "mordido" todas as vezes que vou ao Guincho, mas desta vez chamou-me a atenção pela imagem que tinha, não é nada mais nada menos que seguindo a ciclovia, sentido Raso  Guincho, um pouco antes do 1º restaurante do lado direito numa pequena reentrância na vedação de um acesso ao interior dos terrenos ao lado do Guincho,

só mais uma particularidade da volta de ontem, apesar de relativa frescura, ia com uma t-shirt, mas transpirei bastante e muita pinga no nariz , sinal de elevada humidade,

hoje algum vento por aqui, ainda tenho 18,1º C e 80% Hr.


----------



## Candy (18 Ago 2015 às 01:15)

E pronto... por cá já se ouvem umas rajadas a soprar bem lá fora!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Ago 2015 às 13:05)

Por aqui o dia já segue mais quente que os anteriores.
Vento nulo.
actuais 29.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2015 às 13:35)

Boas!

Mais um dia que se prevê que não seja muito quente aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. Estão 27.3ºC em Samora Correia e 27.1ºC em Benavente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Ago 2015 às 14:06)

Nortada moderada a forte, parece que vamos ter um descanso da nebulosidade nos próximos 10 dias. Até Sábado temos boas temperaturas de Verão, aproveitem!


----------



## Candy (18 Ago 2015 às 14:17)

Boas,

Por Peniche, o dia amanheceu muito cinzento! Parecia um dia típico de inverno!... Vento, frio e com cara de ameaçar chuva, mas foi só mesmo cara. Andava tudo de camisola e casaco, na rua. Agora abriu mais. Já está um pouco azul, mas uma azul turvo. O vento continua, embora com menos intensidade. 
Ou seja, parecia que acordei no mês de dezembro!


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2015 às 17:47)

Boa tarde

Nortada moderada a forte, por vezes rajadas intensas, desde a manhã. Muita poeira levantada e mar picado. Bastante neblina no horizonte e bruma sobre terra. Visibilidade difusa para terra.

Mínima de *18,5ºC* cerca das 4h e das 7h novamente. *81%* de humidade máxima pouco antes do nascer do sol.

A dissipação, durante o amanhecer, dos estratocumulus da madrugada, trouxe um efeito inesperadamente notável que é raro ser visto aqui tão acentuado, como se houvesse uma montanha no meio do mar, ficando as nuvens a rolar por cima de um obstáculo imóvel invisível (ver em HD):


24,1ºC agora, máxima até ao momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2015 às 18:12)

Boas tardes,

Nortada violenta varias rajadas superiores a *70 km/h*, a rajada máxima encontra-se nos *84,6 km/h*.
Notável a máxima de hoje, apenas *20,8ºC *! 

Até ao momento, houve apenas 1 ocorrência referente ao efeito da nortada na zona, localizou-se em *Murches* " _*Queda de elementos de construção em  estrutura edificada*_"
______________________

Ja vi que o post foi colocado noutro sitio, se calhar foi por não ter falado em valores de temperatura, não percebi, mas tudo bem, ao menos que sejam sempre coerentes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Ago 2015 às 20:39)

Mínima: *18ºC*
Máxima:* 28ºC*
Rajada máxima: *59,5 km/h*

Nortada continua moderada. Céu limpo o dia todo, agora aparecem as típicas nuvens da nortada a oeste.

Sol a nascer cada vez mais tarde e a deitar-se mais cedo. Sim é óbvio.
A mudança é muito perceptível, menos 2 minutos de sol por dia.
Rapidamente caminhamos para o nascer do sol ás 7h (75º) e o pôr do sol às 20h15 (284º) e 13 horas de Sol. Está quase nos 270º (quando deixo de ver o por do sol). 
Ângulo passa de 70º a 60º neste mês.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Ago 2015 às 20:58)

StormRic disse:


> A dissipação, durante o amanhecer, dos estratocumulus da madrugada, trouxe um efeito inesperadamente notável que é raro ser visto aqui tão acentuado, como se houvesse uma montanha no meio do mar, ficando as nuvens a rolar por cima de um obstáculo imóvel invisível (ver em HD):



Fantástico


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2015 às 21:29)

Nortada violenta e 17,7ºC.
Não me lembro um verão com tanta nortada como este ano, e não sou o único a dize-lo, muitas pessoas aqui da zona o afirmam sem grandes duvidas.
Já nem tiro fotos ao capacete da serra ( hoje estava brutal), tem sido uma imagem tão recorrentente que ao mesmo tempo impressiona.

Está a ser um Agosto rico, T.maxima mais alta do ano, T.maxima mais baixa dos ultimos meses, rajada maxima mais forte do ano ( Primeira vez que tive falhas de energia em casa devido a nortada).


----------



## Candy (18 Ago 2015 às 22:39)

Boa noite,

Vim agora do Baleal. O vento acalmou. Está uma noite bem agradável relativamente ao início de dia que tivemos. Nunca pensei que à noite estivesse assim. Se houvesse sol estava bom para a praia


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2015 às 22:43)

Rajada de *72 km/h *ha minutos atras.
*17,5ºC*


----------



## Garcia (19 Ago 2015 às 08:14)

Bom dia.
 A serra de Sintra hoje tá com um capacete e uma mantinha por cima. . 

Bonito de se ver sem dúvida. .


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2015 às 09:51)

Por Sintra tem estado nublado todos os dias e nevoeiro no domingo até chuviscou. Quando uma pessoa se afasta de Sintra é a nortada intensa que marca presença, portanto calor só no interior ou dentro do carro ao sol .


----------



## Geopower (19 Ago 2015 às 14:22)

Pela Glória do Ribatejo, dia de céu limpo e vento fraco. Temperatura atual: 29,4*C. E continua a subir.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Ago 2015 às 14:27)

Nortada abrandou a partir das 9h e ás vezes até ficava nula! Com isto temos uma subida a pico da temperatura que ainda continua, possivelmente vai ser interrompida pelo vento de SO. Mesmo assim a água do mar está perto dos 18ºC


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2015 às 16:37)

Boa tarde!

Dia de calor hoje aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo com as temperaturas a superar os 32ºC, amanha deverá ser ainda mas quente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2015 às 17:08)

Mais um dia de calor por aqui, sigo agora com 33.9ºC e vento fraco
máxima 34.9ºC
mínima 17.3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Ago 2015 às 17:27)

Dia bom para praia! 
Máxima: *31,1ºC*
Mínima: *17,3ºC*
Nortada fraca


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2015 às 17:33)

A nortada hoje tirou férias, tambem já começa a chegar a altura, estamos quase em Setembro . Máxima por Queluz de 28,8ºC e ainda estão 25,3ºC.


----------



## Geopower (19 Ago 2015 às 19:03)

extremos do dia em Glória do Ribatejo: 
17,4*C
31,2*C
Neste momento 29,8*C. E um agradável e refrescante vento moderado de NW.


----------



## david 6 (19 Ago 2015 às 21:08)

acabou as festas de Coruche  foi bom enquanto durou , hoje no fim de uma grande noite do ultimo dia das festas, com o sol a nascer às 7h estava nevoeiro só no rio e lá no alto no horizonte em Coruche

minima de hoje aqui na Fajarda foi de *12.7ºC*
maxima de *33.9ºC*
agora estão *25ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2015 às 21:29)

Boas noites,

O calor lá regressou a estas bandas, estava difícil, não contava com uma subida tão acentuada.
Extremos de hoje: *16,5ºC* / *28,1ºC*
T.actual: *20,9ºC*

A t.maxima de ontem foi de *20,8ºC.*


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 21:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por Sintra tem estado nublado todos os dias e nevoeiro no domingo até chuviscou.



Boa tarde! 
Esta imagem foi obtida no domingo?

Hoje voltou o calor, apesar do amanhecer ter sido dos mais frescos dos últimos dias e bastante húmido, sem nebulosidade no entanto:

*17,5ºC* com *87%* à volta das 7h.

*29,0ºC* de máxima, atingida só cerca das 18h30 mas um pico bem definido; *41%* de humidade relativa mínima.
A estação próxima, do lado poente da praia, Rua do Lobito, teve um pico de temperatura máxima bem definido também, mas pelas 17h, com 30,6ºC. Continuo a achar que precisa de um RS melhor.

Vento de norte fraco, às vezes moderado, mas já não é a nortada característica.

Bruma sobre terra.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2015 às 23:21)

Ao inicio da noite cheguei a registar *20,7ºC*, neste momento sigo nos *22,5ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2015 às 23:37)

25.1ºC, continua ainda elevada devido á falta de vento.


----------



## Candy (19 Ago 2015 às 23:58)

humpf... é uma vergonha dizer a temperatura por cá...
Se estiverem muito abafados e quiserem enviar p'ra cá uns grauzinhos, sintam-se à vontade!
Desculpem lá, mas é que não tenho mesmo nada a reportar alem disto! Peniche quase sem amplitude térmica. Com mínimas a rondar os 17ºC... a famosa aragem... rajadas e tal... é que é mesmo só isto! humpf... 
Quero ver no inverno!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2015 às 00:22)

*Seiça* segue com aquele poder térmico do costume, apos máxima de *35,2ºC*, já vai nos *14,6ºC*.      Perspectiva-se  mais uma grande amplitude térmica para o dia de amanhã.
Ver se no próximo mês recomeço a fazer registos em locais de inversão na zona oeste.
_________

*21,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 01:07)

Para amenizar a monotonia e o calor e vento destes dias, ficam várias imagens do fresco domingo passado, dia 16, de nevoeiros, chuviscos, mas também que deu lugar, apesar da humidade, a uma visibilidade espantosa.

Madrugada, início da entrada do nevoeiro na barra:
















Recorte do Cabo Espichel acima de uma espessa camada de nevoeiro:





Um banco de nevoeiro em frente da Caparica, um segundo banco sobre as arribas e, por trás ao longe, farrapos agarram-se ao "lombo" da Arrábida:






Adensam-se as várias camadas de estratos e neblinas:





Só a luz do Bugio ainda resiste à ocultação:





Já com a luz do dia, a magia de fazer desaparecer o forte de S.Julião da Barra:





À tarde, visibilidade magnífica, mesmo ainda com nevoeiros locais a roçarem a arriba fóssil da Caparica:





Os nevoeiros bandeira do Cabo, nuvens com ligeiro perfil _lenticularis_:










Os estratos rasantes ao oceano mantém-se, com estratocumulus por cima:





E quase ao poente, os estratocumulus ensombram o litoral, deixando apenas uma faixa luminosa brilhar nas escarpas do Cabo :


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2015 às 12:47)

Hoje é para aquecer! Desde as 3h da manhã que não temos vento (ALGO MUITO RARO) só de vez em quando aparecia uma brisa de nortada 
Só a partir das 11h é que a brisa passou a ser de SO e afetou um bocado a subida a pico da temperatura, mas anda nem são 13h e já estão *33ºC*
O vento à tarde não deve deixar subir muito mais.

Mínima 1 hora antes do nascer do sol: *18,4ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2015 às 13:30)

*33.7ºC, *apenas se ouve na rua o canto do macho cigarra.
Já durante a noite só se ouve o entoar do canto dos grilos, isto de viver no campo tem as suas maravilhas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2015 às 13:35)

Vento de SO, seu traiçoeiro! Temperatura a descer...


----------



## Geopower (20 Ago 2015 às 14:22)

32,4*C em Glória do Ribatejo. Céu limpo. Vento nulo. Elevado desconforto térmico.


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2015 às 14:56)

eu por aqui vou com *36.2ºC *


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2015 às 15:29)

StormRic disse:


> Esta imagem foi obtida no domingo?



Sim. Foi uma manhã que chuviscou graças ao ar extremamente saturado de humidade.

Hoje o dia tem estado quente, Queluz já chegou aos 31,4ºC e já está algum vento de NW, aqui por Sintra deve ter andado na mesma ordem. Amanhã já começa a descer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2015 às 16:43)

36.8ºC actuais
máxima 36.9ºC
Mais uma tarde bem quente por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2015 às 16:44)

minima: *13.6ºC*
maxima: *37.3ºC *
actual: *36.5ºC *e umas nuvens do lado E


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2015 às 17:56)

Dia quente,  a temperatura subiu aos 31,2 graus. 
Neste momento registo 27,9 graus.
O vento está moderado


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 18:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Desde as 3h da manhã que não temos vento (ALGO MUITO RARO) só de vez em quando aparecia uma brisa de nortada





Pedro1993 disse:


> *33.7ºC, *apenas se ouve na rua o canto do macho cigarra.
> Já durante a noite só se ouve o entoar do canto dos grilos, isto de viver no campo tem as suas maravilhas.



Em Carcavelos ambas as situações ocorreram 

Graças a um resto de faixa de "reserva agrícola" mesmo aqui em frente, a cigarra canta agora, por exemplo, apesar de toda a confusão e barulho do trânsito dos veraneantes à volta.
Às vezes ainda me dá a ilusão de estar no campo... 
E a nortada permanece fraca, por vezes moderada e algo variável em direcção, ocasionalmente vai ao oeste.

Neblina em todo o horizonte marítimo e bruma em terra. A visão do Cabo Espichel está achatada pela refracção, efeito de miragem que eleva  aparentemente o nível do mar no horizonte.

Um dos dias com máxima mais alta do ano. *31,5ºC* ainda em subida lenta agora depois das 18 horas!
A mínima foi de *18,0ºC* pelas 7h, a humidade não foi além dos *77%* e pelas cinco da tarde desceu até aos *29%*.

Neste momento a temperatura aliada aos 32% não são confortáveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2015 às 18:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Seiça* segue com aquele poder térmico do costume, apos máxima de *35,2ºC*, já vai nos *14,6ºC*.      Perspectiva-se  mais uma grande amplitude térmica para o dia de amanhã.



Extremos: *10,3ºC* / *37,9ºC*
*____________________
*
Extremos de hoje: *17,1ºC* / *31,2ºC*
T.actual: *27,3ºC*

Amanha a temperatura máxima deve descer para os *25ºC*/ *26ºC* e continuará em queda até Segunda/Terça.
Domingo deve ocorrer precipitação, ainda que fraca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2015 às 19:29)

Máxima: *34,4ºC* - Possivelmente no Top 5 do ano
Mínima: *18,4ºC*
Vento de SO das 12h até ás 15h. Nortada começou a intensificar-se às 17h.
Confirmo a temperatura pelo termómetro do carro, nunca passou de 34,5ºC. 
_________________
*Na praia*
Melhor dia de praia do ano, para mim, que fui à fonte da Telha. Apanhei vento nulo, algo que nunca tinha visto na praia. De vez em quando vinha a brisa de SO. Temperaturas estavam nos 30ºC. Suava-se por todo o lado, tinha-se mesmo de ir para a sombra 

Apanhei água quente pela primeira vez este ano, 20ºC de acordo com a previsão do IPMA e confirmo. Da semana passada estava gélida (15ºC), a de hoje era o paraíso. Até digo que apanhei correntes quentes de 21ºC! (Senti-me no Algarve)

Maré calma, ondas baixas. Alforrecas invadiram a praia. 
Off topic: Alguém sabe porque é que vêm parar à praia tantas alforrecas, e se estão mortas ou vivas? 





Alguém que se atreva a ir para o Cabo Raso, está bem quentinho  Pelo menos até amanhã a temperatura está assim, aproveitem!


----------



## Geopower (20 Ago 2015 às 20:03)

Extremos do dia em Glória do Ribatejo:
18,2*C
33,8*C

Actual:29,9*C. Tarde continua bastante quente. Começa a levantar um vento moderado de NW.


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2015 às 20:19)

*29.5ºC* ainda


----------



## homem do mar (20 Ago 2015 às 20:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: *34,4ºC* - Possivelmente no Top 5 do ano
> Mínima: *18,4ºC*
> Vento de SO das 12h até ás 15h. Nortada começou a intensificar-se às 17h.
> Confirmo a temperatura pelo termómetro do carro, nunca passou de 34,5ºC.
> ...


Confirmo que a água hoje também estava um caldinho apesar de ser um pouco mais a cima em São Martinho do Porto devia estar a 19/20 graus e o pouco vento ajudaram a um excelente dia de praia


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2015 às 21:19)

Sigo com vento moderado a forte e *24,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2015 às 21:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Maré calma, ondas baixas. Alforrecas invadiram a praia.
> Off topic: Alguém sabe porque é que vêm parar à praia tantas alforrecas, e se estão mortas ou vivas?



Sempre ouvi dizer que está relacionado com a subida da temperatura da água do mar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2015 às 21:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sempre ouvi dizer que está relacionado com a subida da temperatura da água do mar.


Mas sabes se chegam mortas? É que ás vezes até apanho a cabeça da alforreca separada dos tentáculos!?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2015 às 23:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas sabes se chegam mortas? É que ás vezes até apanho a cabeça da alforreca separada dos tentáculos!?


Sim também já vi o mesmo,mas não sei justificar isso, não domino biólogia marinha.  

___________________ 

O vento caiu por completo.
Temperatura estável nos 24 graus.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Ago 2015 às 23:44)

Boas a máxima por aqui foi de 36.1 por agora a noite continua agradável com 24.5


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2015 às 23:51)

Noite brutal, pena amanhã já ir estar assim e no fim de semana muito menos.

Ainda 21,5ºC, por Queluz e em Sintra 17,5ºC sem vento em ambos os locais.


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Ago 2015 às 23:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: *34,4ºC* - Possivelmente no Top 5 do ano
> Mínima: *18,4ºC*
> Vento de SO das 12h até ás 15h. Nortada começou a intensificar-se às 17h.
> Confirmo a temperatura pelo termómetro do carro, nunca passou de 34,5ºC.
> ...



Confirmo, hoje e nos próximos dias vou estar pela margem sul e vou até a Fonte da Telha, pouco vento ou quase nulo ( coisa rara ) realmente muitas alforrecas, onde estive e ao longo de extensão durante uma caminhada para lá da Bela Vsta, de manhã a agua ainda estava fria para o meu gosto, mas de tarde já estava mais amena, embora alternava com fria, numa dada altura ainda vi o vento a entrar, mas amainou logo de seguida, calor e neste momento tenho 21,8º C e 58% Hr e tive uma mínima de 16,4º C


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2015 às 00:40)

A temperatura vai descendo, está nos 21,4 graus.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 00:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> A temperatura vai descendo, está nos 21,4 graus.



22,5ºC com 61%, uma noite abafada, deve vir a ter mínima tropical, quase de certeza.
A máxima ontem foi mesmo os* 31,5ºC *das 18h.


----------



## Candy (21 Ago 2015 às 02:20)

Boas,

Tem estado a soprar bastante bem lá fora. Rajadas consideráveis. Agora fui à janela e parece estar nevoeiro alto. No entanto com este vento... Devem ser nuvens bem baixas e com as luzes da rua dá essa sensação. Mas está o céu todo coberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2015 às 11:34)

Boas,

Cascais segue nos *24,5ºC*.


----------



## Candy (21 Ago 2015 às 11:51)

Depois de uma noite com muito vento... 
Tempo fresco. Céu todo tapado de um branco acinzentado. Loooool...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2015 às 11:59)

StormRic disse:


> 22,5ºC com 61%, uma noite abafada, deve vir a ter mínima tropical, quase de certeza.
> A máxima ontem foi mesmo os* 31,5ºC *das 18h.



Em Alcabideche tive 18,9ºC de minima.
O mês de Agosto vai terminar sem qualquer minima tropical, refiro-me á minha localização.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2015 às 15:00)

*32.2ºC *, 36% humidade nuvens a SE e E


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2015 às 15:25)

david 6 disse:


> *32.2ºC *, 36% humidade nuvens a SE e E



as nuvens estão a crescer

*32.6ºC, 36% humidade*


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2015 às 15:51)

humidade a subir *40%*


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Ago 2015 às 15:57)

Mínima: *19,9ºC*  Vou considerar tropical na mesma
Máxima: *31,7ºC *
Nortada a intensificar-se, culpada da descida da temperatura


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2015 às 16:02)

david 6 disse:


> humidade a subir *40%*



Para que direção foi tirada ?


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2015 às 16:06)

Célula em crescimento a norte de Montemor-o-novo


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2015 às 16:11)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Para que direção foi tirada ?



na altura foi para SE, essa agora vai a E mas se desfez um bocado, agora anda outra a SE, esta:






31.9ºC, 41% humidade e levanto se o vento


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2015 às 16:34)

as torres que tenho vindo a mostrar estão dificeis de se segurar inteiras, mas parece me que é desta que se vai segurar esta está bem gordinha já , ao lado vai crescendo uma mais pequena por enquanto:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2015 às 16:35)

Vejo uma nuvem interessante  E/SE daqui, longe, não tenho maquina comigo.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2015 às 16:36)

david 6 disse:


> as torres que tenho vindo a mostrar estão dificeis de se segurar inteiras, mas parece me que é desta que se vai segurar esta está bem gordinha já , ao lado vai crescendo uma mais pequena por enquanto:



Destaca-se bem da vista a partir de Cascais.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2015 às 16:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Destaca-se bem da vista a partir de Cascais.



está a ficar gira


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2015 às 16:51)




----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2015 às 16:52)

david 6 disse:


> está a ficar gira



Segundo o radar, a precipitação está com tonalidade amarela, a celula parece ganhar força lentamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2015 às 17:04)

Parece que foi por aquela hora, às 16:45 que a celula descarregou mais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Ago 2015 às 17:49)

Mais um dia, quente por aqui, embora nao tanto como ontem.
máxima 35.6ºC
actual 32.6ºC
mínima 20.6ºC( a noite passada foi muito quente daí ter havido esta mínima tropical, devido á falta de vento)


----------



## Candy (21 Ago 2015 às 18:03)

Amigos, vou pedir-vos desculpa pelo Off-topic mas... 

Como muitos de vós sabem, no inverno por norma, vou reportando o que se vai passando no Cabo Carvoeiro através do telemóvel. Muitas vezes debaixo de muito vento e chuva, como sabem. Pois é... este ano estou com um problema, o telemóvel está quase morto, mal dá p'ra chamadas... e como surgiu no facebook um passatempo da MEO, em que se pode ganhar um telemóvel eu resolvi tentar, mas para isso preciso de muitos GOSTOS no post que está na minha página. Lembrei-me de vocês! Sei que vou levar na cabeça do off-topic, mas pronto, como é com o telemóvel que reporto e sem ele não o posso fazer... resolvi pedir-vos ajuda. Quem tiver página no face e não se importar de dar uma ajudinha... preciso mesmo de muitos LIKES/GOSTOS neste link: 


Obrigada e, mais uma vez, desculpem!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2015 às 18:03)

Notável a diferença de temperatura entre cascais e Alcabideche.
Em Cascais estava vento fraco e temperatura nos 25 graus.
Chego a Alcabideche muito vento capacete na serra e apenas 20,3 graus.
A serra influencia e muito o clima desta localidade.


----------



## Geopower (21 Ago 2015 às 18:50)

Extremos do dia em Glória do Ribatejo.
20,3*C
31,5*C

Condições actuais: Céu limpo. Vento moderado de NW. 27,9*C.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2015 às 19:22)

minima: *16.6ºC*
maxima: *32.7ºC*
actual: *26.6ºC*

dia para ver torres a passar e aguaceiros fortes para o alentejo
PS: vejo ao longe células a E provavelmente as de Badajoz, mas só vejo ao longe a parte de cima por causa das arvores


----------



## rbsmr (21 Ago 2015 às 19:58)

Duelo ao Sol, entre a neblina marítima e a trovoada, aqui no litoral oeste!.  Terminou com a vitória da neblina. 










Fotos praia de Porto Dinheiro, Lourinhã


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 20:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em Alcabideche tive 18,9ºC de minima.



 aqui também, fiquei surpreendido! *18,5ºC* cerca das 6h30, com *81%* de humidade e altocumulus a virem de SSE e a evoluirem para castellanus, prenúncio da instabilidade pontual que ocorreu pelo interior (Montemor-o-Novo).

Ao amanhecer estava assim:






pela tarde ficou assim, daqui não vi as células de Montemor:






Máxima de *27,6ºC* pouco depois das duas da tarde.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 20:28)

rbsmr disse:


> Fotos praia de Porto Dinheiro, Lourinhã



 _altocumulus castellanus_!

Aqui em Carcavelos a nortada intensificou-se nesta altura, algumas rajadas moderadas quase fortes.

Belo poente com leque de raios de sol produzido precisamente por faixas daquelas nuvens no horizonte oeste. De resto o céu está quase limpo.


----------



## Candy (21 Ago 2015 às 20:51)

Fim de tarde no Baleal


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2015 às 21:17)

A  forte nortada  vai assolando a zona, já rendeu uma rajada máxima de *80,3 km/h! *
Já vomito nortada,que tareia. 
*________

Extremos térmicos: 18,1ºC / 24,5ºC*


----------



## rbsmr (21 Ago 2015 às 21:29)

StormRic disse:


> _altocumulus castellanus_!
> 
> Aqui em Carcavelos a nortada intensificou-se nesta altura, algumas rajadas moderadas quase fortes.
> 
> Belo poente com leque de raios de sol produzido precisamente por faixas daquelas nuvens no horizonte oeste. De resto o céu está quase limpo.



Sim! Mas o mais curioso - talvez não seja muito visível nas fotografias - é a típica neblina marítima do oeste a níveis mais baixos (estariam a cerca de 500/600m, aproximadamente).


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2015 às 21:40)

Entretanto, 3 fotos da serra, tiradas ao final do dia, o capacete esteve muito mais expressivo entre 18h e 19h30.











Muito interessante observar que a Pedra Amarela fica muitas vezes fora da rota do capacete.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 23:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, 3 fotos da serra, tiradas ao final do dia, o capacete esteve muito mais expressivo entre 18h e 19h30.



Lindas estas imagens!  dá-me logo vontade de trepar lá ao cimo da serra . Este capacete está muito interessante pois nota-se-lhe a influência da convecção, aquelas faixas de estratocumulus e altocumulus apresentam as prouberâncias cumuliformes típicas.



jonas_87 disse:


> Muito interessante observar que a Pedra Amarela fica muitas vezes fora da rota do capacete.



Exacto, este contraforte da serra está na verdade bastante avançado para sul em relação à crista do Monge e quando as nuvens passam para o lado sul da linha de cimos principal, já vão em corrente descendente que as dissipa. A Pedra Amarela não constitui uma barreira suficiente para as manter, a não ser quando o volume sobre o Monge é muito grande e transborda para sul bastante mais.
Com essa objectiva dá para reconheceres pessoas lá em cima .

Esses altocumulus mais a oeste produziram um poente muito bonito com os raios de sol, embora um efeito limitado ao horizonte e deve ter sido pouco visível mais para leste, duvido que estivesse assim visto de Lisboa.
Neste vídeo acelerado 30x (2 segundos = 1 minuto), pode-se observar a formação do efeito castellanus nas nuvens, as protuberâncias cumuliformes. Também se vê que há um fluxo logo acima a encurvar os topos das nuvens e a tender a enrolá-los no chamado efeito de Kelvin-Helmholtz. No entanto as nuvens não chegam a apresentar os ganchos típicos deste raro tipo de nuvens.
(ver em HD)


Ao amanhecer as nuvens também foram interessantes. Pode-se assistir à transformação de uma camada regular de altocumulus em linhas de altocumulus castellanus denunciadoras de instabilidade, tudo em movimento relativamente lento desde SSE:


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Ago 2015 às 00:09)

O tempo anda tão desinteressante, que uma pessoa fotografa qualquer coisa , isto é tipo uma "qqcoisodependente" ( não sei que nome se poderá dar a falta de acção a nível meteorológico ), e posta ( lá se vai a promessa hehehe ),
antes de arrancar para a praia vejo um topo interessante, subi ao 1º andar e tinha esta vista, sorry pelo cabo a meio, mas não o podia ir lá cortá-lo ,









já na praia, resolvi levar a compacta não fosse o diabo tecê-las, nada de especial, mas fica o apontamento,
vistas da Fonte da Telha,









já mais para o fim do dia,


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2015 às 00:10)

StormRic disse:


> Esses altocumulus mais a oeste produziram um poente muito bonito com os raios de sol, embora um efeito limitado ao horizonte e deve ter sido pouco visível mais para leste, duvido que estivesse assim visto de Lisboa.
> Neste vídeo acelerado 30x (2 segundos = 1 minuto), pode-se observar a formação do efeito castellanus nas nuvens, as protuberâncias cumuliformes. Também se vê que há um fluxo logo acima a encurvar os topos das nuvens e a tender a enrolá-los no chamado efeito de Kelvin-Helmholtz. No entanto as nuvens não chegam a apresentar os ganchos típicos deste raro tipo de nuvens.
> (ver em HD)


Lindo!  
Pelos vistos tivemos um pôr do sol muito semelhante de norte a sul do país.


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Ago 2015 às 00:13)

Já agora para complementar, ainda esteve calor, mas na praia já de tarde a nortada já se fez sentir,
tenho por agora 19,6º C e 77% Hr, uma pequena viragem, ainda tive uma mínima de 16 e qqcoisa, não memorizei o valor exacto, porque depois das 24h faz reset, vento nulo.


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 00:27)

Vitor TT disse:


> antes de arrancar para a praia vejo um topo interessante, subi ao 1º andar e tinha esta vista



 isto foi a célula de Montemor-o-Novo? não consegui vê-la .
Bem robusta a convecção.

A serra lá ao fundo a chamar... 

O mar da Fonte da Telha estava muito convidativo e tem aspecto de estar morno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 00:57)

StormRic disse:


> Lindas estas imagens! dá-me logo vontade de trepar lá ao cimo da serra . Este capacete está muito interessante pois nota-se-lhe a influência da convecção, aquelas faixas de estratocumulus e altocumulus apresentam as prouberâncias cumuliformes típicas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow que vermelho tão vibrante, nunca vi isso!


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 00:58)

Vitor TT disse:


> O tempo anda tão desinteressante, que uma pessoa fotografa qualquer coisa , isto é tipo uma "qqcoisodependente" ( não sei que nome se poderá dar a falta de acção a nível meteorológico ), e posta ( lá se vai a promessa hehehe ),
> antes de arrancar para a praia vejo um topo interessante, subi ao 1º andar e tinha esta vista, sorry pelo cabo a meio, mas não o podia ir lá cortá-lo ,
> 
> 
> ...


Pela ultima imagem parece que as alforrecas continuam  Boas fotos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 01:01)

Rajada de* 60 km/h* pelas 22h20 

Amanhã pela manhã e tarde vamos ter muita nebulosidade no litoral e ao anoitecer chegam as frentes, vai dar um pôr do sol bonito! (se não for tapado)
(Parece que temos o forum atualizado )


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Ago 2015 às 02:51)

StormRic disse:


> Lindas estas imagens!  dá-me logo vontade de trepar lá ao cimo da serra . Este capacete está muito interessante pois nota-se-lhe a influência da convecção, aquelas faixas de estratocumulus e altocumulus apresentam as prouberâncias cumuliformes típicas.
> 
> Exacto, este contraforte da serra está na verdade bastante avançado para sul em relação à crista do Monge e quando as nuvens passam para o lado sul da linha de cimos principal, já vão em corrente descendente que as dissipa. A Pedra Amarela não constitui uma barreira suficiente para as manter, a não ser quando o volume sobre o Monge é muito grande e transborda para sul bastante mais.
> Com essa objectiva dá para reconheceres pessoas lá em cima .
> ...



Que espetáculo de poente StormRic! E que espanto de atmosfera vermelha ardente e de raios solares a trespassar os altocumulus castellanus em movimento. Um poente para recordar sem sombra de dúvidas.  Adoro a time lapse da manhã, o momento foi muito bem captado, assistindo em tela cheia quase parece um filme 3D, com as nuvens a rasar a testa


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2015 às 11:57)

Por aqui a manha está a ser marcada pelo céu com algumas nuvens, apesar de vez em quando o sol, lá dá uma espreitadela.
mínima de 18.3ºC
actual 26.5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 15:52)

Mínima: Outra vez *19,9ºC*  Considero tropical na mesma 
Máxima: *28,3ºC* Provisória, porque a temperatura tem vindo a oscilar bastante

Nortada moderada desde madrugada. Grande aglomerado de nuvens chegou pelo almoço, maioritariamente cumulus. Agora chega uma grande cortina de nuvens mais escuras. No radar parece que vem aí precipitação para Lisboa


----------



## Candy (22 Ago 2015 às 16:19)

Só p'ra avisar que a nuvem que se vê no Radar quando entrou na Península de Peniche abriu um pouco e, pelo menos no centro da cidade, nem um pingo se viu!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2015 às 17:00)

Nortada moderada por aqui também, a temperatura continua amena, apesar de quando o sol, aparece, ganhando ás nuvens, ele vem bastante quente.
máxima 30.7ºC
actual 28.1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Ago 2015 às 17:54)

Boas!

Por Carcavelos já pingou! Nem me apercebi... mas fui à varanda de casa e estava molhada! 
Por aqui o evento de hoje já deve ter terminado... a ver vamos se amanhã molha como deve ser!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2015 às 18:16)

Boas,
Sigo com morrinha e *19,9ºC.*
A máxima foi aos *23,9ºC.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 18:23)

Panorama a Norte não está muito bonito. Pelo radar parece que pode chover a qualquer momento, mas devem ser pingos. 
Vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 18:28)

Como eu disse era uma questão de minutos. Céu esbranquiçou num instante e tenho agora chuva fraca, a levar o pó todo atrás...


----------



## Geopower (22 Ago 2015 às 18:42)

Em Glória do Ribatejo, dia caracterizado por céu pouco nublado durante a manhã, tornando-se muito nublado durante a tarde. Máxima do dia: 28,6*C. Temperatura actual 25,5*C. Vento moderado de NW. 
Vista para W/NW:


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2015 às 19:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Panorama a Norte não está muito bonito. Pelo radar parece que pode chover a qualquer momento, mas devem ser pingos.
> Vento nulo



Que céu cinzento de Inverno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 19:21)

Miguel96 disse:


> Que céu cinzento de Inverno.


Nem mais! Quando começou a chover até parecia um dia Invernoso com um toque de Primavera. Aqueles dias mesmo para ficar em casa.

Pelo radar parece que foi muito localizado em Belas, nenhuma das estações acumulou algo, mas garanto que o terraço que custam ver nas fotos parecia uma piscina. Continua estranhamente sem vento... Nada se mexe


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2015 às 19:23)

Praia de Carcavelos - live beachcam.sapo.pt

Dia cinzento com nuvens

Olha as gaivotas


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2015 às 19:27)

Pessoal de Carcavelos parece que o surf e o bodyboard vão regressar mais cedo, em pleno Agosto.
O windguru para Segunda prevê ondas com quase 3 metros.
As gaivotas começam a adivinhar.
Fica aqui o link

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/?sc=1060


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 19:28)

A falar do diabo, já chegou mais chuva  Isto nunca esteve tão animado há meses





Já pinga


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 19:32)

As várias frentes de chuva que estão a chegar ao litoral, rapidamente dissipam em Terra, só apanho os restos. Mesmo assim devo ainda apanhar mais pingos. Vento vem e vai.

Vou ter de acender as luzes mais cedo hoje


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 19:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: Outra vez *19,9ºC*  Considero tropical na mesma



A mesma temperatura fez aqui ao nascer do sol. Mas perto da meia noite já tinha sido registado *19,8ºC* que é assim até ao momento a mínima do dia.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Panorama a Norte não está muito bonito.





Geopower disse:


> Vista para W/NW:



 boas fotos, bem ilustrativas de como o céu tem estado, tal como aqui em Carcavelos.



Flaviense21 disse:


> Por Carcavelos já pingou! Nem me apercebi... mas fui à varanda de casa e estava molhada!



Parece que aqui junto à praia não chegou. Continua um céu de cobertura variável, a 7/8 em geral, principalmente estratos e estratocumulus, alguns poucos cumulus humilis, altostratos e alto cumulus e também cirrus com rastos agora. Um pouco de tudo, portanto, mas estratificadas em geral. Cabo Espichel com nuvem bandeira que se arrasta por Sesimbra até à Arrábida. Vento fraco de oeste.

A máxima foi *24,3ºC* por volta do meio-dia, com outros extremos inferiores de 24,2ºC e 24,1ºC pouco depois das 14h e às 16h, respectivamente. Humidade variou entre os *81%* da madrugada e os *63%* do meio-dia.
22,6ºC ainda oscilantes nesta altura.

Não detectei, com já referi, indícios de precipitação.

O habitual time-lapse do amanhecer, corrente de norte a rodar para noroeste, estratocumulus leves e pouco compactos. Nota-se o cruzamento com a direcção das poucas nuvens médias que apareceram e que vinham de Oes-sudoeste.


No litoral centro, até às 18 horas só foi registado acumulado de precipitação nas estações do IPMA de *Colares (0,1mm) e Lousã (0,2mm)*.


----------



## Candy (22 Ago 2015 às 19:40)

Chove bem há uns 45 minutos!


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 19:48)

Candy disse:


> Chove bem há uns 45 minutos!



 sem dúvida:






Já tinha passado mais, além destes ecos, outros cerca de vinte minutos antes.


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2015 às 19:50)

caiu há poucos uns pingos


----------



## Candy (22 Ago 2015 às 19:51)

Às 18h07  
Da Berlenga para norte...
Não pude tirar mais fotos pois só tinha o tlm comigo e desligou-se. Está avariado  depois ainda dava fotos melhores mas a cada clic ele desligava e não dava nada.  Ficam estas, as possiveis.


----------



## Candy (22 Ago 2015 às 20:13)

StormRic disse:


> sem dúvida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esses outros que passaram antes não me apanharam, devem ter passado mesmo de raspão. E eu estava na marginal. Ah, houve uns pinguitos mas quase parecia da maresia, mas sim vinha de cima 
A partir dessa hora os vidros do carros começaram a embaciar bastante o que me levou a crer que a temperatura deveria estar a baixar. Não consegui ver a temperatura, pois os cristais do visor do carro andam xonés e não consigo visualizar nada...


----------



## Aspvl (22 Ago 2015 às 20:15)

Boa noite! 
Há cerca de 10 minutos caiu um valente aguaceiro que deu para lavar a rua.
O mar está um autêntico espelho! 
Ainda caem algumas pingas, nada de especial...


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 20:22)

Parece que Leiria está a levar com tudo agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2015 às 20:46)

Por aqui está um inicio de noite o o céu bem escuro, como uma moite de inverno, pena é nao deitar uma pinga de água.
A nortada prossegue com rajadas por vezes moderadas.
Vai ser também uma noite fresca, já sigo com 23.5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 21:08)

Minima tropical é para esquecer, atual de *20,3ºC*
Lua em quarto minguante perfeito, sempre misteriosa atrás das nuvens. 
Para Norte continua tudo tapado, a sul uma mixórdia de nebulosidade. 
Vento varia entre fraco e moderado.


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 21:29)

Candy disse:


> Esses outros que passaram antes não me apanharam, devem ter passado mesmo de raspão. E eu estava na marginal. Ah, houve uns pinguitos mas quase parecia da maresia, mas sim vinha de cima



 boas fotos, parece inverno, tecto das nuvens muito baixo. Aqui e ali vê-se os aguaceiros. Boa visibilidade para as Berlengas no entanto.



Aspvl disse:


> Boa noite!
> Há cerca de 10 minutos caiu um valente aguaceiro que deu para lavar a rua.
> O mar está um autêntico espelho!
> Ainda caem algumas pingas, nada de especial...



Confirmado pela estação de S.Pedro de Moel do IPMA (a ligação é para uma página oculta, não listada, o nome da estação está errado): das 19 às 20h tem *0,6mm* e na hora seguinte ainda deve vir a ter mais qualquer coisa.

As outras estações do Litoral Centro que têm acumulados são:

Cabo Carvoeiro: *0,2+0,5 mm* nas duas horas até às 20h;
Dois Portos:* 0,1 mm *às 19h;
Lousã: *0,2+0,1 mm* até às 19h;
Colares: *0,1 mm* às 17h.


----------



## Candy (22 Ago 2015 às 22:21)

StormRic disse:


> boas fotos, parece inverno, tecto das nuvens muito baixo. Aqui e ali vê-se os aguaceiros. Boa visibilidade para as Berlengas no entanto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daí por 10 minutos já não se via a ilha! Ficou tudo tapado.Tudo negro!!! Mas a porcaria do telemóvel não me deixou registar mais nada. Parecia que o céu tinha ficado roxo escuro, assim num ápice!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2015 às 22:51)

*18,4ºC *
O céu limpou practicamente na totalidade.

A minima foi registada ha pouco, *17,9ºC*, até às 00 o valor pode ser batido.


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 23:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> *18,4ºC *
> O céu limpou practicamente na totalidade.
> 
> A minima foi registada ha pouco, *17,9ºC*, até às 00 o valor pode ser batido.



A mínima por aqui já foi batida, *19,6ºC* há pouco.

Esteve nublado por nuvens baixas ou médias e agora a Lua parece estar velada por nuvens altas, como aliás se percebe na imagem de satélite.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Ago 2015 às 00:39)

Ontem ( Sábado ) como o dia aparentemente prometia chuva ??? , no entanto como estava encoberto e algum vento e relativamente fresco, resolvi ir dar um giro pela zona,

nesta imagem posto-a mais pela realidade da falta de chuva, é uma ribeira, pois é, e pela primeira vez apanho-a seca,







estas tiradas perto da praia do Meco, o vento entretanto acalmou e até nem estava assim para o fresco,


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 00:51)

StormRic disse:


> A mínima por aqui já foi batida, *19,6ºC* há pouco.
> 
> Esteve nublado por nuvens baixas ou médias e agora a Lua parece estar velada por nuvens altas, como aliás se percebe na imagem de satélite.



Aqui ainda desceu aos *17,4ºC*, o céu limpo e vento nulo deram o seu contributo.


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 00:52)

Vitor TT disse:


> estas tiradas perto da praia do Meco, o vento entretanto acalmou e até nem estava assim para o fresco,



 sempre belos horizontes! Vejo as nuvens baixas que tornaram tudo cinzento ao poente por aqui. Bela composição do Meco com o Cabo fumegante.

Estamos a entrar nos limites de tolerância da seca, muitas árvores estarão fragilizadas para os ventos do outono.

19,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 01:27)

Foto de ontem às 18:10


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 07:30)

Boas,

Minima fresca de *15,3ºC.*
Agora: *16,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 09:16)

*19,1ºC
*
Nascer do sol de hoje.
*



*


----------



## ota (23 Ago 2015 às 10:32)

Pequeno Aguaceiro a cair sobre Tomar já há uns 10 minutos


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2015 às 11:00)

Bom dia.

Céu com muitas nuvens e tempo fresco e ventoso, as estações do WU aqui perto de Santo Estêvão registam 22-24ºC.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2015 às 11:07)

Boas

Mínima de 17,4ºC

Céu pouco nublado, 22,6ºC, 62%Hr e siga a seca...pode ser que e noite acumule alguma coisa mas dificil


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2015 às 12:55)

Grande nortada por aqui, mal se pode ter uma janela aberta.
Céu nublado, e algo escuro, depois da noite linda de ontem,que até fazia parecer que iria ser de chuva, mas depressa passou essa ilusão.
Dia fresquinho com 23.8ºC
Mínima de 17.3ºC, ás 7:40


----------



## nelson972 (23 Ago 2015 às 13:57)

Em Alvados, PNSAC, há momentos:






















Evolução rápida, daria um belo time-lapse. 
Vista para NNO.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 14:41)

nelson972 disse:


> Em Alvados, PNSAC, há momentos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2015 às 15:58)

Mínima: *17,3ºC*
Máxima:* 25,2ºC*

Hoje parece que chegamos aos 20ºC ainda antes das 18h. Bem fresco. Vento de Oeste e SO maluco, com rajadas de 40 km/h e a fazer voar as folhas todas.


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 17:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto de ontem às 18:10



Arco íris = chuva para estes lados! 



jonas_87 disse:


> Nascer do sol de hoje.


Lindo!



nelson972 disse:


> Em Alvados, PNSAC, há momentos:
> Evolução rápida, daria um belo time-lapse.
> Vista para NNO.



 fantásticas formações! Belas fotos! Têm que ir para a galeria de honra das nuvens (não sei se já existe)!

Já agora fica aqui o pouco que tem chuviscado pelo Litoral Centro e Sul, até às 16 horas, enquanto se espera a frente que vai descendo em latitude.


----------



## nelson972 (23 Ago 2015 às 17:54)

Opa...
Tenho de começar a andar com a máquina fotográfica... é outra qualidade mas não é prática. 
: (
Entretanto  céu encoberto, chuvisco . ainda não molha o chão.


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 17:57)

Mínima de *17,3ºC* com 88% pouco antes do nascer do sol.
Nuvens variadas baixas, com entrada agora de nuvens médias e altas, estratos, altostratus e altocumulus, vento de oeste pela manhã foi rodando para sudoeste e aumenta agora significativamente de intensidade.

Máxima de *23,1ºC* pela 16h, humidade não desceu abaixo dos 67%.

Frente já passou em Aveiro, a chegar a Coimbra neste momento:


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 18:09)

Frente em aproximação talvez as 19 h / 19:30 entre pela zona. 

T. Máxima: 24.1 graus 
T. Mínima: 15,3 graus
T. Actual: 21,0 graus


----------



## DaniFR (23 Ago 2015 às 18:12)

Já chove em Coimbra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2015 às 18:18)

StormRic disse:


> Mínima de *17,3ºC* com 88% pouco antes do nascer do sol.
> Nuvens variadas baixas, com entrada agora de nuvens médias e altas, estratos, altostratus e altocumulus, vento de oeste pela manhã foi rodando para sudoeste e aumenta agora significativamente de intensidade.
> 
> Máxima de *23,1ºC* pela 16h, humidade não desceu abaixo dos 67%.
> ...


Frente bonita! Já não via uma formação tão certinha desde Maio. Achas que é suficiente para levar o mês de Agosto a normal?


----------



## joao nunes (23 Ago 2015 às 18:29)

sera que vou ter a sorte de ter chuva aqui?


----------



## nelson972 (23 Ago 2015 às 18:42)

Aqui já chove.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2015 às 18:42)

A máxima de hoje ficou pelos 24,8ºC

Depois de um dia de sol agora o céu está muito nublado a indicar a aproximação da frente... A curiosidade está em ver se chega a acumular alguma coisa digna de registo, em torno de 1mm  

21,9ºC


----------



## Candy (23 Ago 2015 às 18:46)

Aguaceiro forte. A chuva cai quase a pique.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 18:48)

nelson972 disse:


> Em Alvados, PNSAC, há momentos:
> Evolução rápida, daria um belo time-lapse.
> Vista para NNO.


Espetacular!


----------



## Aspvl (23 Ago 2015 às 19:05)

Boa tarde!

Durante a manhã o céu esteve até bastante limpo, contudo, o vento não descansou! A nebulosidade aumentou gradualmente ao longo do dia, juntando-se ao já famoso nevoeiro aqui da zona .
E agora chove! Há pouco esteve forte, agora já quer acalmar.
Já vou tendo saudades de um evento mais a sério! 
Haverá tempo para eles com certeza.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 19:32)

A TVI hoje está aí em baixo em Samora por causa das festas, e só por esse motivo tenho tido a televisão ligada no dito canal , e tem sido muito interessante observar como o céu se tem vindo a alterar ao longo da tarde. Nestes últimos minutos tem sido notório o aumento do vento e o céu com um ar cada vez mais carregado. A chuva já anda ali pelos montes de Vila Franca, vamos lá a ver se a TVI não tem um final de tarde molhado! 

Prestou-me um belo serviço público hoje a TVI, meteorológico!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 19:39)

A chuva lá vai caindo no litoral mafrense e sintrense, quanto ao cascalense é esperar mais um bocado.


----------



## Garcia (23 Ago 2015 às 19:40)

por aqui parou por agora a chuva... e o vento... que antes da chuva também soprava bem..  o windguru previa uma mudança de WSW para WNW.. deve estar a virar..


----------



## ota (23 Ago 2015 às 19:44)

Em Tomar começa a pingar. Também se sente algum vento


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2015 às 19:53)

Por aqui já chove, e já pinga bem as beiras, acompanhada de vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (23 Ago 2015 às 19:53)

escurece do lado W, está se a aproximar


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 19:58)

A frente ja entrou na zona, cai morrinha, para já, ve-se a oeste céu mais carregado.


----------



## nelson972 (23 Ago 2015 às 20:03)

Hoje é só preciosidades ...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 20:09)

Aí está chuva fraca, cai bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 20:10)

Que chuvada!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 20:19)

Até ao momento 
*1,5 mm*


----------



## david 6 (23 Ago 2015 às 20:28)

vai borrifando por aqui


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 20:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Até ao momento
> *1,5 mm*



Boa! 

Começou agora a chuviscar em Carcavelos. Céu muito escuro, altostratus e nimbostratus. Vento oes-sudoeste.
Temperatura em descida, *19,8ºC*, humidade em subida, *83%*.
Humedecido mas não molhado ainda.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2015 às 21:43)

Chove por aqui!! a ver se acumula alguma coisa lol

19,7ºC

PS: acumulou agora 0,2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 21:53)

A frente rendeu *2 mm* por aqui, mais ou menos dentro do previsto, o pico de precipitação foi por volta das 20:00 / 20:10, choveu bem.






Sigo com *17,8ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2015 às 21:57)

Começou a chuviscar pelas 20h, e depois viu-se um fenómeno raro em Lisboa: chuva moderada  Pelas 20h20 chovia bem "forte", de modo que só cheirava a terra molhada, humidade, água escorria por todo o lado e a visibilidade era muito baixa. Levei com o eco verde no radar mesmo em cima.

Acumulado:* 1,3 mm* mas acredito que foi mais aqui

Agora frente está a dissipar-se no seu caminho para sul. Pós-frontais já a atacar o norte.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2015 às 22:06)

Vai chovendo! a ver se chego a 1mm... neste momento acumulei 0,4mm

19,0ºC e 94%Hr


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 22:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> A frente rendeu *2 mm* por aqui, mais ou menos dentro do previsto, o pico de precipitação foi por volta das 20:00 / 20:10, choveu bem.



*2,8 mm* em Nova Oeiras, com _rain rate_ de 69,3 mm/h às 20h30;
*2,0 mm* em Parede, 20h25;
O chuvisco nada acumulou aqui em Carcavelos sul, só molhou.
19,2ºC com 86% neste momento.
Vento fraco ainda de oeste. Neblina.

A precipitação frontal estende-se agora desde Setúbal/Alcácer até Portalegre.


----------



## Geopower (23 Ago 2015 às 22:10)

por Glória do Ribatejo ocorreu precipitação fraca durante uma hora. Que agradável cheiro a terra molhada!


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2015 às 22:13)

Está a terminar o evento aqui e rendeu 0,6mm, uma fartura! 

Agosto segue com 0,8mm para o mês em questão nada mau


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2015 às 22:42)

Pelas 20h10

Foto 1 - Sem Flash e sem entrada de luz





Foto 2 - Sem Flash e entrada de luz (máxima)





Foto 3 - Apanhei a chuva com flash


----------



## Candy (23 Ago 2015 às 22:46)

Registo possível...
Cabo Carvoeiro, hoje pelas 20h26.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 23:11)

StormRic disse:


> *2,8 mm* em Nova Oeiras, com _rain rate_ de 69,3 mm/h às 20h30;
> *2,0 mm* em Parede, 20h25;
> O chuvisco nada acumulou aqui em Carcavelos sul, só molhou.
> 19,2ºC com 86% neste momento.
> ...



Em São Pedro do Estoril acumulou 1,6 mm

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamsaopedro/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 23:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Foto 3 - Apanhei a chuva com flash



 é uma boa ideia!



Candy disse:


> Registo possível...
> Cabo Carvoeiro, hoje pelas 20h26.



 lindo! Pesados nimbostratus empurrados pelo vento que decresce de intensidade mais perto da superfície, logo, cortinas de chuva oblíqua. Gosto muito da composição, especialmente na primeira foto, ficou enigmática a Nau dos Corvos como que cortada pelo horizonte. E boa visibilidade para as Berlengas.
Não chovia nesta altura?

Este é o registo horário do IPMA até às 21 horas, Litoral Centro e Sul






E às 22h a frente estava a atingir Setúbal e o Ribatejo:


----------



## david 6 (23 Ago 2015 às 23:22)

1.5mm acumulado, milagre


----------



## Candy (23 Ago 2015 às 23:49)

StormRic disse:


> lindo! Pesados nimbostratus empurrados pelo vento que decresce de intensidade mais perto da superfície, logo, cortinas de chuva oblíqua. Gosto muito da composição, especialmente na primeira foto, ficou enigmática a Nau dos Corvos como que cortada pelo horizonte. E boa visibilidade para as Berlengas.
> Não chovia nesta altura?



A essa hora não chovia! Mas foi só arrancar do Cabo Carvoeiro e dar a volta pela Marginal Norte, até à zona da entrada nas Muralhas de Peniche e seguir para o centro da Cidade, para casa, e já saí do carro de baixo de bastante chuva! Talvez uns 15 minutos após as fotos, pois parei no caminho.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Ago 2015 às 23:58)

E eis que choveu, mas nada de especial, não deve ter penetrado na terra, mais propriamente terreno arenoso, mais de um cm, mas amanhã quero ver se vejo o quanto, já tinha saudades de sentir o cheiro a pinhal molhado, mas ainda assim tive direito a uma pequena molha , hoje mais frio que ontem,

durante a tarde e principio de noite já depois de ter parado de chover ainda tirei algumas fotos, mas vou colocar estas duas,


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Ago 2015 às 00:06)

Tenho 18,5º C e o higrómetro marca HH, não sei o que é, mas presumo que seja humidade alta ( é o faz ter "estações" baratas  ), outra particularidade, disto aprox. 3,5 km em linha recta com o mar e oiço o ruído do mar embora baixinho, vento agora nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2015 às 00:06)

*18,4ºC*
Amanhã por esta hora estará  mais fresco.
Terça-feira, madrugada de inversões, vamos ver que registo faço no Pisão.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 06:16)

*18,3ºC* às 3h e às 5h é a mínima até ao momento; 90% foi a humidade máxima, havia muita neblina.
O céu continua encoberto de nebulosidade baixa indefinível.

Três time-lapses da preparação da passagem desta quase "democrática" frente que regou grande parte do território, excepto zonas do Alentejo e todo o Algarve e ainda o sueste da Beira Baixa.

Anoitecer de sábado:


Amanhecer de domingo:


Chegada da frente ao anoitecer de domingo (inclui alguns borrifos na lente)


Acumulados horários de todo o território até às 5h nesta mensagem.


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2015 às 09:08)

Mais 0,6mm de um aguaceiro ao inicio desta manha faz o acumulado deste evento de 1,2mm...

Mínima de 17,9ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado  e 21,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Ago 2015 às 10:05)

Bom dia, por aqui após 70 dias sem acumular, lá acumulou 0,8mm ontem segundo a minha davis, é muito pouco ainda, para aquilo que as terras precisam.


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2015 às 10:22)

Boas!

Algum chuvisco ontem ao inicio da noite, infelizmente muito menos do que as terras precisam, por agora manhã fresca e com algumas nuvens, estão 21ºC.


----------



## Candy (24 Ago 2015 às 12:06)

Boas o dia começou assim no Baleal,  Peniche.
Agora estamos com céu limpo. Azulinho


----------



## Sanxito (24 Ago 2015 às 12:14)

joao nunes disse:


> sera que vou ter a sorte de ter chuva aqui?


 Bom dia.
Por Santa Marta do pinhal registei 1.2 mm no total, 1.0 mm até à meia noite e os restantes 0.2 mm após a meia noite.
Já tinha saudades do cheiro a terra molhada..


----------



## homem do mar (24 Ago 2015 às 18:18)

boas a mínima foi de 16.1 a máxima 27.6 por agora 24.6


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 19:04)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *18,1ºC*, pouco depois das 7 horas, e volvidas dez horas, máxima de* 24,1ºC* com humidade mínima de *47%*.

O céu foi limpando gradualmente, à tarde e especialmente agora, está totalmente limpo. Manteve-se neblina mas agora mal se nota. Mar com ondulação, bandeira amarela. Vento de oeste fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Ago 2015 às 20:25)

Mínima: *17,2ºC*
Máxima: *26,6ºC*

Nortada fraca pela manhã e moderada agora ao fim do dia. 
Depois de um dia invernoso, hoje parece Primavera, amanhã vem o Verão


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2015 às 21:03)

Boas noites,

Sigo com *17,7ºC*, após maxima de *22,0ºC*, dia fresco portanto.
A minima foi de *16,2º.*
Como relatado,esta tarde desloquei-me ao vale do Pisão( a  1 km aqui de casa) para instalar o datalogger de forma a registar a inversão térmica/t.minima naquele ponto, o mais frio do concelho de Cascais. Aquando da instalação, a temperatura rondava os 22ºC, aquela area de vale ainda tinha retido algum calor, comparativamente aos topos frescos e ventosos.
Vamos ver o que sai dali.


----------



## Geopower (24 Ago 2015 às 22:52)

boa noite. 
Por Glória do Ribatejo dia caracterizado por céu pouco nublado durante a manhã, tornando-se limpo durante a tarde. Máxima de 26,7*C. 
Neste momento a noite segue fresca: 19,1*C. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Ago 2015 às 23:47)

Pouca agua acumulada, alguma pocitas mas no alcatrão e toda castanha durante a pequena volta de uma bike que reconstruí com peças de varias biclas, que faço por este lado, o destino é quase sempre uma "varanda" sobre a fonte da Telha enquanto o tempo está fresco, ainda deu para tirar umas "pic´s" 

e era este o cenário da manhã,

da tal varanda, para o interior,











quando vinha a chegar a casa tenho pela frente uma imagem bela, mas ao mesmo tempo preocupante , pois não existem abrigos, ok seria um eventual banho grátis,
já na casa onde estou ainda apanhei isto, mas rapidamente limpou ou deformou-se, e de aproveitar pois possivelmente nem tão depressa virá outro "evento",


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2015 às 00:05)

Vitor TT disse:


> já na casa onde estou ainda apanhei isto, mas rapidamente limpou ou deformou-se, e de aproveitar pois possivelmente nem tão depressa virá outro "evento",



As vistas da Fonte da Telha são sempre lindas!

Estas nuvens, cumulus humilis ou mediocris e estratocumulus, por vezes apresentam esta configuração ameaçadora do lado inferior, mas não são verdadeiras células com convecção significativa. 
Boas fotos!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2015 às 01:24)

Notavel o arrefecimento nocturno registado pela estação do @Geiras.
Numa 1 hora  a temperatura caiu 4ºC, o vento norte foi enfraquecendo, ao ponto de surgir a habitual brisa (de sul) da inversão canalizada pela ribeira de Coina.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS5


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2015 às 01:29)

*16,9ºC* por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2015 às 09:27)

Boas,

Pensava que a mínima descesse mais,foi aos *15,1ºC*, já no Pisão a temperatura deve ter descido bastante,pois durante a madrugada houve vento fraco nos topos, mais logo já sei até onde foi a inversão térmica, talvez tenha ido aos *9/10ºC.*


----------



## Geiras (25 Ago 2015 às 13:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Notavel o arrefecimento nocturno registado pela estação do @Geiras.
> Numa 1 hora  a temperatura caiu 4ºC, o vento norte foi enfraquecendo, ao ponto de surgir a habitual brisa (de sul) da inversão canalizada pela ribeira de Coina.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS5



Ora muito bem visto, caríssimo!
Vinha agora precisamente reportar o valor mínimo de *11,3ºC* registados esta madrugada


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2015 às 16:49)

Boas!

Dia mais quente hoje aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, neste momento nota-se algum vento e estão 30ºC em Benavente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Ago 2015 às 18:08)

Dia também mais quente por aqui, e com nortada fraca a moderada.
máxima 30.5ºC
actual 30ºC
mínima 16.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Ago 2015 às 18:23)

Boa tarde, e voltamos ao mesmo, calor e vento fraco de NW, a máxima foi de 33.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2015 às 19:24)

Boa tarde

Céu limpo, azul claro, e vento fraco de oes-noroeste. Mar calmo novamente, bandeira verde. Bruma sobre terra, alguma neblina no horizonte marítimo e também deve haver nos níveis médios, pela cor do céu.

Madrugada bastante fresca, *16,2ºC* de mínima, das mais baixas deste mês, senão mesmo a mais baixa, atingida pouco depois das 7 horas com *81%* de humidade.

A máxima só foi registada depois das 18 horas, *25,7ºC* com *47%*.

*Praia da Rainha* teve novamente uma noite e madrugada bem frias, durante cerca de cinco horas a temperatura andou à volta dos 10ºC, com mínima horária de *9,7ºC* no registo das 7 horas, ao nascer do sol portanto.


----------



## homem do mar (25 Ago 2015 às 21:38)

Boas dia mais quente hoje com a máxima a ser de 31.7 a mínima fresca 14.9 por agora 22.7
Ps: hoje a caminho de Coimbra mais concretamente Pedro de uma vila chamada Freixianda apanhei 8 graus de temperatura por volta das 7 e picos da manhã seria interessante se houve-se uma estação para aqueles lados


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2015 às 21:39)

Boas,

Extremos: *15,1º*C / *25,7ºC
*
A  minha minima no vale do *Pisão* foi de *10,2ºC*, mais informações sobre o registo, aqui, no tópico apropriado:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...por-inversao-termica.7909/page-16#post-503928


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2015 às 22:31)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas dia mais quente hoje com a máxima a ser de 31.7 a mínima fresca 14.9 por agora 22.7
> Ps: hoje a caminho de Coimbra mais concretamente Pedro de uma vila chamada Freixianda apanhei 8 graus de temperatura por volta das 7 e picos da manhã seria interessante se houve-se uma estação para aqueles lados



Curioso, *Seiça* registou *8,5ºC* de minima, segundo vi, *Freixianda *localiza-se no vale do rio *Nabão*.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Ago 2015 às 22:48)

*17,4ºC*

Máxima: *28,8ºC*
Mínima: *10,2ºC*


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Ago 2015 às 23:14)

Regresso a Lisboa com uma temperatura atual de 20,1 ºC!


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Ago 2015 às 23:31)

StormRic disse:


> As vistas da Fonte da Telha são sempre lindas!
> 
> Estas nuvens, cumulus humilis ou mediocris e estratocumulus, por vezes apresentam esta configuração ameaçadora do lado inferior, mas não são verdadeiras células com convecção significativa.
> Boas fotos!



Sim, sim eu sei, hehehe, alias tinham uma dimensão bem reduzida, mas por vezes pingam com força, porque se fossem células com convecção aí sim ficava bem preocupado ,

------------------//----------------

e por falar em mínimas, tive por aqui uma de 13,7º C, o dia ainda foi relativamente fresco, na praia a nortada fez-se sentir um pouco,
por agora tenho 19,8º C e 78% Hr.


----------



## homem do mar (25 Ago 2015 às 23:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curioso, *Seiça* registou *8,5ºC* de minima, segundo vi, *Freixianda *localiza-se no vale do rio *Nabão*.


Exacto fica mesmo nesse local e até acho que se existe sítio que pode bater as inversões térmicas de seiça é esse local


----------



## Candy (26 Ago 2015 às 00:50)

Alguém me explica...
Estava previsto tanto vento para Peniche para os próximos dias e também para os primeiros dias de setembro e de repente... pufffffffff... o windguru diz que é um ventinho! Isto é real ou é alucinação? loooool... é que tenho uns afazeres no mar (encontro na Berlenga) dia 6 de setembro e já estava a ver o caso mal parado e agora já nem sei o que pensar! lol...


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2015 às 02:11)

minima: 10.6ºC
maxima: 32.8ºC
actual: 16.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Ago 2015 às 06:34)

Bom dia. 
Na segunda feira passada pela manhã e até meio da tarde ainda eram visíveis muitos estratocumulus  e até alguns cumulus humilis penso eu, a viagem foi muito ventosa estava difícil fixar a máquina. Ficam as fotos das ditas nuvens enquanto fazia a travessia de ferry entre Setúbal e Troia:


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2015 às 12:31)

Boas

Mínima de 17,1ºC

Por agora céu pouco nublado apenas algumas nuvens altas, temperatura algo fresca 22,2ºC


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2015 às 14:55)

Boas!

Céu com algumas nuvens, vento fraco e calor q.b. aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. 
Estão 28.6ºC em Benavente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Ago 2015 às 18:37)

Boa tarde, hoje o dia foi ligeiramente mais fresco, a máxima chegou aos 30.4ºC, o inicio de manhã de hoje é que foi muito bom, nevoeiro e até estava fresco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Ago 2015 às 18:48)

Máxima: *29,8ºC*
Mínima: *19,1ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado de NW. 

Alguém quer ir à praia na sexta?


----------



## homem do mar (26 Ago 2015 às 18:58)

Boas a mínima foi de 17 a máxima de29.5 por agora 26.3


----------



## homem do mar (26 Ago 2015 às 20:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: *29,8ºC*
> Mínima: *19,1ºC*
> Vento fraco a moderado de NW.
> 
> Alguém quer ir à praia na sexta?


incrível na zona de são martinho do porto deve chegar aos 22 graus um autêntico caldinho


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2015 às 20:37)

minima: *13.5ºC*
maxima: *30.4ºC*
actual: *24.3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Ago 2015 às 20:57)

Pôr do sol escondido com uma _salada_ de formações a noroeste das frentes a passarem de rente por Portugal. 
Fotos com 5 minutos de diferença, nebulosidade a ir para nordeste-oeste. 










Ainda 24ºC e nortada fraca.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (26 Ago 2015 às 22:04)

Sigo com 21,3 ºC!


----------



## Geiras (26 Ago 2015 às 22:55)

Boa noite, por cá sigo com 19,9ºC e muita humidade! 93%HR. Isto devido ao vento de SO.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Ago 2015 às 00:59)

Algum nevoeiro na zona de Algés. Metade da Ponte 25 de Abril está coberta, a outra metade é como se nada acontecesse.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2015 às 09:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: *29,8ºC*
> Mínima: *19,1ºC*
> Vento fraco a moderado de NW.
> 
> Alguém quer ir à praia na sexta?



Como falamos ha umas semanas atras, o tempo de sul faz maravilhas à temperatura da agua do mar, hoje mesmo, vai estar o dia inteiro com vento SO.É aproveitar o caldo, pois dia 2 regressa a forte nortada e a temperatura da agua da mar vai cair a pique, o costume.
Vai estar um fim-de-semana muito bom de praia. 
_________

Sigo com 19,5ºC e bastante nevoeiro junto a baia de cascais , o tecto de nuvens está  muito baixo, alguns prédios mais altos vão ficando envoltos de nevoeiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2015 às 10:41)

O dia por aqui acordou bem nublado e fresco. Á cerca de 5 minutos começou a cair uns leves borrifos.
actual 21.5ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2015 às 10:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom dia.
> Na segunda feira passada pela manhã e até meio da tarde ainda eram visíveis muitos estratocumulus  e até alguns cumulus humilis penso eu, a viagem foi muito ventosa estava difícil fixar a máquina. Ficam as fotos das ditas nuvens enquanto fazia a travessia de ferry entre Setúbal e Troia:



Boas Fotos


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2015 às 11:47)

O nevoeiro permanece e com isso a temperatura está fresca, apenas 20ºC aqui por Cascais.
Impera o SO, agua do mar deve estar um caldo, mais uma fornada de alforrecas a chegar á costa.


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2015 às 12:56)

Viva

Mínima quentinha graças as muitas nuvens! ficou nos 19,1ºC

A manha está a ser de céu nublado mas com boas abertas, estão neste momento 23,3ºC, 78%Hr, 1017,5hpa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2015 às 13:24)

Vento de SW a aumentar e com isso tempo mais frio e húmido!

Estão agora 22,6ºC e 81%Hr, vento com rajadas entre os 20 e os 30km/h


----------



## DaniFR (27 Ago 2015 às 14:12)

Boa tarde

Manhã de chuva fraca na zona Norte de Coimbra. 
Mínima quase tropical, 19,1ºC.

De momento, *26,5ºC*, céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Ago 2015 às 14:25)

Boas mínima de 18.5 por agora 28.8 dia nublado mas quente


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Ago 2015 às 14:37)

Sigo com 25,7 °C. Dia nublado com abertas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2015 às 16:37)

Máxima provisória: *26ºC* (digo isto porque o IPMA prevê 28ºC para Lisboa)
Mínima tropical: *20,1ºC* (Isto deve-se repetir nos próximos dias)

Vento de SO fraco a moderado, deve-se estar no paraíso nas praias da costa neste dias! 
Deve é estar toneladas de alforrecas na praia, já vi uma notícia do aparecimento de caravelas portuguesas.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Ago 2015 às 19:05)

Boas máxima de 29.7 por agora 26.6


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2015 às 19:07)

Boa tarde

*Ontem*:
Mínima de *18,3ºC* pouco depois das 6h, e *88%* de humidade cerca de uma hora depois.
Máxima de *23,7ºC* às 17h; a humidade não baixou dos *74%*.

Dia muito húmido tal como hoje.
Nevoeiros costeiros deste o início da noite de ontem e hoje durante todo o dia. O topo dos navios vê-se acima da camada de estratos rasantes ao oceano.
Vento de sudoeste. fraco, às vezes nulo durante a noite e manhã, moderado para a tarde, mas sempre com os estratos a passarem.

*Hoje*, mínima de *19,4ºC* às 5h. *92%* ao amanhecer, não desceu dos *76%* à tarde.

Máxima ainda a ser tentada em sucessivas flutuações mas já deve estar fixada nos *24,3ºC* atingidos pela última vez cerca das 18h30.
Dia abafado devido à humidade elevada e temperatura amena. Sol forte, quando aparece, a causar desconforto térmico.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2015 às 19:12)

Quanto a precipitação na região Litoral Centro, ontem só Coimbra/Bencanta registou acumulado, 0,1mm.

Hoje até às 18 horas:

0,8 mm Dunas de Mira;
1,2 mm Figueira da Foz;
0,1 mm Ansião;
0,2 mm S.Pedro de Moel;
0,1 mm Cabo Carvoeiro.

Variação horária da precipitação em todo território aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2015 às 19:13)

Boas tardes,

Extremos de ontem: *17,3ºC* / *23,6ºC*
Extremos de hoje: *19,6ºC*  / *25,5ºC
*
Minima tropical tão perto, triste sina.
Actual:  *22,4ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Ago 2015 às 21:19)

Boa noite, por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 31ºC, amanhã já devo chegar aos 34 ou 35ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2015 às 21:21)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa noite, por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 31ºC, amanhã já devo chegar aos 34 ou 35ºC.



Boas,
Como têm sido as minimas por aí? seria interessante tambem partilhares as minimas.
Cumprimentos
____________

Sigo com *20,7ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (27 Ago 2015 às 22:09)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje até às 18 horas:
> 
> 0,8 mm Dunas de Mira;
> 1,2 mm Figueira da Foz;
> ...


É pena não haver nenhuma estação na zona norte de Coimbra. Teria certamente um registo mais interessante de precipitação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Ago 2015 às 22:20)

Boa noite!

Por Cascais dia relativamente fresco, chegou a chuviscar... até ao momento em que o sol conseguiu brilhar... aí até estalava!
Neste momento em Carcavelos a noite segue calma, sem grande vento,  a temperatura nos 21ºC.


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2015 às 22:47)

minima: *14.0ºC*
maxima: *30.3ºC*
actual: *21.5ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Ago 2015 às 00:50)

Dia encoberto durante a manhã, mas extremamente húmido a alternar entre o agradável e quase quente quando o sol espreitava, numa pequena volta de bike sem grande esforço, transpirei que sei lá, 

o "produto" desta volta, a Fonte da Telha, isto de manhã,    ( ainda bem que as nossas operadoras por vezes são "generosas" e nos oferecem mais horas de net móvel por pouco guito, para poder postar e colocar fotos  ),










e a tarde fui gastar mais uns litritos de gasóleo ( e óleo de cozinha filtrado  ) e rumei até ao Espichel com umas variantes fora de estrada, como tem estado uns princípios de nevoeiros junto a linha costeira tinha esperança de me embrenhar no nevoeiro de Espichel, e acertei ,  

a caminho do Espichel, onde já se via o nevoeiro a formar-se, tantas vezes visto de ao longe, nomeadamente dos lados de Carcavelos ,










e a chegar ao cabo já dentro do que se vê ao longe, de referir que não estava frio, já apanhei mais frio noutras ocasiões idênticas,










já no cabo, as imagens dispensam comentários,



























espero que tenham gostado, em data ( um nadinha atrasado ) de aniversário aqui do forum,

depois de sair do local, já +- pelas 20:15 h, o nevoeiro cerrou mais, mas e apenas até perto da Azóia, pois em direcção a Alfarim e depois para onde estou já se apresentava limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2015 às 01:17)

*21,2ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Ago 2015 às 08:29)

Bom dia...

Dia diferente do de ontem em Cascais... alguma neblina no mar... a farmácia marginal marca já uns agradáveis 23ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2015 às 09:18)

Boas,

De facto já está algum calor em Cascais, o carro tambem marcava 23ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Ago 2015 às 10:44)

Boas hoje a mínima foi tropical com 21.0 por agora já aquece com 28


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2015 às 10:44)

Por aqui já está a ser uma manha quente, com o céu por vezes nublado.
máxima 26.8ºC
actual 23.6ºC
mínima tropical de 20.7ºC


----------



## ota (28 Ago 2015 às 12:10)

Neblina na Nazaré. São Martinho do Porto com água 5* mas com muitas algas.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (28 Ago 2015 às 13:04)

Ora então vou começar a relatar também o estado do tempo aqui para os meus lados. O dia de ontem foi de mínima tropical de 20,3º, hoje pelo mesmo caminho se vai visto que a mínima até agora foi de 21,1º.
Actual de 30,5º 
Máxima 32,5.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Ago 2015 às 13:22)

Boas isto hoje está um bafo com 33.2 por agora


----------



## Aspvl (28 Ago 2015 às 13:30)

Boa tarde!
O dia começou com céu praticamente limpo e com temperatura agradável, no entanto, a partir do meio-dia, instalou-se o amigo nevoeiro...
A água do mar está verdadeiramente espectacular!
O calor, raro por aqui, aperta um pouco!


----------



## ota (28 Ago 2015 às 13:32)

Bastante Neblina também por São Pedro de Moel neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2015 às 13:38)

ota disse:


> Bastante Neblina também por São Pedro de Moel neste momento.



Neste momento não há neblina por aquelas bandas. Essa fotografia foi ás 12h segundo os registos que tenho.


----------



## ota (28 Ago 2015 às 15:03)

Miguel96 disse:


> Neste momento não há neblina por aquelas bandas. Essa fotografia foi ás 12h segundo os registos que tenho.


Pelo que os acompanhantes que levava me indicaram, os chapéus começaram a ver-me melhor. Talvez tenha dissipado rapidamente após ter abandonado a zona, no entanto as fotos foram postadas minutos após a captura. Quando sai ainda estava bem presente a neblina.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2015 às 15:09)

Algum calor por aqui, sigo com* 33ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (28 Ago 2015 às 15:20)

incrível como hoje a temperatura da água do mar está mais quente nas zonas Nazaré-Peniche e torres Vedras-Lisboa do que está no Algarve


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Ago 2015 às 15:35)

Boa tarde, aqui mais um dia quente, estão 34.1ºC e algumas nuvens, ao inicio da manhã é que esteve muito bom, nevoeiro que até molhava um pouco.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2015 às 16:50)

Vitor TT disse:


> tinha esperança de me embrenhar no nevoeiro de Espichel, e acertei,
> 
> a caminho do Espichel, onde já se via o nevoeiro a formar-se, tantas vezes visto de ao longe, nomeadamente dos lados de Carcavelos,



Fantástico! 
É extraordinário este espectáculo, quem diria que do Cabo se podia ter uma visão aérea destas, com nuvens lá em baixo, e o horizonte por cima delas.
Devia ser criado um tópico no Natureza e Viagens para estas fabulosas fotos.
Lindas aquelas misteriosas imagens do Cabo sob a nuvem bandeira, semi-encoberto com o sol e a lua enrolados nos nevoeiros.
De Carcavelos nada se via, tal como se pode verificar nestas fotos pois a costa de Cascais não era visível, apesar de a serra de Sintra sobressair, especialmente a Pena a despontar majestosamente sobre o cobertor.
Parabéns, obrigado por estas imagens de sonho, e... tópico para elas a que se podem juntar muitas do portefólio que já realizaste deste troço monumental de costa.
Que bela prenda para o aniversário do MeteoPT!


----------



## homem do mar (28 Ago 2015 às 17:24)

por aqui a máxima foi de 34.7 confesso que não esperava tanto por agora mais fresco com 31.3


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2015 às 17:54)

Noite super-tropical depois de uma tentativa de investida do nevoeiro costeiro ontem ao poente. Assim que a noite fechou e a Lua ganhou altura os nevoeiros, que já ocultavam parte do forte de S.Julião da Barra, fugiram e não mais se viram. Tal deveu-se a uma mudança clara da direcção do vento que até então soprava fraco de oeste/sudoeste e passou ao habitual noroeste.


Durante toda a noite, madrugada e amanhecer, da 20h de ontem às 8h da manhã de hoje, a temperatura manteve-se estável entre os *21,4ºC* e os 22ºC, sendo aquela a mínima do dia até este momento, atingida várias vezes, a última das quais por volta das 5h30.
Humidade relativa máxima de *90%*, antes das 5h.
Nesta altura a temperatura ainda está em subida, 27,4ºC. Os 60% de humidade em simultâneo são muito desconfortáveis. Ontem em Lisboa tive a mesma sensação térmica que a sentida no sul da Florida em Dezembro.

Céu limpo, neblina muito ténue no horizonte, bruma fraca em terra. Ténue cortina de névoa na base do Cabo.
Brisa marítima de oeste mas quente, deve provir de terra e só mesmo aqui roda como se viesse do mar para entrar a barra.

edição: 27,9ºC e 59%


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2015 às 18:47)

Mínima:* 21,6ºC*
Máxima: *31,8ºC*
Vento fraco, a moderar agora.
Céu limpo.

Infelizmente não posso ir à praia aproveitar a água a 22ºC 
Muitas alforrecas para quem foi?


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2015 às 20:25)

Máxima de *28,5ºC*, cerca das 18h30!

Alguns fractus muito longe a oeste, de resto céu limpo.

Pode ver-se que ao amanhecer o céu encoberto a 7/8 de estratocumulus já apresentava o movimento de NNW rodando até para Norte, mais comum. Também se vê a chegada do Costa Magica que partiu há pouco para Valência.


Pormenor curioso uma linha de cirrus que se deslocava de SSE para NNW revelando o fluxo nos níveis altos. Essa circulação em altitude era fraca, rodava para sudoeste nos níveis médios e só mesmo nos níveis baixos perto da superfície era de NNW.


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2015 às 20:32)

minima: *16.0ºC*
maxima: *33.7ºC*
actual: *25.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2015 às 21:08)

Boas,

T.máxima: *26,8ºC*
T.minima:* 20,1ºC
*
A minima tropical já era, já estão *20,5ºC.*
Nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2015 às 22:20)

Praias de Sintra mesmo no seu melhor, nunca vi 22ºC na praia das Maçãs


----------



## homem do mar (29 Ago 2015 às 00:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Praias de Sintra mesmo no seu melhor, nunca vi 22ºC na praia das Maçãs


pessoal façam como eu e aproveitem o dia de praia amanhã que não é todos os dias que se apanha 22 nas praias do centro abaixo da figueira da foz


----------



## homem do mar (29 Ago 2015 às 00:29)

Por aqui ainda vai com 22.7 é possível que a venha a ser outra noite tropical


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Ago 2015 às 00:33)

StormRic disse:


> Fantástico!
> É extraordinário este espectáculo, quem diria que do Cabo se podia ter uma visão aérea destas, com nuvens lá em baixo, e o horizonte por cima delas.
> Devia ser criado um tópico no Natureza e Viagens para estas fabulosas fotos.
> Lindas aquelas misteriosas imagens do Cabo sob a nuvem bandeira, semi-encoberto com o sol e a lua enrolados nos nevoeiros.
> ...



Até me babo todo hehehe,
obrigado pelo elogio , é a oportunidade que por vezes se tem, posso dizer que para algumas das fotos até corri alguns riscos, perigosamente perto da falésia, mas a vontade de fotografar era bem superior, também estava muito pouco vento,

                          ------------------//-----------------

Hoje ( ou melhor ontem sexta-feira ) fui até a praia, de manhã a Fonte da Telha, nortada ainda longe e o calor a querer mostrar-se, a agua do mar já a apetecer entrar sem sacrifício e alforrecas quase ausentes,
de tarde fui para o lado sul da Fonte da Telha, onde o objectivo era caminhar até a lagoa de Albufeira, mas a descida da falésia desde a NATO e os quase 7 km pelo areal sem calçado adequado, fiquei pelo quase pois não tinha muito tempo e não queria chegar ao carro muito depois das 20:00h pois aquilo é um pouco para o "esquisito" para o meu gosto, pouco vento temperatura amena, e a agua amena, mas bravo, a chegar a noite já bem mais quente,
tenho agora 19,6º e 78% Hr e vento nulo,
mais logo de regresso a Lisboa, mas se calhar como fiz no ano passado, com uma passagem pelas terras de Sintra pela parte da tarde.


----------



## Candy (29 Ago 2015 às 04:07)

Não posso deixar de partilhar!...
Na quinta feira, o fim de tarde foi de nevoeiro, por cá. Não se via a Berlenga, nem o Farol do Cabo Carvoeiro (a uma distância de 500 metros em terra).
Hoje, sexta feira a noite estava assim... 


Se quiserem ver fotos de outros dias vão à página desse senhor, pois as fotos são publicas. Acreditem que vale muito a pena!  

Ah, está um calor que não se pode, dentro de casa!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2015 às 08:10)

Boas,

A minima de ontem acabou por ser tropical, *20,1ºC* a primeira deste mês,e a *10ª* deste ano!
Nesta madrugada que passou a minima caiu para os *17,5ºC*, agora estão *19,1ºC* e vento nulo, uma raridade.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2015 às 13:05)

Calor por aqui, vento nulo.
T.actual: *28,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2015 às 14:00)

*34.4ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2015 às 14:05)

Calor por aqui, sigo com* 33ºC*, junto á janela.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (29 Ago 2015 às 14:59)

Sigo com 32,7°C!


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2015 às 15:03)

*35.5ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Ago 2015 às 15:06)

Boa tarde, por aqui grande calor mais uma vez, estão 37.4ºC, quando é que isto acaba?


----------



## Candy (29 Ago 2015 às 15:34)

Radar de Coruche pfffffffffffffffffffffffffff... e eu a querer ver o que se prepara por aqui!!! Isto está esquisito e de madrugada não foi brincadeira aqui na zona! Tenho cá para mim que anda chuva aqui pertinho e não posso ver na porcaria dos outros radares porque fica tudo na linha de separação, ou em baixo ou em cima! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2015 às 16:43)

Sigo com *30,0ºC*, actual maxima do dia.
Vento nulo, dia bem quente.


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2015 às 17:03)

máxima aqui foi de *36.0ºC*, quentinho
minima foi de 14.3ºC, agora estão 35ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 17:25)

Altocumulus castellanus com virga, aqui em frente sobre o mar.
*29,7ºC* com 50% de humidade, desconforto térmico garantido.

Muita bruma e neblina nos níveis médios. Neblina rasante ao oceano no horizonte. Cabo Espichel achatado.
Nuvens médias e altas, todos os tipos, cobertura a 3/8. Não há halo solar.

A sensação é de "a panela está ao lume".


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2015 às 17:28)

Extremos térmicos:  *17,5ºC* / *30,1ºC*
Agora: *29,1ºC
*
Vale do tejo a escaldar, às 16horas *Alvega* seguia nos* 38,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 17:35)

Candy disse:


> Radar de Coruche pfffffffffffffffffffffffffff... e eu a querer ver o que se prepara por aqui!!! Isto está esquisito e de madrugada não foi brincadeira aqui na zona! Tenho cá para mim que anda chuva aqui pertinho e não posso ver na porcaria dos outros radares porque fica tudo na linha de separação, ou em baixo ou em cima! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...



Todos os radares estão operacionais agora.
Concentração de bruma à vista daqui por trás da Arrábida. Produz eco apenas no radar de Arouca cujo feixe intersecta os níveis médios nesta zona.







O fluxo geral é de do quadrante sul.

A mínima foi de *18,9ºC* à volta das 7h; *88%* de humidade mas não houve nevoeiros.
Já ao amanhecer se viam as nuvens altas a chegar, ainda o céu estava azul. Agora está esbranquiçado.


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2015 às 17:35)

céu escureceu agora, parece ser virgas, no radar tem eco azul claro a sul daqui, muito abafado agora com o sol nublado


----------



## Sanxito (29 Ago 2015 às 17:44)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Por aqui e depois dos 32.0°c pelas 14:37 o vento rodou para SW, como habitual, e sigo agora com 27.7°c e 55% HR.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 17:54)

Quadrante sul a diminuir a nebulosidade alta que se desloca rapidamente para norte.

Nova frente de nuvens altas já visível no horizonte de SSE a SW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2015 às 17:56)

36.6ºC de máxima
35.6ºC actuais, e ainda se sente muito calor.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 18:21)

*28,9ºC* com *54%* de humidade = _desconforto de 36ºC_

_



_


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2015 às 18:22)

Muito calor, registo *29,8ºC* e *57 % HR

*
Está visto que vai estar uma noite espectacular!


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 18:45)

29,0ºC com 54%. Note-se que isto são os valores registados cerca de 700m para o interior. Aqui junto à praia a humidade está mais elevada mas a temperatura mais amena pela proximidade da água que está a cerca de 20ºC.

Pouca nebulosidade agora, alta e longínqua a sul.
Vento tem estado sempre fraco, em geral do quadrante oeste.


----------



## homem do mar (29 Ago 2015 às 19:02)

boas hoje foi dia de praia e que caldo estava a água em São Martinho certamente nos 22 graus pena que o tempo estivesse nublado e ventoso.
Por aqui na  terrinha  a máxima foi bem quente com 37.0 por agora bem mais fresco com 30.1


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2015 às 19:38)

ainda *31.5ºC* e 48% humidade


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 19:40)

Vento nulo. 28,6ºC e 53%.

Neblina muito espessa e volumosa vai ocultando o horizonte desde a superfície aos níveis médios. Altostratus por cima, do lado de terra. Nuvens altas com movimento rápido de sul.












Aquele eco no Ribatejo/Alto Alentejo só existe no radar de Arouca, Coruche e Loulé nada têm, trata-se portanto de ecos em altitude, possivelmente virga.


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2015 às 19:51)

StormRic disse:


> Vento nulo. 28,6ºC e 53%.
> 
> Neblina muito espessa e volumosa vai ocultando o horizonte desde a superfície aos níveis médios. Altostratus por cima, do lado de terra. Nuvens altas com movimento rápido de sul.
> 
> ...



achas que poderá surgir algo? mesmo no interior à noite, estou a achar isto tão fraquito e já vi tantos modelos que até parece que cada um diz uma coisa, já não sei o que pensar


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 19:55)

david 6 disse:


> achas que poderá surgir algo? mesmo no interior à noite, estou a achar isto tão fraquito e já vi tantos modelos que até parece que cada um diz uma coisa, já não sei o que pensar



As nuvens que vêm agora de sul são bastante espessas mas não vejo convecção alguma, nem castellanus sequer, por enquanto. Estou céptico quanto a actividade convectiva importante nas próximas horas. Poderá evoluir mais para a madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 20:04)

Belo poente, a não perder, muitos altocumulus e nuvens altas.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2015 às 20:05)

*27,0ºC*
Este vento nulo até mete confusao, o que vale é que a meio da semana volta a nortada violenta.


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2015 às 20:10)

umas virgas, também se vê outras para o interior mas não se notam muito bem porque o por do sol já lá não chega

29.7ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2015 às 20:39)

Bem isto hoje 

Máxima:* 33,7ºC*
Mínima: *18,9ºC*

Manhã e tarde com vento nulo a fraco de Este, e a partir das 16h/17h a nortada voltou.
Poente completamente esbranquiçado pela tarde, nem se distinguiam as nuvens. 
A mínima tropical deve voltar amanhã!

Pôr do Sol sem sol... Fui tarde de mais  É que estou habituado a ver às 20h20 mas o pôr do sol rapidamente vai para as 20h. 




A partir de Setembro tenho sempre o prédio ao lado a ocultar o lindo poente


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2015 às 20:54)

Por aqui está um autentico forno, principalmente dentro de casa, e na rua estão ainda 29.7ºC 
Vento nulo.
A super lua de hoje, está bem escondida, por trás das nuvens.
Apareceu agora a lua depois de uns bons minutos escondida. 

Este ano ocorrem três Super Luas e a primeira é já no próximo sábado, 29 de agosto - a seguinte a 28 de setembro e a última a 27 de outubro -, sendo que, de acordo com o Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa, a mais fácil de ser observada é a do próximo mês.

O fenómeno da Super Lua acontece quando há Lua cheia e a diferença entre os seus instantes e os do perigeu (ponto da órbita da Lua que fica mais perto da Terra) é menor do que um dia e oito horas.

http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=567641


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2015 às 21:06)

*25,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 21:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> *25,3ºC*



26,8ºC ; 58%. 

"Noite de ananazes"...


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 21:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pôr do Sol sem sol... Fui tarde de mais



Um bocadinho mais cedo e um bocadinho mais para a esquerda, estava assim:






26,5ºC / 60% _...sensação tropical_


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2015 às 21:58)

StormRic disse:


> Um bocadinho mais cedo e um bocadinho mais para a esquerda, estava assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É fascinante como o sol ainda há pouco tempo estava em terra nas tuas fotos e agora está mesmo quase no mar... 

Por aqui nebulosidade alta a tapar a Super Lua
Continua um bafo em casa


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 22:07)

Esta madrugada, meia hora antes de nascer o sol, a Super Lua ia _dormir_, envolta no veludo azul da aurora e escondendo-se para além dos nevoeiros do horizonte:


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2015 às 00:22)

StormRic disse:


> Esta madrugada, meia hora antes de nascer o sol, a Super Lua ia _dormir_, envolta no veludo azul da aurora e escondendo-se para além dos nevoeiros do horizonte:


UAU!  Fantástica!


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Ago 2015 às 00:59)

StormRic disse:


> Esta madrugada, meia hora antes de nascer o sol, a Super Lua ia _dormir_, envolta no veludo azul da aurora e escondendo-se para além dos nevoeiros do horizonte:



Foto espetacular! O cenário envolvente ficou fabuloso com o barco e os nevoeiros a ''engolirem'' a Lua lentamente. E que contraste e nitidez de cores entre a Lua, o céu e o mar. Viver junto à costa tem destas vantagens


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2015 às 01:07)

*25ºC* à 1 da manhã. RealFeel de 27ºC.

Agora pergunto: Como. é. que. vou. dormir?

Hoje vamos ter as mínimas mais altas do país


----------



## homem do mar (30 Ago 2015 às 01:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *25ºC* à 1 da manhã. RealFeel de 27ºC.
> 
> Agora pergunto: Como. é. que. vou. dormir?


por Caxarias o cenário não é muito diferente ainda 24.4


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2015 às 01:12)

homem do mar disse:


> por Caxarias o cenário não é muito diferente ainda 24.4


No alentejo na fronteira com Espanha estão 27ºC... Em alguns locais de Espanha estão 30ºC. Se fosse a eles dormia no frigorífico.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Ago 2015 às 01:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *25ºC* à 1 da manhã. RealFeel de 27ºC.
> 
> Agora pergunto: Como. é. que. vou. dormir?


por Caxarias o cenário não é muito diferente ainda 24.4


guisilva5000 disse:


> No alentejo na fronteira com Espanha estão 27ºC... Em alguns locais de Espanha estão 30ºC. Se fosse a eles dormia no frigorífico.


Acho que o melhor sítio para se dormir nesses sítios é mesmo na varanda já que dentro de casa está impossível


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2015 às 01:16)

25ºC e HR% de 70% | Vento nulo
De acordo com a tabela do StormRic o desconforto térmico é de *32ºC *


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 02:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *25ºC* à 1 da manhã. RealFeel de 27ºC.
> 
> Agora pergunto: Como. é. que. vou. dormir?
> 
> Hoje vamos ter as mínimas mais altas do país



Felizmente amanhã (hoje...) é domingo... 

23,4ºC (estagnou) e 70%. Não está nada mau, o fresco de Carcavelos a amenizar.


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Ago 2015 às 03:27)

E como o devido é prometido, ontem ( Sábado ) já de regresso a Lisboa, mas a dar a volta por Sintra , dia caracterizado por calor, de manhã ainda fui a Fonte da Telha, ora estava um bafo desgraçado, ou começava a soprar a nortada fresca o que me faz não ir a banhos apesar de a temperatura da agua estar amena, ah e nada de alforrecas hehehe,
a tarde rumei a serra de Sintra, claro, calor no caminho ( IC19 ) e na própria serra estava invulgarmente relativamente quente, tanto que desta vez não me embrunhei pelos caminhos, fui directo a Peninha, estava quase calor e a fábrica do vento estava avariada  ( podiam-me ter avisado e podia te-la reparado, hehehe ) ou seja vento NULO, é a primeira vez que suei neste local, mas a norte e em direcção ao mar, o cenário era outro,

fica aqui uma imagens,


















estava a ver que ia falhar isto, porque num dos acessos as falésias, o caminho foi arranjado, confesso que por vezes não entendo estas opções, e só com um jipe bem preparado se ia lá, conclusão, os ligeiros já lá vão, só que um que apanhei a subir atascou o carro na barreira lateral e lá tive de o puxar, a sorte em trazer uma cinta, pois já era quase 20:00h bem poder acender uma velinhas por eu ter aparecido ( malta dos jipes ainda vão dando estes jeitos ), mas ainda fui a tempo de "caçar" isto, o resto já foi perto da Roca, 












esta já de noite,


----------



## Candy (30 Ago 2015 às 03:57)

StormRic disse:


> Todos os radares estão operacionais agora.



Aqui não...  o de Coruche está na mesma.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2015 às 04:10)

19.2ºC e mais do mesmo..


----------



## homem do mar (30 Ago 2015 às 08:14)

Boas por aqui a mínima não chegou a ser tropical com 19.5 já é a segunda noite que que não é tropical por muito pouco por agora já vai aquecendo com 21.5


----------



## ota (30 Ago 2015 às 09:36)

Alguma neblina em São Martinho do Porto e muitas Algas. Já vou testar a água


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2015 às 11:02)

Por aqui vai ser outro dia bem quente, sigo já com 28.4ºC
Mínima tropical de 20.2ºC
A porta da minha cozinha, está a apanhar o sol directo, e já está bem quente, que nao se aguenta a mão nela por muito tempo.


----------



## ota (30 Ago 2015 às 11:53)

E mais um excelente dia de praia!


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2015 às 14:06)

*34.4ºC *e 47% humidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2015 às 15:06)

Mínima:* 22ºC*
A máxima ainda está a ser disputada, o vento lá fez baixar a temperatura às 13h.

Vou aproveitar o dia e ir à praia.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 16:21)

Vitor TT disse:


> fica aqui uma imagens,



 magníficos, simplesmente, todos estes momentos! Ainda bem que lá foste e, mesmo com contratempos, conseguiste estas fabulosas fotos!

É muito raro a "fábrica" encerrar para férias, mas quando o faz no verão é que sentimos a energia que estamos habituados a gastar, naquelas subidas e na luta contra o _wind chill_, e no calor que geramos.

Esse caminho que dizes foi arranjado é o da Pirolita ou o outro mais abaixo (entrando pelo lado esquerdo dos moinhos da Azóia)? Espero que isso não signifique mais construções (ilegais) em perspectiva, porque as pressões são muitas e aproveitam-se ou despoletam os incêndios na zona ("já que ardeu, agora constrói-se").


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 16:24)

Candy disse:


> Aqui não...  o de Coruche está na mesma.
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp



Tens toda a razão e ontem já estava, eu é que vi mal e peço desculpa. Não reparei que quando mudava para o de Coruche o que mostrava era a estimativa do acumulado e não a reflectividade.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 16:26)

ota disse:


> Alguma neblina em São Martinho do Porto e muitas Algas. Já vou testar a água



 boas fotos! O nevoeiro a rastejar para o interior da _concha_ de S.Martinho. Uma maré vazia a condizer com a Lua, _super_!

Aqui em Carcavelos a água está excelente, não sei exactamente quanto, mas eu sou suspeito porque acho sempre que está boa.

E a noite foi super em tudo, mínima (se é que isto é uma _mínima_) de* 22,1ºC*, pouco depois das 7 horas.
Humidade extraordinariamente estável toda a noite e prolongando-se pelo dia, começou com 67% à meia-noite, teve um máximo de 73% às 8h da manhã e continuou entre 69% e 72% até agora. Isto é muito raro de acontecer aqui.
Durante a noite e manhã o vento foi fraco ou nulo. Nesta altura sente-se a brisa marítima de oeste.

Luar com alguns altocumulus e nuvens altas, raras. Luminosidade impressionante como seria de esperar.

A temperatura teve um primeiro máximo de 25,3ºC pouco antes do meio-dia, depois manteve-se relativamente estável, passou por* 25,4ºC* cerca das 16h e continua agora com 25,3ºC.

Nuvens médias e altas com muita neblina espessa a ocultar o horizonte, não se vê o Cabo e a Arrábida; a Caparica a custo.

Todas as nuvens são estratificadas sem o menor indício de convecção ou instabilidade.


----------



## Aspvl (30 Ago 2015 às 18:21)

Boa tarde! 

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, após um dia sem neblinas ou nevoeiros significativos.
Para o litoral não se espera grande coisa, mas há sempre esperança!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2015 às 19:06)

Ora boas  tardes,

T.maxima: *27,3ºC*
T.actual*: 23,2ºC*


----------



## ota (30 Ago 2015 às 19:09)

StormRic disse:


> boas fotos! O nevoeiro a rastejar para o interior da _concha_ de S.Martinho. Uma maré vazia a condizer com a Lua, _super_!
> 
> Aqui em Carcavelos a água está excelente, não sei exactamente quanto, mas eu sou suspeito porque acho sempre que está boa.
> 
> ...


Muito Obrigado @StormRic, apesar de não ter assim jeito para a fotografia. Talvez uns 5 minutos depois de ter tirado as fotos, via-se claramente o movimento da neblina a entrar por ali dentro.


----------



## Geiras (30 Ago 2015 às 19:15)

Mais um dia agradável por Sintra, inicialmente com alguma neblina mas a terminar com sol e pouco vento.

Por Espanha está brutal. Reparei agora nestas 2 estações na região de Madrid....impressionante!!!

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMADRIDP1

Rajada de *140km/h *e a temperatura a passar dos 33ºC para os 19ºC!!! 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTILL106


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2015 às 20:51)

Apesar do dia quente de hoje, com a máxima a ultrapassar os 36ºC
Agora já sigo com 25ºC e vento fraco,a deixar ser uma noite bem mais fresca.
O final de tarde, foi marcado por fumo disperso, e algum cheiro do vários incendios que lavraram pelo nosso país.


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2015 às 21:09)

maxima: *34.6ºC*
minima: *18.0ºC*
actual: *22.7ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (30 Ago 2015 às 21:28)

Boas por aqui a máxima foi de 36.0 por agora 25.4


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 23:36)

A máxima foi mesmo os *25,4ºC* mas a mínima está a ser revogada, pois a temperatura já vai nos 21,6ºC (a anterior mínima da manhã era 22,1º). Notável os 84% de humidade neste momento.

Ao pôr-do-sol entrava a neblina rasteira ao oceano mas em terra pouco avançou.

Dois pequenos apontamentos do início e do fim do dia, com a circulação de SSW nos níveis médio e alto a manter-se. Altocumulus pela manhã.
Neblina espessa sobre o mar foi a constante.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 00:40)

Boas!
Voltei das férias... 
Durante a viajem para cá vi muitas células! Com topos muito altos e bonitos!! Deu para matar a saudade, já que, enfim, por estas bandas não acontece absolutamente nada...
Vi o incêndio gigante em coimbra e as coisas estavam bastante feias! Consegui ver dois pirocumulus num só incêndio!! Era muito grande mesmo!
Mas enfim...por agora estão 25°C e algum ventinho. O céu está muito nublado por nuvens baixas. Nada de interessante 
O CAPE para amanhã está bastante elevado!! Vamos lá ver o que vai acontecer, apesar de estar incrédulo


----------



## João Pedro (31 Ago 2015 às 00:46)

Vitor TT disse:


> E como o devido é prometido, ontem ( Sábado ) já de regresso a Lisboa, mas a dar a volta por Sintra , dia caracterizado por calor, de manhã ainda fui a Fonte da Telha, ora estava um bafo desgraçado, ou começava a soprar a nortada fresca o que me faz não ir a banhos apesar de a temperatura da agua estar amena, ah e nada de alforrecas hehehe,
> a tarde rumei a serra de Sintra, claro, calor no caminho ( IC19 ) e na própria serra estava invulgarmente relativamente quente, tanto que desta vez não me embrunhei pelos caminhos, fui directo a Peninha, estava quase calor e a fábrica do vento estava avariada  ( podiam-me ter avisado e podia te-la reparado, hehehe ) ou seja vento NULO, é a primeira vez que suei neste local, mas a norte e em direcção ao mar, o cenário era outro,
> 
> fica aqui uma imagens,
> ...


Afinal havia mais do que as que colocaste no tópico do PDS! 
Vá, como foste um Bom Samaritano, os "Deuses" também te deram uma ajudinha, e a nós, por arrasto! 
Estão deslumbrantes, adoro ver o nevoeiro a mover-se assim sobre o mar.


----------



## Vitor TT (31 Ago 2015 às 01:34)

StormRic disse:


> magníficos, simplesmente, todos estes momentos! Ainda bem que lá foste e, mesmo com contratempos, conseguiste estas fabulosas fotos!
> 
> É muito raro a "fábrica" encerrar para férias, mas quando o faz no verão é que sentimos a energia que estamos habituados a gastar, naquelas subidas e na luta contra o _wind chill_, e no calor que geramos.
> 
> Esse caminho que dizes foi arranjado é o da Pirolita ou o outro mais abaixo (entrando pelo lado esquerdo dos moinhos da Azóia)? Espero que isso não signifique mais construções (ilegais) em perspectiva, porque as pressões são muitas e aproveitam-se ou despoletam os incêndios na zona ("já que ardeu, agora constrói-se").



Podes crer, mas acredita que me custou mais desta vez, do que quando faz vento e frio, pois estava a destilar bastante, ah e muita bicharada voadora ( pequenos insectos ) que se colavam a pele, estava uma calmaria absurda apenas quebrada pelo som longinquo do mar, estimo que que estivesse uns 27º ou mais, não o referi na altura, mas a nível térmico esteve sempre agradável, só na Roca é que esteve mais fresco, mas aguentava-se bem de manga curta,

o caminho é a seguir a Biscaia antes da Pirolita, na cartografia militar tem descrito Marco Joinal, terminava num pequeno largo, mas cortaram os arbustos a fresaram o caminho ( tem dois caminhos, uma sinuoso, mas mais direito e outro mais inclinado, mas mais directo ) até uma parte, o resto ficou como estava quase até uma praia de apenas pedras, como referiu o dono ( acho eu ) do carro, construções ? pois espero que não.


----------



## Vitor TT (31 Ago 2015 às 01:41)

StormRic disse:


> A máxima foi mesmo os *25,4ºC* mas a mínima está a ser revogada, pois a temperatura já vai nos 21,6ºC (a anterior mínima da manhã era 22,1º). Notável os 84% de humidade neste momento.
> 
> Ao pôr-do-sol entrava a neblina rasteira ao oceano mas em terra pouco avançou.
> 
> ...



Presumindo que o numero 200444, tenha sido a hora, minuto e segundo do começo, nos primeiros minutos do video, estava lá em baixo, claro a "disparar" .


----------



## Vitor TT (31 Ago 2015 às 02:13)

E ontem (Domingo ), fui fazer a tradicional caminhada entre a Cruz Quebrada e Carcavelos, pensava eu que iria tirar uma meia dúzia de fotos apenas para meu arquivo, mas tinha de ter havido algo de um pouco mais de interesse, e parece que esta ultima semana foi a semana dos nevoeiros , 

em termos de temperatura foi quase linear, arranquei do carro +- pelas 18:30h com 23º C e cheguei +- pelas 21:40h com 22º C, ao longo dos +- 18 Km inicialmente algum vento, mas a parar quase totalmente ao chegar a Carcavelos, onde quase normalmente é o contrario, e aparece nevoeiro rasteirinho a adensar-se um pouco, no regresso foi minha "companhia" o percurso todo, acho que nunca assisti a algo neste trajecto que faço a mais de três anos, mas dissipava-se assim que entrava em terra, muita humidade, cheguei ao carro com a camisola toda molhada,

como as promessas fizeram-se para não se cumprir , vou colocar algumas fotos embora não sendo nada de especial ( acho eu ), pois o pessoal que gosta, gosta mesmo ,






















a lua a dar o ar da sua graça entre o nevoeiro, ao lado "anemómetro e cata-vento" de Paço de Arcos  ( que estava em festa ) ( um corte do original com qualidade da treta ) sinal que o vento era quase nulo,









já a chegar a Cruz Quebrada, a lua no seu "power" quase total, faltou-me a DSRL com uma boa objectiva pois estava "grande",


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2015 às 03:09)

parece estar com movimento para E, aguenta-se até cá? tem estado a crescer


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 03:44)

david 6 disse:


> parece estar com movimento para E, aguenta-se até cá? tem estado a crescer


Tenho acompanhado essa célula há 1h e tal e parece que é resistente, mas não sei não...é melhor manter as expectativas baixas


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Ago 2015 às 04:39)

david 6 disse:


> parece estar com movimento para E, aguenta-se até cá? tem estado a crescer



Dando uma olhada pelo GFS, essa célula parece encontrar-se no ponto de colisão entre a frente fria (que está já a trazer nebolusidade mais baixa para o Continente) e uma pequena frente quente que está sobre o oceano da qual surge uma frente oclusa não muito vigorosa a meu ver.

A região onde se encontra a célula tem bastante CAPE disponível e alguma humidade aos 700hpa (que não sei muito bem qual a sua origem, mas penso que a própria região depressionária a esteja a introduzir, e talvez o mar naquela zona esteja a dar uma ajudinha, a água está bem quente, e o cisalhamento da zona talvez faculte a advecção de ar húmido). A célula talvez ainda consiga entrar em terra algures entre Peniche e Lisboa, mas a sua deslocação lenta talvez estrague tudo, é que esta frente fria está introduzir alguma humidade que lhe podia ser últil em conjugação com os cerca de 1450j/kg de cape e Li de -5 ao largo da costa de Lisboa. Ainda assim os mais entendidos que dêem a sua opinião . Esperemos para ver


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 05:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Dando uma olhada pelo GFS, essa célula parece encontrar-se no ponto de colisão entre a frente fria (que está já a trazer nebolusidade mais baixa para o Continente) e uma pequena frente quente que está sobre o oceano da qual surge uma frente oclusa não muito vigorosa a meu ver.
> 
> A região onde se encontra a célula tem bastante CAPE disponível e alguma humidade aos 700hpa (que não sei muito bem qual a sua origem, mas penso que a própria região depressionária a esteja a introduzir, e talvez o mar naquela zona esteja a dar uma ajudinha, a água está bem quente, e o cisalhamento da zona talvez faculte a advecção de ar húmido). A célula talvez ainda consiga entrar em terra algures entre Peniche e Lisboa, mas a sua deslocação lenta talvez estrague tudo, é que esta frente fria está introduzir alguma humidade que lhe podia ser últil em conjugação com os cerca de 1450j/kg de cape e Li de -5 ao largo da costa de Lisboa. Ainda assim os mais entendidos que dêem a sua opinião . Esperemos para ver


Entretanto a célula enfraqueceu. Já não chega cá


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 05:22)

Vitor TT disse:


> vou colocar algumas fotos ... pois o pessoal que gosta, gosta mesmo



 podes crer! Estas três praias (Carcavelos, Torre e Santo Amaro) são avançadas em relação à linha de costa Lisboa/Cascais, por isso quando há nevoeiros e neblinas na costa e a entra a barra, ganham este cenário fantástico. Praticamente ficam só na praia e envolvendo o forte. Captaste todo o ambiente lindamente!


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 05:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Entretanto a célula enfraqueceu. Já não chega cá



Por outro lado, pelo radar , parece que vem lá qualquer coisa que ainda pode molhar mas não sei até que ponto:






Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas aqui em Carcavelos e não há nem cheiro, literalmente, de precipitação até ao momento.

21,1ºC e 86% estagnados na última hora. Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2015 às 08:57)

Pingos grossos e 21 graus por Cascais


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2015 às 08:58)

Bem por aqui muitas nuvens mas chuva nada, nem esperança tenho.


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2015 às 10:42)

eu acordo vejo isto no telémovel, vou a correr lá fora e vejo nada! estava só a cair uns pingos grossos que não passou disso e não via estrutura nenhuma no céu


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2015 às 10:56)

e agora choveu, durou pouco mas foi o suficiente para molhar o chão todo e o radar tem um aguaceiro fraco, se calhar à bocado passou foi de raspão dai ter caido só uns pingos


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2015 às 11:11)

afinal parece que o ponto vermelho de Coruche não era mesmo praticamente nada, coruche acumulou 0 na ultima hora e nem descargas teve, não percebi aquela célula.. (ou o radar)

*0.2mm* acumulado


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Ago 2015 às 11:15)

Por aqui o dia acordou nublado e fresco.
Começou á cerca de 10 minutos a cair uns pingos grossos, mas já parou agora mesmo.
*23.5ºC*
mínima tropical de 21.8ºC


----------



## ota (31 Ago 2015 às 11:19)

Exatamente o mesmo aqui. Há uns 10 minutos começaram a cair uns pingos grossos, mas parou agora mesmo


----------



## homem do mar (31 Ago 2015 às 11:31)

Boas mínima tropical de 21.5 por agora 24.6


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2015 às 11:37)

Por aqui cairam alguns pingos mas nada demais, está mais fresco estão 25.6ºC e 64%hr.


----------



## ota (31 Ago 2015 às 11:39)

Começa a chover por aqui novamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2015 às 11:41)

Chuvisca por Cascais.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Ago 2015 às 12:50)

Geiras disse:


> Mais um dia agradável por Sintra, inicialmente com alguma neblina mas a terminar com sol e pouco vento.
> 
> Por Espanha está brutal. Reparei agora nestas 2 estações na região de Madrid....impressionante!!!
> 
> ...


Bom dia.
Geiras já vistes os dados de ontem em Bragança? A estação registou uma rajada de 116.6 Km/h.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 13:07)

david 6 disse:


> afinal parece que o ponto vermelho de Coruche não era mesmo praticamente nada, coruche acumulou 0 na ultima hora e nem descargas teve, não percebi aquela célula.. (ou o radar)
> 
> *0.2mm* acumulado


Provavelmente a maior parte era virga


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2015 às 13:09)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> Geiras já vistes os dados de ontem em Bragança? A estação registou uma rajada de 116.6 Km/h.



Brutal, está visto que passou uma célula mesmo na zona da estação.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 13:16)

Boas!
Por aqui nem uma gota caiu, ou se caiu, nem sequer molhou 
Sigo com 26°C e a mínima foi tropicalíssima, de 24,6°C
Parece haver ali uma célula que entrou por leiria, alguém confirma se chove?


----------



## Aspvl (31 Ago 2015 às 13:23)

Há 20 minutos a escuridão para o interior era impressionante! Provavelmente da célula que se encontra agora em Monte Real.
Já aqui junto ao mar as nuvens são mais tranquilas...
Em Castelo Branco parece estar animado!


----------



## Candy (31 Ago 2015 às 13:41)

Apenas o Radar de Arouca a funcionar! 
Os outros só mostram a precipitação acumulada! 

Segundo o radar de Arouca, parece estar-se a formar uma célula a SW de Peniche, mas este radar não é fiável para esta zona, no entanto está alí qualquer coisa.
Para Leste, céu com nuvens grossa, brancas, brilhantes, bem delineadas com algumas de pouca densidade de cor cinzenta, mais baixas. Algumas das formações brancas parecem querer formar "torres".


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Ago 2015 às 13:52)

Máxima de ontem:* 27,9ºC*

Mínima: *20,7ºC*
Vento fraco de SO/S


----------



## Candy (31 Ago 2015 às 13:59)

Vista para sul





[Vista para Leste







5 minutos depois


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 14:07)

Candy disse:


> Vista para sul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Também vejo essas nuvens e parecem estar a evoluir rápido!!
Vista para norte:








Desculpem a qualidade


----------



## Leiga (31 Ago 2015 às 14:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Por aqui nem uma gota caiu, ou se caiu, nem sequer molhou
> Sigo com 26°C e a mínima foi tropicalíssima, de 24,6°C
> Parece haver ali uma célula que entrou por leiria, alguém confirma se chove?


Estou a cerca de 10 km de Leiria em direcção a Fátima e nada.... Céu nublado, só e nada mais!!


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 14:14)

Leiga disse:


> Estou a cerca de 10 km de Leiria em direcção a Fátima e nada.... Céu nublado, só e nada mais!!


A sério?? Agora parece que está a ir para coimbra.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Não vês nenhuma nuvem com maior desenvolvimento por aí?


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 14:30)

Primeiras descargas no litoral:


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2015 às 14:30)

Leiria e Figueira da Foz. Trovoada neste momento para aqueles lados.
O IPMA não previa trovoada no litoral. OMG


----------



## Candy (31 Ago 2015 às 14:46)

Neste momento, a sul só vejo azul do céu.
A Leste a coisa continua a evoluir...


----------



## Candy (31 Ago 2015 às 14:56)

E não me admiro muito que Peniche também venha a ter festa! 
Mas sim era previsível.  

O meteograma para cá anda doido! Agora está a zeros!... uiuiui... tanta alteração... tá bonito tá!!! E os radares em baixo! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2015 às 14:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> Leiria e Figueira da Foz. Trovoada neste momento para aqueles lados.
> O IPMA não previa trovoada no litoral. OMG



"*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado e com
possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco
no litoral até meio da manhã.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, *em
especial nas regiões do interior* e durante a tarde."

Não vejo onde é que o IPMA não prevê trovoadas no litoral..


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2015 às 15:01)

Geiras disse:


> "*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado e com
> possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco
> no litoral até meio da manhã.
> ...



Está aí escrito. Trovoada no interior das regiões norte e centro, não fala no litoral.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Ago 2015 às 15:04)

Depois de uma manha fresca e nublada, agora apareceu o sol, e já vem bem quente.
A temperatura está a subir, sigo agora com 28.9ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 15:06)

Miguel96 disse:


> Está aí escrito. Trovoada no interior das regiões norte e centro, não fala no litoral.


Quando diz " trovoada em especial nas regiões do interior", não quer dizer que também não haja no litoral


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2015 às 15:09)

Então quando disser trovoada nas regiões do litoral também vão ocorrer nas regiões do interior.

O que está escrito é trovoada no interior e não no litoral.
Até na página do ipma mostra os simbolos de trovoada em Viseu, Vila real, Guarda e Bragança.


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2015 às 15:12)

*off-topic:* "Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, *em especial nas regiões do interior* e durante a tarde."

As palavras *em especial, *querem dizer: 
- que existe a possibilidade de ocorrer trovoadas no litoral, sendo contudo, *muito mais provável* a sua ocorrência no interior 
(porque as condições atmosféricas são mais favoráveis).

ou para alguns_ users_ só se vier escrito por A + B (Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada no litoral) é que é válido?!...

*on-topic: *Se ocorrer precipitação é positivo, embora as condições para a sua ocorrência tenderão a diminuir.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 15:14)

Miguel96 disse:


> Então quando disser trovoada nas regiões do litoral também vão ocorrer nas regiões do interior.
> 
> O que está escrito é trovoada no interior e não no litoral.
> Até na página do ipma mostra os simbolos de trovoada em Viseu, vila real, guarda e Bragança.


Quando está escrito *"em especial"* quer dizer que há uma grande possibilidade de dar trovoadas, neste caso nas regiões do interior, mas também quer dizer que há possibilidade de dar trovoadas no litoral. Se só estivesse escrito "trovoadas nas regiões do interior" é que o que tu dizes estaria correto


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2015 às 15:16)

Geiras disse:


> "*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado e com
> possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco
> no litoral até meio da manhã.
> ...





Thomar disse:


> *off-topic:* "Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, *em especial nas regiões do interior* e durante a tarde."
> 
> As palavras *em especial, *querem dizer:
> - que existe a possibilidade de ocorrer trovoadas no litoral, sendo contudo, *muito mais provável* a sua ocorrência no interior
> ...





Tiagolco disse:


> Quando está escrito *"em especial"* quer dizer que há uma grande possibilidade de dar trovoadas, neste caso nas regiões do interior, mas também quer dizer que há possibilidade de dar trovoadas no litoral. Se só estivesse escrito "trovoadas nas regiões do interior" é que o que tu dizes estaria correto



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, estava-me a induzir em erro pois não tinha percebido o significado "em especial".


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (31 Ago 2015 às 15:25)

Acho que nunca vi o site que costumo acompanhar de previsões meteorológicas a falhar tanto como hoje! Entre as 13h e as 19h previa 16mm de chuva, até agora nada e o céu vai estando com algumas nuvens e por vezes limpo. Depois em temperatura, previam máximas de 23ºC já tive 28ºC à pouco!

Acho que em chuva vai falhar redondamente, ou isto muda muito ou dos 16mm passa a 0!!


----------



## Gongas (31 Ago 2015 às 15:27)

Trovoada por Coimbra!! Já pingou também. Parece-me ir para leste


----------



## Leiga (31 Ago 2015 às 15:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> A sério?? Agora parece que está a ir para coimbra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vejo, mas passam todas ao lado...


----------



## nelson972 (31 Ago 2015 às 16:13)

Trovoada por cima da serra de aire.


----------



## nelson972 (31 Ago 2015 às 16:31)

Está mais a norte daqui, talvez sobre Leiria...











Já não ouço trovões .


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 16:41)

nelson972 disse:


> Está mais a norte daqui, talvez sobre Leiria...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grande célula!!! Muito boa a foto!! Infelizmente, parece que estas células estão a ser muito fracas em relação a trovoadas


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Ago 2015 às 16:59)

Chuvada em Ourém!
Estação do Wunderground , *Seiça-Moinho* , leva *17,8mm*
Rate máximo* 109,2mm/hr*
Link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA14#history

A outra estação *Seiça (Ourem) *, acumulou *18,3mm *
Link : http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3#history

Radar:


----------



## Pisfip (31 Ago 2015 às 17:11)

cenário atual por Fátima após o intenso e violento aguaceiro


----------



## ota (31 Ago 2015 às 17:30)

Por Tomar esta tarde não caiu nem um pingo! Valente chuvada essa!


----------



## Leiga (31 Ago 2015 às 17:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Chuvada em Ourém!
> Estação do Wunderground , *Seiça-Moinho* , leva *17,8mm*
> Rate máximo* 109,2mm/hr*
> Link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA14#history
> ...


Qualquer uma das estações já acumulou acima de 20 mm... grande chuvada por Ourém!
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp (Imagem de Radar às 16h UTC - Precipitação acumulada)


----------



## homem do mar (31 Ago 2015 às 18:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Chuvada em Ourém!
> Estação do Wunderground , *Seiça-Moinho* , leva *17,8mm*
> Rate máximo* 109,2mm/hr*
> Link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA14#history
> ...


Apanhei essa carga de água em cheio estava em alburitel e até tive de parar um bocado que não se via a estrada


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 18:37)

Candy disse:


> Vista para Leste





Tiagolco disse:


> Vista para norte:





Candy disse:


> A Leste a coisa continua a evoluir...





nelson972 disse:


> Trovoada por cima da serra de aire.





nelson972 disse:


> Está mais a norte daqui, talvez sobre Leiria...





Pisfip disse:


> Cenário atual por Fátima após o intenso e violento aguaceiro



 boas fotos! Venham mais!

Poucas células mas intensas de forma muito localizada. Nas IPMA de significativo só há os 5,1mm de Coimbra (aeródromo) das 15h às16h.


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2015 às 18:58)

grandes fotos da célula perto da serra de Aire  tenho saudades de uma dessas por aqui..

por aqui foi ver umas torres à volta e tal, nada de especial, acumulei *0.2mm* de manhã, a maxima foi *31.1ºC* e a minima foi *18.4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 19:01)

david 6 disse:


> grandes fotos da célula perto da serra de Aire  tenho saudades de uma dessas por aqui..



Aqui por Carcavelos então, já nem digo nada . Céu bonito cheio de cirrus e a limpar. 
Mas a manhã foi mais interessante, até teve alguns chuviscos e pingos!


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 21:39)

Registos horários da precipitação nas IPMA nesta mensagem.

Aqui por Carcavelos o registo é... chão levemente humedecido ao início da manhã. Isto apesar de muitas nuvens até interessantes pelo amanhecer. Só agora ao pôr-do-sol houve direito a ver alguns cumulus mediocris, quase congestus, a oeste mas sobre o oceano.

Mínima de *20,6ºC* pouco depois das 7h, *88% *de humidade quando passaram os chuviscos fracos.
Máxima de *24,8ºC* com a humidade a manter-se alta, não desceu dos *73%*, algo desconfortável.

Muita nebulosidade estratificada pela noite, madrugada e manhã. Quando diminuiu a cobertura, o tipo de nuvens preponderante eram cirrus, cirrostratus com halo solar 22º, altocumulus.
Vento nulo ou fraco de oeste.

Há imagens interessantes captadas, já ponho.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2015 às 21:59)

Boas noites,

Ontem acabei por regista uma minima tropical de *20,6ºC*, resumindo, extremos térmicos: *20,6ºC* / *27,3ºC
*
Hoje durante madrugada a temperatura não desceu dos *20,2ºC*, estão *20,8ºC*, vamos ver se  a minima tropical se aguenta, tenho grandes duvidas.
T.máxima: *26,3ºC
*
4 registos com telemovel feitos durante o dia por *Cascais.*
A monotomia nos céus é tao grande, que qualquer coisa de diferente parece brutal.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2015 às 22:41)

A mínima tropical já era,  estão 19,7 graus.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 22:45)

Primeiro video, da madrugada enluarada ao amanhecer, com fluxo de oeste nos níveis baixos e de sudoeste nos níveis médios.
Algures no meio desta sequência caíram os chuviscos.
Ver na melhor resolução possível. Velocidade 0,5x ajuda também.


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2015 às 22:58)

*21ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 23:07)

Sigo com 24,6°C.
Consegui ver uns belos cumulus hoje, mesmo assim o dia foi monótono, para não variar 
Espero que Setembro traga chuva e trovoada porque assim não dá.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 23:48)

david 6 disse:


> *21ºC*



*21,3ºC* 

A mínima tropical do amanhecer ainda se aguenta! Só mais uma hora sem descer mais que 0,7ºC e fica validada.

Muito húmido, às 21h chegou aos 84%, agora desceu para 80%

Circulação nos níveis baixos está normalizada, de NNW, alguns fractocumulus e estratocumulus dispersos.
A Lua já brilha.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 23:52)

O que se espera para o mês de Setembro, para esta região? Muito chuvoso? Muito seco?
Alguém me pode esclarecer? Obrigado


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2015 às 00:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Alguém me pode esclarecer? Obrigado



Não. A minha cara perante esta questão varia entre estas:


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2015 às 00:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> O que se espera para o mês de Setembro, para esta região?



Há isto:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=11&cidadeID=185

E também isto:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsao-sazonal-outono-inverno-2015-2016.8364/



Aqui a primeira semana está limpa. 
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica

A segunda é futurologia.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2015 às 00:07)

StormRic disse:


> Não. A minha cara perante esta questão varia entre estas:


Esperemos que nos traga instabilidade porque já são muitos meses que não vejo um relâmpago ou oiço o som de trovoada! Em comparação com Espanha... que é bombardeada constantemente com trovoada...enfim...só resta esperar


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2015 às 00:10)

StormRic disse:


> Há isto:
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=11&cidadeID=185
> 
> ...


A previsão de 10 dias não é muito fiável e tenho seguido esse tópico, mas, enfim não há nada em concreto. Mas obrigado


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2015 às 01:16)

A manhã de ontem dia 31, logo a seguir aos chuviscos, mostrava um bonito céu de ventos cruzados, com altocumulus castellanus. Depois, perto do meio-dia, o azul limpou a maior parte das nuvens e assim ficou para a tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2015 às 10:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Chuvada em Ourém!
> Estação do Wunderground , *Seiça-Moinho* , leva *17,8mm*
> Rate máximo* 109,2mm/hr*
> Link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA14#history
> ...



Ontem houve vários acidentes rodoviários nos arredores de Ourem, exactamente por volta dessa hora, as estradas ficaram certamente um perigo com tanta água apos máximas escaldantes.
A fonte é a minha, trabalho na área do sinistro rodoviário.


----------



## Geiras (5 Set 2015 às 21:30)

Fresco pela Quinta do Conde, sigo já com 16ºC. Espero uma mínima próxima dos *9ºC*...a ver vamos como se comporta a brisa da serra que já está a escoar


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2015 às 21:35)

Geiras disse:


> Fresco pela Quinta do Conde, sigo já com 16ºC. Espero uma mínima próxima dos *9ºC*...a ver vamos como se comporta a brisa da serra que já está a escoar



Oh Geiras, estamos em Setembro pa!


----------



## Geiras (5 Set 2015 às 23:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Oh Geiras, estamos em Setembro pa!


Eheheheh, de facto estou um pouco ansioso e curioso. Quanto apostas? 

Eu vou aos 9,7ºC eheh


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2015 às 00:04)

Geiras disse:


> Eheheheh, de facto estou um pouco ansioso e curioso. Quanto apostas?
> 
> Eu vou aos 9,7ºC eheh


Ele queria dizer que estás no tópico errado


----------

